# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الاسلامي  موسوعة الاخلاق الاسلامية في القران والسنة

## mohamed73

*موسوعة الاخلاق الاسلامية في القران والسنة*   *الأخلاق*    *الإسلام دين الأخلاق الحميدة، دعا إليها، وحرص على تربية نفوس المسلمين عليها. وقد مدح الله -تعالى- نبيه*   *فقال: {وإنك لعلى خلق عظيم} . [القلم: 4].*  *وجعل الله -سبحانه- الأخلاق الفاضلة سببًا للوصول إلى درجات الجنة العالية*  *يقول الله -تعالى-:  {وسارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها السموات والأرض أعدت للمتقين .  الذين ينفقون في السراء والضراء والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله  يحب المحسنين} [آل عمران: 133-134].*  *وأمرنا الله بمحاسن الأخلاق*  *فقال تعالى: {ادفع بالتي هي أحسن فإذا بالذي بينك وبينه عداوة كأنه ولي حميم} [فصلت: 34]*  *وحثنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على التحلي بمكارم الأخلاق*  *فقال: (اتق الله حيثما كنتَ، وأتبع السيئةَ الحسنةَ تَمْحُها، وخالقِ الناسَ بخُلُق حَسَن) [الترمذي].*  *فعلى  المسلم أن يتجمل بحسن الأخلاق، وأن يكون قدوته في ذلك رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم الذي كان أحسن الناس خلقًا، وكان خلقه القرآن، وبحسن الخلق يبلغ  المسلم أعلى الدرجات، وأرفع المنازل، ويكتسب محبة الله ورسوله والمؤمنين،  ويفوز برضا الله -سبحانه- وبدخول الجنة.*   *وفي هذه الموسوعة نتناول جملة من الأخلاق الرفيعة التي يجب على كل مسلم أن يتحلى بها، وأن يجعلها صفة لازمة له على الدوام.*  *وهذه الاخلاق التالية .. سنتاولها بالتفصيل ان شاء الله ..*   *1- الاخلاص* *2- الصبر* *3- الصدق* *4- الاحسان* *5- الامانة* *6- بر الوالدين* *7- القناعة* *8- الاعتدال* *9- الكرم* *10- الايثار* *11- الحلم* *12- الرفق* *13- العدل* *14- الحياء* *15- الوفاء* *16- الشورى* *17- الشكر* *18- حفظ اللسان* *19- العفة* *20- التواضع*  *21- العزة* *22- الستر* *23- الكتمان* *24- الشجاعة* *25- العفو* *26- العمل* *27- التعاون* *28- الرحمة* *29- الامل* *30- التأني*    *اسالكم الدعاء .. تابعونا ...*

----------


## mohamed73

*الإخلاص*  *يحكى  أنه كان في بني إسرائيل رجل عابد، فجاءه قومه، وقالوا له: إن هناك قومًا  يعبدون شجرة، ويشركون بالله؛ فغضب العابد غضبًا شديدًا، وأخذ فأسًا؛ ليقطع  الشجرة، وفي الطريق، قابله إبليس في صورة شيخ كبير، وقال له: إلى أين أنت  ذاهب؟* *فقال العابد: أريد أن أذهب لأقطع الشجرة التي يعبدها الناس من دون الله. فقال إبليس: لن أتركك تقطعها.* *وتشاجر  إبليس مع العابد؛ فغلبه العابد، وأوقعه على الأرض. فقال إبليس: إني أعرض  عليك أمرًا هو خير لك، فأنت فقير لا مال لك، فارجع عن قطع الشجرة وسوف  أعطيك عن كل يوم دينارين، فوافق العابد.* *وفي  اليوم الأول، أخذ العابد دينارين، وفي اليوم الثاني أخذ دينارين، ولكن في  اليوم الثالث لم يجد الدينارين؛ فغضب العابد، وأخذ فأسه، وقال: لابد أن  أقطع الشجرة. فقابله إبليس في صورة الشيخ الكبير، وقال له: إلى أين أنت  ذاهب؟ فقال العابد: سوف أقطع الشجرة.* *فقال  إبليس: لن تستطيع، وسأمنعك من ذلك، فتقاتلا، فغلب إبليسُ العابدَ، وألقى  به على الأرض، فقال العابد: كيف غلبتَني هذه المرة؟! وقد غلبتُك في المرة  السابقة! فقال إبليس: لأنك غضبتَ في المرة الأولى لله -تعالى-، وكان عملك  خالصًا له؛ فأمَّنك الله مني، أمَّا في هذه المرة؛ فقد غضبت لنفسك لضياع  الدينارين، فهزمتُك وغلبتُك.* ***** *هاجرت إحدى الصحابيات من مكة إلى المدينة، وكان اسمها أم قيس، فهاجر رجل إليها ليتزوجها، ولم يهاجر من أجل نُصْرَةِ دين الله،*  * فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إنما  الأعمال بالنيات، وإنما لكل امرئ ما نوى؛ فمن كانت هجرته إلى الله ورسوله؛  فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله، ومن كانت هجرته لدنيا يصِيبُها أو امرأة ينكحها  (يتزوجها)؛ فهجرته إلى ما هاجر إليه) [متفق عليه].*  *ما هو الإخلاص؟*  *الإخلاص  هو أن يجعل المسلم كل أعماله لله -سبحانه- ابتغاء مرضاته، وليس طلبًا  للرياء والسُّمْعة؛ فهو لا يعمل ليراه الناس، ويتحدثوا عن أعماله، ويمدحوه،  ويثْنُوا عليه.*  *الإخلاص واجب في كل الأعمال:*  *على المسلم أن يخلص النية في كل عمل يقوم به حتى يتقبله الله منه؛ لأن* *الله -سبحانه- لا يقبل من الأعمال إلا ما كان خالصًا لوجهه تعالى.*  * قال تعالى : {وما أمروا إلا يعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين حنفاء} [البينة: 5]*  * وقال تعالى: {ألا لله الدين الخالص} [الزمر: 3]*  * وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الله لا يقبل من العمل إلا ما كان له خالصًا، وابْتُغِي به وجهُه) [النسائي].*  *والإخلاص  صفة لازمة للمسلم إذا كان عاملا أو تاجرًا أو طالبًا أو غير ذلك؛ فالعامل  يتقن عمله لأن الله أمر بإتقان العمل وإحسانه، والتاجر يتقي الله في  تجارته، فلا يغالي على الناس، إنما يطلب الربح الحلال دائمًا، والطالب  يجتهد في مذاكرته وتحصيل دروسه، وهو يبتغي مرضاة الله ونَفْع المسلمين بهذا  العلم.*  *الإخلاص صفة الأنبياء:*  *قال تعالى عن موسى -عليه السلام-: {واذكر في الكتاب موسى إنه كان مخلصًا وكان رسولاً نبيًا} [مريم: 51]*  * ووصف الله -عز وجل- إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب -عليهم السلام- بالإخلاص* * فقال تعالى: {واذكر عبادنا إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب أولي الأيدي والأبصار . إنا أخلصناهم بخالصة ذكرى الدار . وإنهم عندنا من المصطفين الأخيار} [ص: 45-47].*    *الإخلاص في النية:*  *ذهب  قوم إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فقالوا: يا رسول الله، نريد أن  نخرج معك في غزوة تبوك، وليس معنا متاع ولا سلاح. ولم يكن مع النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم شيء يعينهم به، فأمرهم بالرجوع؛ فرجعوا محزونين يبكون لعدم  استطاعتهم الجهاد في سبيل الله، فأنزل الله -عز وجل- في حقهم قرآنًا يتلى  إلى يوم القيامة: {ليس على الضعفاء ولا على المرضى  ولا على الذين لا يجدون ما ينفقون حرج إذا ما نصحوا لله ورسوله ما على  المحسنين من سبيل والله غفور رحيم . ولا على الذين إذا ما أتوك لتحملهم قلت  لا أجد ما أحملكم عليه تولوا وأعينهم تفيض من الدمع حزنًا ألا يجدوا ما  ينفقون}.* *[التوبة: 91-92].*  *فلما ذهب صلى الله عليه وسلم للحرب قال لأصحابه: (إن أقوامًا بالمدينة خلفنا ما سلكنا شِعْبًا ولا واديا إلا وهم معنا فيه (يعني يأخذون من الأجر مثلنا)، حبسهم (منعهم) العذر) [البخاري].*  *الإخلاص في العبادة:*  *لا يقبل الله -تعالى- من طاعة الإنسان وعبادته إلا ما كان خالصًا له*  * وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث القدسي عن رب العزة: (أنا أغنى الشركاء عن الشرك، من عمل عملا أشرك فيه معي غيري، تركتُه وشركَه) [مسلم].*  *فالمسلم  يتوجه في صلاته لله رب العالمين، فيؤديها بخشوع وسكينة ووقار، وهو يصوم  احتسابًا للأجر من الله، وليس ليقول الناس عنه: إنه مُصَلٍّ أو مُزَكٍّ أو  حاج، أو صائم، وإنما يبتغي في كل أعماله وجه ربه.*   *الإخلاص في الجهاد:*  *إذا  جاهد المسلم في سبيل الله؛ فإنه يجعل نيته هي الدفاع عن دينه، وإعلاء كلمة  الله، والدفاع عن بلاده وعن المسلمين، ولا يحارب من أجل أن يقول الناس إنه  بطل وشجاع*  *  فقد جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال له: يا نبي الله، إني أقف  مواقف أبتغي وجه الله، وأحب أن يرَى موطني (أي: يعرف الناس شجاعتي). فلم  يرد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى نزل قول الله تعالى: {فمن كان يرجوا لقاء ربه فليعمل عملاً صالحًا ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحدًا}.* *[الكهف: 110].*  *وجاء  أعرابي إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله، الرجل يقاتل  للمغنم، والرجل يقاتل ليذكر (يشتهر بين الناس)، والرجل يقاتل ليرَى مكانه  (شجاعته)، فمن في سبيل الله؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (مَنْ قاتل لتكون كلمة الله هي العُليا فهو في سبيل الله) [متفق عليه].*  *جزاء المخلصين:*  *المسلم المخلص يبتعد عنه الشيطان، ولا يوسوس له؛ لأن الله قد حفظ المؤمنين المخلصين من الشيطان،*  * ونجد ذلك فيما حكاه القرآن الكريم على لسان الشيطان: {قال رب بما أغويتني لأزينن لهم في الأرض ولأغوينهم أجمعين . إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين} [الحجر: 39-40].*  * وقد قال الله تعالى في ثواب المخلصين وجزائهم في الآخرة: {إلا الذين تابوا وأصلحوا واعتصموا بالله وأخلصوا دينهم لله فأولئك مع المؤمنين وسوف يؤت الله المؤمنين أجرًا عظيمًا} [النساء: 146].*   *الـريـاء:*  *هو  أن ينشط المرء في عمل الخيرات إذا كان أمام الناس، ويكسل إذا كان وحده،  ويجتهد إذا أثنى عليه الناس، وينقص من العمل إذا ذمه أحد، وقد ذكر الله  صفات هؤلاء المرائين المنافقين*  * فقال تعالى: {إن المنافقين يخادعون الله وهو خادعهم وإذا قاموا إلى الصلاة قاموا كسالى . يراءون الناس ولا يذكرون الله إلا قليلاً} [النساء: 142].*  *فالرياء صفة من صفات المنافقين، والمسلم أبعد ما يكون عن النفاق، فهو يخلص قلبه ونيته دائمًا لله،*  * قـال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الله لا ينظر إلى أجسادكم ولا إلى صوركم، ولكن ينظر إلى قلوبكم) [مسلم].*  *الرياء شرك بالله:*  *المسلم لا يرائي؛ لأن الرياء شرك بالله -سبحانه-*  * قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن  أَخْوَفَ ما أتخوَّف على أمتي الإشراك بالله، أما إني لستُ أقول: يعبدون  شمسًا ولا قمرًا ولا وَثَنًا، ولكن أعمالا لغير الله وشهوة خفية) [ابن ماجه]*  * وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن أخوف ما أخاف عليكم الشرك الأصغر). قالوا: وما الشرك الأصغر يا رسول الله؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (الرياء، يقول* *الله -عز وجل- يوم القيامة -إذا جزي الناس بأعمالهم-: اذهبوا إلى الذين كنتم تراءون في الدنيا؛ فانظروا هل تجدون عندهم جزاءً؟) [رواه أحمد].*  *وهكذا.. لا يأخذ المرائي جزاءً على عمله؛ لأنه أراد بعمله الحصول على رضا الناس ومدحهم والمكانة بينهم، فليس له من أجرٍ يوم القيامة.*  *المرائي في النار:*  *أخبر  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعض أصحابه في إحدى الغزوات أن فلانًا سيدخل  النار، وكان فلان هذا يقاتل مع المسلمين، فتعجب الصحابة، وراقبوا الرجل  ليعرفوا حاله؛ فوجدوه يقاتل قتالا شديدًا؛ فازداد عجب الصحابة، ولكن بعد  قليل حدث أمر عجيب؛ فقد جُرح هذا الرجل؛ فأخذ سيفه، وطعن به نفسه؛ فقال له  بعض الصحابة: ويلك! أتقتل نفسك، وقد كنت تقاتل قتالا شديدًا؟ فقال الرجل:  إنما كنتُ أقاتل حميةً (عزة للنَّفْس)، وليرى الناس شجاعتي، ثم مات الرجل،  وصدق فيه قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.*  *وقد  أخبرنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن المرائين أول الناس عذابًا يوم  القيامة؛ فأول ثلاثة يدخلون النار: عالم، وقارئ للقرآن، وشهيد؛ لأنهم كانوا  لا يخلصون أعمالهم لله، ولا يبتغون بها وجهه.*  *الرياء يبْطِلُ العبادات:*  *إذا  أدَّى الإنسان عبادته، وليس فيها إخلاص لله، فإنه لا يأخذ عليها أجرًا ولا  ثوابًا، بل عليه الوزر والعقاب؛ لأنه لم يخلص لله رب العالمين.*  * قال الله -تعالى-: {فويل للمصلين . الذين هم عن صلاتهم ساهون . الذين هم يراءون . ويمنعون الماعون} [الماعون: 4-7].*  *والذين  يتصدقون، ولكن يمُنُّون بأعمالهم، ولا يخلصون فيها لله، فإنهم لا يأخذون  على صدقتهم أجرًا من الله، وتصبح مثل الأرض الصلبة التي لا تخرج زرعًا*   *كما وصف القرآن الكريم المرائي بقوله تعالى: {فمثله كمثل صفوان عليه تراب فأصابه وابل فتركه صلدًا لا يقدرون على شيء مما كسبوا} [البقرة: 264].*  *كما جعل الله -عز وجل- عبادة المرائين عديمة الفائدة لهم، يقول تعالى: {وقدمنا إلى ما عملوا من عمل فجعلناه هباء منثورًا} [الفرقان: 23].*

----------


## mohamed73

*الصبر*  *ذات  يوم مرَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على قبر، فرأى امرأة جالسة إلى جواره  وهي تبكي على ولدها الذي مات، فقال لها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (اتقي الله واصبري). فقالت المرأة: إليك عني، فإنك لم تُصَبْ بمصيبتي.* *فانصرف  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولم تكن المرأة تعرفه، فقال لها الناس: إنه  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأسرعت المرأة إلى بيت النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم تعتذر إليه، وتقول: لَمْ أعرفك. فقال لها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إنما الصبر عند الصدمة الأولى) [متفق عليه].* * أي يجب على الإنسان أن يصبر في بداية المصيبة.* ***** *أسلم  عمار بن ياسر وأبوه ياسر وأمه سمية -رضي الله عنهم- وعلم الكفار بإسلامهم،  فأخذوهم جميعًا، وظلوا يعذبونهم عذابًا شديدًا، فلما مرَّ عليهم الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال لهم: (صبرًا آل ياسر! فإن موعدكم الجنة)* *[الحاكم].*  *  وصبر آل ياسر، وتحملوا ما أصابهم من العذاب، حتى مات الأب والأم من شدة  العذاب، واستشهد الابن بعد ذلك في إحدى المعارك؛ ليكونوا جميعًا من  السابقين إلى الجنة، الضاربين أروع الأمثلة في الصبر وتحمل الأذى.*  *ما هو الصبر؟*  *الصبر  هو أن يلتزم الإنسان بما يأمره الله به فيؤديه كاملا، وأن يجتنب ما ينهاه  عنه، وأن يتقبل بنفس راضية ما يصيبه من مصائب وشدائد، والمسلم يتجمل  بالصبر، ويتحمل المشاق، ولا يجزع، ولا يحزن لمصائب الدهر ونكباته.*   *يقول الله تعالى: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة إن الله مع الصابرين} [البقرة: 153].*  *الصبر خلق الأنبياء:*  *ضرب  أنبياء الله -صلوات الله عليهم- أروع الأمثلة في الصبر وتحمل الأذى من أجل  الدعوة إلى الله، وقد تحمل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المشاق في سبيل  نشر الإسلام، وكان أهل قريش يرفضون دعوته للإسلام ويسبونه، ولا يستجيبون  له، وكان جيرانه من المشركين يؤذونه ويلقون الأذى أمام بيته، فلا يقابل ذلك  إلا بالصبر الجميل.*  *  يقول عبد الله بن مسعود -رضي الله عنه- عن صبر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  وتحمله للأذى: (كأني أنظر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحكي (يُشْبِه)  نبيًّا من الأنبياء -صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم- ضربه قومه فأدموه (أصابوه  وجرحوه)، وهو يمسح الدم عن وجهه ويقول: اللهم اغفر لقومي فإنهم لا يعلمون) [متفق عليه].*  *وقد وصف الله -تعالى- كثيرًا من أنبيائه بالصبر، فقال تعالى: {وإسماعيل وإدريس وذا الكفل كل من الصابرين . وأدخلناهم في رحمتنا إنهم من الصالحين} [الأنبياء: 85-86].*  *وقال الله تعالى: {فاصبر كما صبر أولوا العزم من الرسل} [الأحقاف: 35].* * وأولو العزم من الرسل هم: نوح، وإبراهيم، وموسى، وعيسى، ومحمد -عليهم صلوات الله وسلامه-.*  *وقال تعالى: {ولقد كذبت رسل من قبلك فصبروا على ما كذبوا وآذوا في سبيلي حتى أتاهم نصرنا} [الأنعام: 34].*  *وقال تعالى عن نبيه أيوب: {إنا وجدناه صابرًا نعم العبد إنه أواب}**[ص: 44]*  *  فقد كان أيوب -عليه السلام- رجلا كثير المال والأهل، فابتلاه الله واختبره  في ذلك كله، فأصابته الأمراض، وظل ملازمًا لفراش المرض سنوات طويلة، وفقد  ماله وأولاده، ولم يبْقَ له إلا زوجته التي وقفت بجانبه صابرة محتسبة وفيةً  له.*  *وكان  أيوب مثلا عظيمًا في الصبر، فقد كان مؤمنًا بأن ذلك قضاء الله، وظل لسانه  ذاكرًا، وقلبه شاكرًا، فأمره الله أن يضرب الأرض برجله ففعل، فأخرج الله له  عين ماء باردة، وأمره أن يغتسل ويشرب منها، ففعل، فأذهب الله عنه الألم  والأذى والمرض، وأبدله صحة وجمالا ومالا كثيرًا، وعوَّضه بأولاد صالحين  جزاءً له على صبره،*  * قال تعالى: {ووهبنا له أهله ومثلهم معهم رحمة منا وذكرى لأولي الألباب} [ص: 43].*  *فضل الصبر:*  *أعد الله للصابرين الثواب العظيم والمغفرة الواسعة، يقول تعالى: {وبشر الصابرين . الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون . أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون} [البقرة: 155-157].*  * ويقول: {إنما يوفي الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب} [الزمر: 10].*  *ويقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما أُعْطِي أحد عطاءً خيرًا وأوسع من الصبر)* *[متفق عليه].*   *ويقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما يصيب المسلم من نَصَبٍ (تعب) ولا وَصَبٍ (مرض) ولا هَمّ ولا حَزَنٍ ولا أذى ولا غَمّ حتى الشوكة يُشَاكُها إلا كفَّر الله بها من خطاياه) [متفق عليه].*  *أنواع الصبر:*  *الصبر أنواع كثيرة، منها:*  * الصبر على الطاعة، والصبر عن المعصية، والصبر على المرض، والصبر على المصائب، والصبر على الفقر، والصبر على أذى* *الناس.. إلخ.*  *الصبر على الطاعة: فالمسلم يصبر على الطاعات؛ لأنها تحتاج إلى جهد وعزيمة لتأديتها في أوقاتها على خير وجه، والمحافظة عليها.*  * يقول الله -تعالى- لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم: {واصبر نفسك مع الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه} [الكهف: 28].* * ويقول تعالى: {وأمر أهلك بالصلاة واصطبر عليها} [طه: 132].*  *الصبر عن المعصية: المسلم يقاوم المغريات التي تزين له المعصية، وهذا يحتاج إلى صبر عظيم، وإرادة قوية،* * يقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أفضل المهاجرين من هجر ما نهي الله عنه، وأفضل الجهاد من جاهد نفسه في ذات* *الله -عز وجل-) [الطبراني].*  *الصبر على المرض: إذا صبر المسلم على مرض ابتلاه الله به، كافأه الله عليه بأحسن الجزاء،* * قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من أصيب بمصيبة في ماله أو جسده، وكتمها ولم يشْكُهَا إلى الناس، كان حقًّا على الله أن يغفر له).* *[الطبراني].*  *وصبر المسلم على مرضه سبب في دخوله الجنة،* *  فالسيدة أم زُفَر -رضي الله عنها- كانت مريضة بالصَّرَع، فطلبت من النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يدعو الله لها بالشفاء. فقال لها النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم: (إن شئتِ صبرتِ ولكِ الجنة، وإن شئتِ دعوتُ الله أن يعافيكِ). فاختارت أن تصبر على مرضها ولها الجنة في الآخرة. [متفق عليه].*  * ويقول تعالى في الحديث القدسي: (إذا ابتليتُ عبدي بحبيبتيه (عينيه) فصبر، عوضتُه منهما الجنة) [البخاري].*  *الصبر على المصائب: المسلم يصبر على ما يصيبه في ماله أو نفسه أو**أهله.*  * يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يقول الله تعالى: ما لعبدي المؤمن عندي جزاءٌ إذا قبضتُ صَفِيهُ من أهل الدنيا ثم احتسبه إلا الجنة) [البخاري].*  *  وقد مرَّت أعرابية على بعض الناس، فوجدتهم يصرخون، فقالت: ما هذا؟ فقيل  لها: مات لهم إنسان. فقالت: ما أراهم إلا من ربهم يستغيثون، وبقضائه  يتبرمون (يضيقون)، وعن ثوابه يرغبون (يبتعدون).*  *وقال الإمام علي: إن صبرتَ جرى عليك القلم وأنتَ مأجور (لك أجر وثواب)، وإن جزعتَ جرى عليكَ القلم وأنت مأزور (عليك وزر وذنب).*  *الصبر على ضيق الحياة:  المسلم يصبر على عسر الحياة وضيقها، ولا يشكو حاله إلا لربه، وله الأسوة  والقدوة في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأزواجه أمهات المؤمنين،*  *فالسيدة  عائشة -رضي الله عنها- تحكي أنه كان يمر الشهران الكاملان دون أن يوقَد في  بيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نار، وكانوا يعيشون على التمر والماء.  [متفق عليه].*  *الصبر على أذى الناس: قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (المسلم إذا كان مخالطًا الناس ويصبر على أذاهم، خير من المسلم الذي لا يخالط الناس ولا يصبر على أذاهم) [الترمذي].*  *الصبر المكروه:*  *الصبر  ليس كله محمودًا، فهو في بعض الأحيان يكون مكروهًا. والصبر المكروه هو  الصبر الذي يؤدي إلى الذل والهوان، أو يؤدي إلى التفريط في الدين أو تضييع  بعض فرائضه، أما الصبر المحمود فهو الصبر على بلاء لا يقدر الإنسان على  إزالته أو التخلص منه، أو بلاء ليس فيه ضرر بالشرع.* * أما إذا كان المسلم قادرًا على دفعه أو رفعه أو كان فيه ضرر بالشرع فصبره حينئذ لا يكون مطلوبًا.*  *قال الله -تعالى-: {إن  الذين توفاهم الملائكة ظالمي أنفسهم قالوا فيم كنتم قالوا كنا مستضعفين في  الأرض قالوا ألم تكن أرض الله واسعة فتهاجروا فيها فأولئك مأواهم جهنم  وساءت مصيرًا} [النساء: 97].*  *الأمور التي تعين على الصبر:*  ** معرفة أن الحياة الدنيا زائلة لا دوام فيها.* ** معرفة الإنسـان أنه ملْكُ لله -تعالى- أولا وأخيرًا، وأن مصيره إلى الله تعالى.* ** التيقن بحسن الجزاء عند الله، وأن الصابرين ينتظرهم أحسن الجزاء من الله، قال تعالى: {ولنجزين الذين صبروا أجرهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون}* *[النحل: 96].* **  اليقين بأن نصر الله قريب، وأن فرجه آتٍ، وأن بعد الضيق سعة، وأن بعد  العسر يسرًا، وأن ما وعد الله به المبتلِين من الجزاء لابد أن يتحقق.* * قال تعالى: {فإن مع العسر يسرًا. إن مع العسر يسرًا} [الشرح: 5-6].* ** الاستعانة بالله واللجوء إلى حماه، فيشعر المسلم الصابر بأن الله معه، وأنه في رعايته.* * قال الله -تعالى-: {واصبروا إن الله مع الصابرين} [الأنفال: 46].* ** الاقتداء بأهل الصبر والعزائم، والتأمل في سير الصابرين وما لاقوه من ألوان البلاء والشدائد، وبخاصة أنبياء الله ورسله.* ** الإيمان بقدر الله، وأن قضاءه نافذ لا محالة، وأن ما أصاب الإنسان لم يكن ليخطئه، وما أخطأه لم يكن ليصيبه.* * قال تعالى: {ما أصاب من مصيبة في الأرض ولا في أنفسكم إلا في كتاب من قبل أن نبرأها إن ذلك على الله* *يسير . لكيلا تأسوا على ما فاتكم ولا تفرحوا بما آتاكم} [الحديد: 22-23].* *الابتعاد عن الاستعجال والغضب وشدة الحزن والضيق واليأس من رحمة الله؛ لأن كل ذلك يضعف من الصبر والمثابرة.*

----------


## mohamed73

*الصدق*   *يحكى  أن رجلا كان يعصي الله -سبحانه- وكان فيه كثير من العيوب، فحاول أن  يصلحها، فلم يستطع، فذهب إلى عالم، وطلب منه وصية يعالج بها عيوبه، فأمره  العالم أن يعالج عيبًا واحدًا وهو الكذب، وأوصاه بالصدق في كل حال، وأخذ من  الرجل عهدًا على ذلك، وبعد فترة أراد الرجل أن يشرب خمرًا فاشتراها وملأ  كأسًا منها، وعندما رفعها إلى فمه قال: ماذا أقول للعالم إن سألني: هل  شربتَ خمرًا؟ فهل أكذب عليه؟ لا، لن أشرب الخمر أبدًا.*  *وفي  اليوم التالي، أراد الرجل أن يفعل ذنبًا آخر، لكنه تذكر عهده مع العالم  بالصدق. فلم يفعل ذلك الذنب، وكلما أراد الرجل أن يفعل ذنبًا امتنع عن فعله  حتى لا يكذب على العالم، وبمرور الأيام تخلى الرجل عن كل عيوبه بفضل تمسكه  بخلق الصدق.*  *ويحكى  أن طفلا كان كثير الكذب، سواءً في الجد أو المزاح، وفي إحدى المرات كان  يسبح بجوار شاطئ البحر وتظاهر بأنه سيغرق، وظل ينادي أصحابه: أنقذوني  أنقذوني.. إني أغرق. فجرى زملاؤه إليه لينقذوه فإذا به يضحك لأنه خدعهم،  وفعل معهم ذلك أكثر من مرة.* *وفي  إحدى هذه المرات ارتفع الموج، وكاد الطفل أن يغرق، فأخذ ينادي ويستنجد  بأصحابه، لكنهم ظنوا أنه يكذب عليهم كعادته، فلم يلتفتوا إليه حتى جري أحد  الناس نحوه وأنقذه، فقال الولد لأصحابه: لقد عاقبني الله على كذبي عليكم،  ولن أكذب بعد اليوم. وبعدها لم يعد هذا الطفل إلى الكذب مرة أخري.*  *ما هو الصدق؟*  *الصدق هو قول الحق ومطابقة الكلام للواقع.*  *وقد أمر الله -تعالى- بالصدق، فقال: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وكونوا مع الصادقين} [التوبة: 119].*  *صدق الله:*  *يقول الله تعالى: {ومن أصدق من الله قيلا} [النساء: 122]،*  *فلا أحد أصدق منه قولا، وأصدق الحديث كتاب الله -تعالى-.*  *وقال تعالى: {هذا ما وعدنا الله ورسوله وصدق الله ورسوله} [الأحزاب: 22].*  *صدق الأنبياء:*  *أثنى الله على كثير من أنبيائه بالصدق،* *فقال تعالى عن نبي الله إبراهيم: {واذكر في الكتاب إبراهيم إنه كان صديقًا نبيًا} [مريم: 41].*  *وقال الله تعالى عن إسماعيل: {واذكر في الكتاب إسماعيل إنه كان صادق الوعد وكان رسولاً نبيًا} [مريم: 54].*  *وقال الله تعالى عن يوسف: {يوسف أيها الصديق} [يوسف: 46].*  *وقال تعالى عن إدريس: {واذكر في الكتاب إدريس إنه كان صديقًا نبيًا} [مريم: 56].*  *وكان  الصدق صفة لازمة للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان قومه ينادونه بالصادق  الأمين، ولقد قالت له السيدة خديجة -رضي الله عنها- عند نزول الوحي عليه:  إنك لَتَصْدُقُ الحديث..*  *أنواع الصدق:*  *المسلم يكون صادقًا مع الله وصادقًا مع الناس وصادقًا مع نفسه.*  *الصدق مع الله:  وذلك بإخلاص الأعمال كلها لله، فلا يكون فيها رياءٌ ولا سمعةٌ، فمن عمل  عملا لم يخلص فيه النية لله لم يتقبل الله منه عمله، والمسلم يخلص في جميع  الطاعات بإعطائها حقها وأدائها على الوجه المطلوب منه.*  *الصدق مع الناس: فلا يكذب المسلم في حديثه مع الآخرين،* *وقد روي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (كَبُرَتْ خيانة أن تحدِّث أخاك حديثًا، هو لك مصدِّق، وأنت له كاذب) [رواه أحمد].*  *الصدق مع النفس: فالمسلم الصادق لا يخدع نفسه، ويعترف بعيوبه وأخطائه ويصححها، فهو يعلم أن الصدق طريق النجاة،* *قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (دع ما يُرِيبُك إلى ما لا يُرِيبُك، فإن الكذب ريبة والصدق طمأنينة) [الترمذي].*  *فضل الصدق:*  *أثنى الله على الصادقين بأنهم هم المتقون أصحاب الجنة، جزاء لهم على صدقهم، فقال تعالى: {أولئك الذين صدقوا وأولئك هم المتقون} [البقرة: 177].*  *وقال تعالى: {قال الله هذا يوم ينفع الصادقين صدقهم لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدًا رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه ذلك الفوز العظيم} [المائدة: 119].*  *والصدق طمأنينة، ومنجاة في الدنيا والآخرة،* *قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (تحروا الصدق وإن رأيتم أن فيه الهَلَكَة، فإن فيه النجاة) [ابن أبي الدنيا].*  *ويقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن  الصدق يهدي إلى البر، وإن البر يهدي إلى الجنة، وإن الرجل ليَصْدُقُ؛ حتى  يُكْتَبَ عند الله صِدِّيقًا، وإن الكذب يهدي إلى الفجور، وإن الفجور يهدي  إلى النار، وإن الرجل لَيَكْذِبُ، حتى يكْتَبَ عند الله كذابًا) [متفق عليه].*  *فأحرى بكل مسلم وأجدر به أن يتأسى برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في صدقه، وأن يجعل الصدق صفة دائمة له، وما أجمل قول الشاعر:*  *عليك بالصـدق ولــو أنـــه* *أَحْـرقَكَ الصدق بنـار الوعـيـد* *وابْغِ رضـا المـولي، فأَشْقَـي الوري* *من أسخط المولي وأرضي العبيــد*  *وقال الشاعر:*  *وعـوِّد لسـانك قول الصدق تَحْظَ به* *إن اللسـان لمــا عـوَّدْتَ معــتـادُ*  *الكذب:*  *وهو أن يقول الإنسان كلامًا خلاف الحق والواقع، وهو علامة من علامات النفاق،*  *يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (آية المنافق ثلاث: إذا حدَّث كذب، وإذا وعد أخلف، وإذا ائتمن خان) [متفق عليه].*  *والمؤمن الحق لا يكذب أبدًا، فقد سئل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أيكون المؤمن جبانًا؟ قال: (نعم).* *قيل: أيكون المؤمن بخيلا؟ قال: (نعم).* *قيل: أيكون المؤمن كذابًا؟ قال: (لا) [مالك].*  *والكذاب لا يستطيع أن يداري كذبه أو ينكره، بل إن الكذب يظهر عليه،* *قال الإمام علي: ما أضمر أحد شيئًا إلا ظهر في فلتات لسانه وصفحات وجهه.* *وليس  هناك كذب أبيض وكذب أسود، أو كذب صغير وكذب كبير، فكل الكذب مكروه منبوذ،  والمسلم يحاسَب على كذبه ويعاقَب عليه، حتى ولو كان صغيرًا،*  *وقد  قالت السيدة أسماء بنت يزيد -رضي الله عنها- لرسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم: يا رسول الله، إذا قالت إحدانا لشيء تشتهيه: لا أشتهيه، يعدُّ ذلك  كذبًا؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الكذب يكْتَبُ كذبًا، حتى تُكْتَبَ الكُذَيبَة كذيبة) [أحمد].*  *وعن  عبد الله بن عامر -رضي الله عنه- قال: دعتني أمي يومًا -ورسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم قاعد في بيتنا- فقالت: تعالَ أعطِك، فقال لها: (ما أردتِ أن تعطيه؟). قالت: أردتُ أن أعطيه تمرًا. فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أما إنك لو لم تعطِه شيئًا كُتِبَتْ عليك كذبة) [أبوداود].*  *الكذب المباح:*  *هناك حالات ثلاث يرخص للمرء فيها أن يكذب، ويقول غير الحقيقة، ولا يعاقبه الله على هذا؛ بل إن له أجرًا على ذلك، وهذه الحالات هي:*  *الصلح بين المتخاصمين:  فإذا علمتَ أن اثنين من أصدقائك قد تخاصما، وحاولت أن تصلح بينهما، فلا  مانع من أن تقول للأول: إن فلانًا يحبك ويصفك بالخير.. وتقول للثاني نفس  الكلام...وهكذا حتى يعود المتخاصمان إلى ما كان بينهما من محبة ومودة.*  *الكذب على الأعداء:  فإذا وقع المسلم في أيدي الأعداء وطلبوا منه معلومات عن بلاده، فعليه ألا  يخبرهم بما يريدون، بل يعطيهم معلومات كاذبة حتى لا يضر بلاده.*  *في الحياة الزوجية:  فليس من أدب الإسلام أن يقول الرجل لزوجته: إنها قبيحة ودميمة، وأنه لا  يحبها، ولا يرغب فيها، بل على الزوج أن يطيب خاطر زوجته، ويرضيها، ويصفها  بالجمال، ويبين لها سعادته بها -ولو كان كذبًا-، وكذلك على المرأة أن تفعل  هذا مع زوجها، ولا يعد هذا من الكذب، بل إن صاحبه يأخذ عليه الأجر من الله  رب العالمين.*  *المسلم لا يكذب في المدح أو المزاح:*  *وقد حذَّر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أناسًا منافقين يمدحون مَنْ أمامهم ولو كذبًا،* *فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا رأيتم المداحين فاحثوا في وجوههم التراب) [مسلم].*  *وهناك أناس يريدون أن يضحكوا الناس؛ فيكذبون من أجل إضحاكهم،* *وقد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك فقال: (ويل للذي يحدِّث بالحديث ليضحك به القوم؛ فيكذب، ويل له، ويل له) [الترمذي].*  *وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أنا زعيم بيت في رَبَضِ الجنة (أطرافها) لمن ترك المراء وإن كان مُحِقَّا، وبيت في وسط الجنة لمن ترك الكذب وإن كان مازحًا، وبيت في أعلى الجنة لمن حَسُن خلقه) [أبوداود].*  *وكان  أبو بكر الصديق -رضي الله عنه- إذا سمع من يمدحه يقول: اللهم أنت أعلم بي  من نفسي، وأنا أعلم بنفسي منهم، اللهم اجعلني خيرًا مما يظنون، واغفر لي ما  لا يعلمون، ولا تؤاخذني بما يقولون.*

----------


## mohamed73

*الإحسان* *  مرَّ  عبد الله بن عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنهما- على غلام يرعى أغنامًا لسيده،  فأراد ابن عمر أن يختبر الغلام، فقال له: بع لي شاة. فقال الصبي: إنها  ليست لي، ولكنها ملك لسيدي، وأنا عبد مملوك له. فقال ابن عمر: إننا بموضع  لا يرانا فيه سيدك، فبعني واحدة منها، وقل لسيدك: أكلها الذئب. فاستشعر  الصبي مراقبة الله، وصاح: إذا كان سيدي لا يرانا، فأين الله؟! فسُرَّ منه  عبد الله بن عمر ، ثم ذهب إلى سيده، فاشتراه منه وأعتقه.  ما هو الإحسان؟  الإحسان هو مراقبة الله في السر والعلن، وفي القول والعمل، وهو فعل الخيرات على أكمل وجه، وابتغاء مرضات الله.  أنواع الإحسان:  الإحسان مطلوب من المسلم في كل عمل يقوم به ويؤديه.   وفي ذلك يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الله كتب الإحسان على كل شيء، فإذا قتلتم فأحسنوا القِتْلَة، وإذا ذبحتم فأحسنوا الذبح، ولْيحد أحدكم شَفْرته، فلْيُرِح ذبيحته) [مسلم].  ومن أنواع الإحسان:  الإحسان مع الله: وهو أن يستشعر الإنسان وجود الله معه في كل لحظة، وفي كل حال، خاصة عند عبادته لله -عز وجل-، فيستحضره كأنه يراه وينظر إليه.  قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (الإحسان أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه، فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك) [متفق عليه].  الإحسان إلى الوالدين: المسلم دائم الإحسان والبر لوالديه، يطيعهما، ويقوم بحقهما، ويبتعد عن الإساءة إليهما،  قال تعالى: {وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانًا} [الإسراء: 23].  الإحسان إلى الأقارب: المسلم رحيم في معاملته لأقاربه، وبخاصة إخوانه وأهل بيته وأقارب والديه، يزورهم ويصلهم، ويحسن إليهم.  قال الله تعالى: {واتقوا الله الذي تساءلون به والأرحام} [النساء: 1].  وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من سرَّه أن يُبْسَطَ له في رزقه (يُوَسَّع له فيه)، وأن يُنْسأ له أثره (يُبارك له في عمره)، فليصل رحمه) [متفق عليه]،  وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر، فَلْيَصِل رحمه) [البخاري].  كما أن المسلم يتصدق على ذوي رحمه، فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (الصدقة على المسكين صدقة، وهي على ذي الرحم ثنتان: صدقة، وصلة) [الترمذي].  الإحسان إلى الجار: المسلم يحسن إلى جيرانه، ويكرمهم امتثالا لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما زال جبريل يوصيني بالجار حتى ظننتُ أنه سيورِّثه). [متفق عليه].  ومن كمال الإيمان عدم إيذاء الجار،  قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يُؤْذِ جاره) [متفق عليه].   والمسلم  يقابل إساءة جاره بالإحسان، فقد جاء رجل إلى ابن مسعود -رضي الله عنه-  فقال له: إن لي جارًا يؤذيني، ويشتمني، ويُضَيِّقُ علي. فقال له ابن مسعود:  اذهب فإن هو عصى الله فيك، فأطع الله فيه.  وروي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال عن حق الجار: (إذا استعان بك أعنتَه، وإذا استقرضك أقرضتَه، وإذا افتقر عُدْتَ عليه (ساعدته)، وإذا مرض عُدْتَه (زُرْتَه)، وإذا  أصابه خير هنأتَه، وإذا أصابته مصيبة عزَّيته، وإذا مات اتبعتَ جنازته،  ولا تستطلْ عليه بالبناء، فتحجب عنه الريح إلا بإذنه، ولا تؤذِه بقتار  قِدْرِك (رائحة الطعام) إلا أن تغرف له منها، وإن اشتريت فاكهة فأهدِ له منها، فإن لم تفعل، فأدخلها سرًّا، ولا يخرج بها ولدك ليغيظ بها ولده) [الطبراني].  الإحسان إلى الفقراء:  المسلم يحسن إلى الفقراء، ويتصدق عليهم، ولا يبخل بماله عليهم، وعلى الغني  الذي يبخل بماله على الفقراء ألا ينسى أن الفقير سوف يتعلق برقبته يوم  القيامة وهو يقول: رب، سل هذا -مشيرًا للغني- لِمَ منعني معروفه، وسدَّ  بابه دوني؟  ولابد  للمؤمن أن يُنَزِّه إحسانه عن النفاق والمراءاة، كما يجب عليه ألا يمن  بإحسانه على أصحاب الحاجة من الضعفاء والفقراء؛ ليكون عمله خالصًا لوجه  الله.  قال تعالى: {قول معروف ومغفرة خير من صدقة يتبعها أذى والله غني حليم} [البقرة: 263].  الإحسان إلى اليتامى والمساكين: أمرنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالإحسان إلى الأيتام، وبشَّر من يكرم اليتيم، ويحسن إليه بالجنة،  فقال: (أنا وكافل اليتيم في الجنة هكذا) وأشار بأصبعيه: السبابة، والوسطى، وفرَّج بينهما شيئًا. [متفق عليه].  وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (الساعي على الأرملة والمسكين كالمجاهد في سبيل الله) [متفق عليه].  الإحسان إلى النفس:  المسلم يحسن إلى نفسه؛ فيبعدها عن الحرام، ولا يفعل إلا ما يرضي الله، وهو  بذلك يطهِّر نفسه ويزكيها، ويريحها من الضلال والحيرة في الدنيا، ومن  الشقاء والعذاب في الآخرة،  قال تعالى: {إن أحسنتم أحسنتم لأنفسكم} [الإسراء: 7].  الإحسان في القول: الإحسان مطلوب من المسلم في القول، فلا يخرج منه إلا الكلام الطيب الحسن،  يقول تعالى: {وهدوا إلى الطيب من القول}[الحج: 24]،  وقال تعالى: {وقولوا للناس حسنًا} [البقرة: 83].  الإحسان في التحية: والإحسان مطلوب من المسلم في التحية، فعلى المسلم أن يلتزم بتحية الإسلام، ويرد على إخوانه تحيتهم.  قال الله -تعالى-: {وإذا حييتم بتحية فحيوا بأحسن منها أو ردوها} [النساء: 86].  الإحسان في العمل: والمسلم يحسن في أداء عمله حتى يتقبله الله منه، ويجزيه عليه،  قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الله يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملا أن يتقنه) [البيهقي].  الإحسان في الزينة والملبس: قال تعالى: {يا بني آدم خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد} [الأعراف: 31].  جزاء الإحسان:  المحسنون لهم أجر عظيم عند الله،  قال تعالى: {هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان} [الرحمن: 60].  وقال: {إنا لا نضيع أجر من أحسن عملاً} [الكهف: 30].  وقال: {وأحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين} [البقرة: 195].*

----------


## mohamed73

*الأمانة* *  فتح  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة، ودخل المسجد الحرام فطاف حول الكعبة، وبعد  أن انتهى من طوافه دعا عثمان بن طلحة -حامل مفتاح الكعبة- فأخذ منه  المفتاح، وتم فتح الكعبة، فدخلها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم قام على باب  الكعبة فقال: (لا إله إلا الله وحده، صدق وعده، ونصر عبده وهزم الأحزاب وحده...).  ثم جلس في المسجد فقام على بن أبي طالب وقال: يا رسول الله، اجعل لنا الحجابة مع السقاية. فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أين عثمان بن طلحة؟) فجاءوا به، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (هاك مفتاحك يا عثمان اليوم يوم برٍّ ووفاء) [سيرة ابن هشام].   ونزل في هذا قول الله تعالى: {إن الله يأمركم أن تؤدوا الأمانات إلى أهلها} [النساء: 58].  وهكذا رفض النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إعطاء المفتاح لعلي ليقوم بخدمة الحجيج وسقايتهم، وأعطاه عثمان بن طلحة امتثالا لأمر الله بردِّ الأمانات إلى أهلها.  ما هي الأمانة؟  الأمانة  هي أداء الحقوق، والمحافظة عليها، فالمسلم يعطي كل ذي حق حقه؛ يؤدي حق  الله في العبادة، ويحفظ جوارحه عن الحرام، ويرد الودائع... إلخ.  وهي  خلق جليل من أخلاق الإسلام، وأساس من أسسه، فهي فريضة عظيمة حملها  الإنسان، بينما رفضت السماوات والأرض والجبال أن يحملنها لعظمها وثقلها،  يقول تعالى: {إنا عرضنا الأمانة على السموات والأرض والجبال فأبين أن يحملنا وأشفقن منها وحملها الإنسان إنه كان ظلومًا جهولاً} [الأحزاب: 72].  وقد أمرنا الله بأداء الأمانات،  فقال تعالى: {إن الله يأمركم أن تؤدوا الأمانات إلى أهلها} [النساء: 58].  وجعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الأمانة دليلا على إيمان المرء وحسن خلقه، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا إيمان لمن لا أمانة له، ولا دين لمن لا عهد له) [أحمد].  أنواع الأمانة:  الأمانة لها أنواع كثيرة،منها:  الأمانة في العبادة:  فمن الأمانة أن يلتزم المسلم بالتكاليف، فيؤدي فروض الدين كما ينبغي،  ويحافظ على الصلاة والصيام وبر الوالدين، وغير ذلك من الفروض التي يجب  علينا أن نؤديها بأمانة لله رب العالمين.  الأمانة في حفظ الجوارح:  وعلى المسلم أن يعلم أن الجوارح والأعضاء كلها أمانات، يجب عليه أن يحافظ  عليها، ولا يستعملها فيما يغضب الله -سبحانه-؛ فالعين أمانة يجب عليه أن  يغضها عن الحرام، والأذن أمانة يجب عليه أن يجنِّبَها سماع الحرام، واليد  أمانة، والرجل أمانة...وهكذا.  الأمانة في الودائع:  ومن الأمانة حفظ الودائع وأداؤها لأصحابها عندما يطلبونها كما هي، مثلما  فعل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مع المشركين، فقد كانوا يتركون ودائعهم عند  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ليحفظها لهم؛ فقد عُرِفَ الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم بصدقه وأمانته بين أهل مكة، فكانوا يلقبونه قبل البعثة بالصادق  الأمين، وحينما هاجر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من مكة إلى المدينة، ترك  علي بن أبي طالب -رضي الله عنه- ليعطي المشركين الودائع والأمانات التي  تركوها عنده.  الأمانة في العمل:  ومن الأمانة أن يؤدي المرء ما عليه على خير وجه، فالعامل يتقن عمله ويؤديه  بإجادة وأمانة، والطالب يؤدي ما عليه من واجبات، ويجتهد في تحصيل علومه  ودراسته، ويخفف عن والديه الأعباء، وهكذا يؤدي كل امرئٍ واجبه بجد واجتهاد.  الأمانة في الكلام: ومن الأمانة أن يلتزم المسلم بالكلمة الجادة، فيعرف قدر الكلمة وأهميتها؛ فالكلمة قد تُدخل صاحبها الجنة وتجعله من أهل التقوى،  كما قال الله تعالى: {ألم تر كيف ضرب الله مثلاً كلمة طيبة كشجرة طيبة أصلها ثابت وفرعها في السماء} [إبراهيم: 24].  وقد ينطق الإنسان بكلمة الكفر فيصير من أهل النار، وضرب الله -سبحانه- مثلا لهذه الكلمة بالشجرة الخبيثة،  فقال: {ومثل كلمة خبيثة كشجرة خبيثة اجتثت من فوق الأرض ما لها من قرار} [إبراهيم: 26].  وقد بين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أهمية الكلمة وأثرها،  فقال: (إن  الرجل لَيتَكَلَّمُ بالكلمة من رضوان الله، ما كان يظن أن تبلغ ما بلغتْ،  يكتب الله له بها رضوانه إلى يوم يلقاه، وإن الرجل ليتكلم بالكلمة من سخط  الله، ما كان يظن أن تبلغ ما بلغتْ، يكتب الله له بها سخطه إلى يوم يلقاه) [مالك].   والمسلم يتخير الكلام الطيب ويتقرب به إلى الله -سبحانه-،  قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (والكلمة الطيبة صدقة) [مسلم].  المسئولية أمانة:  كل إنسان مسئول عن شيء يعتبر أمانة في عنقه، سواء أكان حاكمًا أم والدًا  أم ابنًا، وسواء أكان رجلا أم امرأة فهو راعٍ ومسئول عن رعيته،  قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ألا  كلكم راعٍ وكلكم مسئول عن رعيته، فالأمير الذي على الناس راعٍ وهو مسئول  عن رعيته، والرجل راعٍ على أهل بيته وهو مسئول عنهم، والمرأة راعية على بيت  بعلها (زوجها) وولده وهي مسئولة عنهم، والعبد راع على مال سيده وهو مسئول عنه، ألا فكلكم راع وكلكم مسئول عن رعيته) [متفق عليه].  الأمانة في حفظ الأسرار: فالمسلم يحفظ سر أخيه ولا يخونه ولا يفشي أسراره، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا حدَّث الرجل بالحديث ثم التفت فهي أمانة) [أبو داود والترمذي].  الأمانة في البيع:  المسلم لا يغِشُّ أحدًا، ولا يغدر به ولا يخونه، وقد مرَّ النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم على رجل يبيع طعامًا فأدخل يده في كومة الطعام، فوجده مبلولا،  فقال له: (ما هذا يا صاحب الطعام؟). فقال الرجل: أصابته السماء (المطر) يا رسول الله، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أفلا جعلتَه فوق الطعام حتى يراه الناس؟ من غَشَّ فليس مني) [مسلم].  فضل الأمانة:  عندما يلتزم الناس بالأمانة يتحقق لهم الخير، ويعمهم الحب، وقد أثنى الله على عباده المؤمنين بحفظهم للأمانة،  فقال تعالى: {والذين هم لأمانتهم وعهدهم راعون} [المعارج: 32].  وفي الآخرة يفوز الأمناء برضا ربهم، وبجنة عرضها السماوات والأرض أعدت للمتقين.  الخيانة:  كل إنسان لا يؤدي ما يجب عليه من أمانة فهو خائن، والله -سبحانه- لا يحب الخائنين،  قال تعالى: {إن الله يحب من كان خوانًا أثيمًا} [النساء: 107].  وقد أمرنا الله -عز وجل- بعدم الخيانة،  فقال تعالى: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تخونوا الله والرسول وتخونوا أمانتكم وأنتم تعلمون} [الأنفال: 27].   وقد أمرنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بأداء الأمانة مع جميع الناس، وألا نخون من خاننا، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أدِّ الأمانة إلى من ائتمنك، ولا تَخُنْ من خانك) [أبو داود والترمذي وأحمد].  جزاء الخيانة:  بيَّن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن خائن الأمانة سوف يعذب بسببها في النار، وسوف  تكون عليه خزيا وندامة يوم القيامة، وسوف يأتي خائن الأمانة يوم القيامة  مذلولا عليه الخزي والندامة،   قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لكل غادر لواء يعرف به يوم القيامة) [متفق عليه]..  ويا  لها من فضيحة وسط الخلائق?!! تجعل المسلم يحرص دائمًا على الأمانة، فلا  يغدر بأحد، ولا يخون أحدًا، ولا يغش أحدًا، ولا يفرط في حق الله عليه.  الخائن منافق:  الأمانة علامة من علامات الإيمان، والخيانة إحدى علامات النفاق،  يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (آية المنافق ثلاث: إذا حدَّث كذب، وإذا وعد أخلف، وإذا ائْتُمِنَ خان) [متفق عليه].  فلا يضيع الأمانة ولا يخون إلا كل منافق، أما المسلم فهو بعيد عن ذلك.*

----------


## mohamed73

*بر الوالدين* *  كان  إسماعيل -عليه السلام- غلامًا صغيرًا، يحب والديه ويطيعهما ويبرهما. وفي  يوم من الأيام جاءه أبوه إبراهيم -عليه السلام- وطلب منه طلبًا عجيبًا  وصعبًا؛  حيث قال له: {يا بني إني أرى في المنام أني أذبحك فانظر ماذا ترى} [الصافات: 102]  فرد عليه إسماعيل في ثقة المؤمن برحمة الله، والراضي بقضائه: {قال يا أبت افعل ما تؤمر ستجدني إن شاء الله من الصابرين} [الصافات: 102].  وهكذا  كان إسماعيل بارًّا بأبيه، مطيعًا له فيما أمره الله به، فلما أمسك  إبراهيم -عليه السلام- السكين، وأراد أن يذبح ولده كما أمره الله، جاء  الفرج من الله -سبحانه- فأنزل الله ملكًا من السماء، ومعه كبش عظيم فداءً  لإسماعيل، قال تعالى: {وفديناه بذبح عظيم} [الصافات: 107].  يحكي  لنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قصة ثلاثة رجال اضطروا إلى أن يبيتوا ليلتهم  في غارٍ، فانحدرت صخرة من الجبل؛ فسدت عليهم باب الغار، فأخذ كل واحد منهم  يدعو الله ويتوسل إليه بأحسن الأعمال التي عملها في الدنيا؛ حتى يفرِّج  الله عنهم ما هم فيه، فقال أحدهم: اللهم إنه كان لي أبوان شيخان كبيران،  وكنت أحضر لهما اللبن كل ليلة ليشربا قبل أن يشرب أحد من أولادي، وتأخرت  عنهما ذات ليلة، فوجدتُهما نائمين، فكرهت أن أوقظهما أو أعطي أحدًا من  أولادي قبلهما، فظللت واقفًا -وقدح اللبن في يدي- أنتظر استيقاظهما حتى طلع  الفجر، وأولادي يبكون من شدة الجوع عند قدمي حتى استيقظ والدي وشربا  اللبن، اللهم إن كنتُ فعلتُ ذلك ابتغاء وجهك ففرِّج عنا ما نحن فيه،  فانفرجت الصخرة، وخرج الثلاثة من الغار. [القصة مأخوذة من حديث متفق عليه].  ما هو بر الوالدين؟  بر  الوالدين هو الإحسان إليهما، وطاعتهما، وفعل الخيرات لهما، وقد جعل الله  للوالدين منزلة عظيمة لا تعدلها منزلة، فجعل برهما والإحسان إليهما والعمل  على رضاهما فرض عظيم، وذكره بعد الأمر بعبادته،   فقال جلَّ شأنه: {وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانًا} [الإسراء: 23]. وقال تعالى: {واعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئًا وبالوالدين إحسانًا} [النساء: 36].  وقال تعالى: {ووصينا الإنسان بوالديه حملته أمه وهنًا على وهن وفصاله في عامين أن اشكر لي ولوالديك إلى المصير} [لقمان: 14].  بر الوالدين بعد موتهما:  فالمسلم يبر والديه في حياتهما، ويبرهما بعد موتهما؛ بأن يدعو لهما بالرحمة والمغفرة، وينَفِّذَ عهدهما، ويكرمَ أصدقاءهما.  يحكي  أن رجلا من بني سلمة جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول  الله، هل بقي من بر أبوي شيء أبرُّهما به من بعد موتهما؟ قال: (نعم. الصلاة عليهما (الدعاء)، والاستغفار لهما، وإيفاءٌ بعهودهما من بعد موتهما، وإكرام صديقهما، وصلة الرحم التي لا توصل إلا بهما) [ابن ماجه].  وحثَّ الله كلَّ مسلم على الإكثار من الدعاء لوالديه في معظم الأوقات،  فقال: {ربنا اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب} [إبراهيم: 41]، وقال: {رب اغفر لي ولوالدي ولمن دخل بيتي مؤمنًا وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات} [نوح: 28].*

----------


## mohamed73

*القناعة*  *يحكى  أن ثلاثة رجال ساروا في طريق فعثروا على كنز، واتفقوا على تقسيمه بينهم  بالتساوي، وقبل أن يقوموا بذلك أحسوا بالجوع الشديد، فأرسلوا أحدهم إلى  المدينة ليحضر لهم طعامًا، وتواصوا بالكتمان، حتى لا يطمع فيه غيرهم، وفي  أثناء ذهاب الرجل لإحضار الطعام حدثته نفسه بالتخلص من صاحبيه، وينفرد هو  بالكنز وحده، فاشترى سمًّا ووضعه في الطعام، وفي الوقت نفسه، اتفق صاحباه  على قتله عند عودته؛ ليقتسما الكنز فيما بينهما فقط، ولما عاد الرجل  بالطعام المسموم قتله صاحباه، ثم جلسا يأكلان الطعام؛ فماتا من أثر السم..  وهكذا تكون نهاية الطامعين وعاقبة الطمع.*  **أُهْدِيَتْ  إلى السيدة عائشة -رضي الله عنها- سلالا من عنب، فأخذت تتصدق بها على  الفقراء والمساكين، وكانت جاريتها قد أخذت سلة من هذه السلال وأخفتها عنها،  وفي المساء أحضرتها، فقالت لها السيدة عائشة -رضي الله عنها-: ما هذا؟  فأجابت الجارية: ادخرتُه لنأكله. فقالت السيدة عائشة -رضي الله عنها-: أما  يكفي عنقود أو عنقودان؟*  **ذهب  الصحابي الجليل حكيم بن حزام إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وسأله أن يعطيه  من الأموال، فأعطاه. ثم سأله مرة ثانية، فأعطاه. ثم سأله مرة ثالثة،  فأعطاه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.* * ثم قال له مُعلِّمًا: (يا حكيم، إن هذا المال خَضِرٌ حلو (أي أن الإنسان يميل إلى المال كما يميل إلى الفاكهة الحلوة اللذيذة)، فمن أخذه بسخاوة نفس (بغير سؤال ولا طمع) بورك له فيه، ومن أخذه بإشراف نفس لم يبَارَكْ له فيه، وكان كالذي يأكل ولا يشبع، واليد العليا (التي تعطي) خير من اليد السفلي (التي تأخذ). [متفق عليه].*  *فعاهد حكيم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ألا يأخذ شيئًا من أحد أبدًا حتى يفارق الدنيا.*  *فكان أبو بكر الصديق -رضي الله عنه- يطلبه ليعطيه نصيبه من المال، فيرفض أن يقبل منه شيئًا،* *  وعندما تولى عمر -رضي الله عنه- الخلافة دعاه ليعطيه فرفض حكيم، فقال عمر:  يا معشر المسلمين، أشهدكم على حكيم أني أعرض عليه حقه الذي قسمه الله له  في هذا الفيء (الغنيمة)، فيأبى أن يقبله.*  *وهكذا  ظلَّ حكيم قانعًا، لا يتطلع إلى المال بعد نصيحة رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، التي تعلَّم منها ألا يسأل أحدًا شيئًا؛ حتى إنه كان يتنازل عن حقه،  ويعيش من عمله وجهده.*  **كان  سلمان الفارسي -رضي الله عنه- واليا على إحدى المدن، وكان راتبه خمسة آلاف  درهم يتصدق بها جميعًا، وكان يشتري خوصًا بدرهم، فيصنع به آنية فيبيعها  بثلاثة دراهم؛ فيتصدق بدرهم، ويشتري طعامًا لأهله بدرهم، ودرهم يبقيه  ليشتري به خوصًا جديدًا.*  *ما هي القناعة؟*  *القناعة هي الرضا بما قسم الله، ولو كان قليلا، وهي عدم التطلع إلى ما في أيدي الآخرين، وهي علامة على صدق الإيمان.* * يقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (قد أفلح من أسلم، ورُزق كفافًا، وقَنَّعه الله بما آتاه) [مسلم].*  *قناعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:*  *كان  صلى الله عليه وسلم يرضى بما عنده، ولا يسأل أحدًا شيئًا، ولا يتطلع إلى  ما عند غيره، فكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يعمل بالتجارة في مال السيدة* *خديجة  -رضي الله عنها- فيربح كثيرًا من غير أن يطمع في هذا المال، وكانت  تُعْرَضُ عليه الأموال التي يغنمها المسلمون في المعارك، فلا يأخذ منها  شيئًا، بل كان يوزعها على أصحابه.*  *وكان  صلى الله عليه وسلم ينام على الحصير، فرآه الصحابة وقد أثر الحصير في  جنبه، فأرادوا أن يعدوا له فراشًا لينًا يجلس عليه؛ فقال لهم: (ما لي وما للدنيا، ما أنا في الدنيا إلا كراكب استظل تحت شجرة، ثم راح وتركها).* *[الترمذي وابن ماجه].*  *لا قناعة في فعل الخير:*  *المسلم يقنع بما قسم الله له فيما يتعلق بالدنيا، أما في عمل الخير والأعمال الصالحة فإنه يحرص دائمًا على المزيد من الخيرات،* * مصداقًا لقوله تعالى: {وتزودوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى} [البقرة: 197].*  * وقوله تعالى: {وسارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها السموات والأرض أعدت للمتقين} [آل عمران: 133].*  *فضل القناعة:*  *الإنسان القانع يحبه الله ويحبه الناس، والقناعة تحقق للإنسان خيرًا عظيمًا في الدنيا والآخرة، ومن فضائل القناعة:*  *القناعة سبب البركة: فهي كنز لا ينفد، وقد أخبرنا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أنها أفضل الغنى، فقال: (ليس الغِنَى عن كثرة العَرَض، ولكن الغنى غنى النفس) [متفق عليه].*  *وقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من أصبح منكم آمنًا في سربه، معافًى في جسده، عنده قوت يومه، فكأنما حيزت له الدنيا) [الترمذي وابن ماجه].*   *فالمسلم عندما يشعر بالقناعة والرضا بما قسمه الله له يكون غنيا عن الناس، عزيزًا بينهم، لا يذل لأحد منهم.* *أما طمع المرء، ورغبته في الزيادة يجعله ذليلاً إلى الناس، فاقدًا لعزته،* * قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (وارْضَ بما قسم الله لك تكن أغنى الناس) [الترمذي وأحمد].*  *والإنسان الطماع لا يشبع أبدًا، ويلح في سؤال الناس، ولا يشعر ببركة في الرزق،* * قال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا تُلْحِفُوا (تلحوا) في المسألة، فوالله لا يسألني أحد منكم شيئًا فتُخْرِجُ له مسألتُه مِنِّي شيئًا، وأنا له كاره، فيبارَكُ له فيما أعطيتُه) [مسلم والنسائي وأحمد].*  *وقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (اليد العليا خير من اليد السفلى، وابدأ بمن تعول، وخير الصدقة عن ظهر غنى، ومن يستعففْ يعِفَّهُ الله، ومن يستغنِ يغْنِهِ الله) [متفق عليه].*  *القناعة طريق الجنة: بين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن المسلم القانع الذي لا يسأل الناس ثوابُه الجنة،* * فقال: (من يكفل لي أن لا يسأل الناس شيئًا وأتكفل له بالجنة؟)، فقال ثوبان: أنا. فكان لا يسأل أحدًا شيئًا. [أبو داود والترمذي وأحمد].*  *القناعة عزة للنفس:  القناعة تجعل صاحبها حرًّا؛ فلا يتسلط عليه الآخرون، أما الطمع فيجعل  صاحبه عبدًا للآخرين. وقد قال الإمام علي-رضي الله عنه-: الطمع رق مؤبد  (عبودية دائمة).*  *وقال  أحد الحكماء: من أراد أن يعيش حرًّا أيام حياته؛ فلا يسكن قلبَه الطمعُ.  وقيل: عز من قنع، وذل من طمع. وقيل: العبيد ثلاثة: عبد رِقّ، وعبد شهوة،  وعبد طمع.*  *القناعة سبيل للراحة النفسية: المسلم القانع يعيش في راحة وأمن واطمئنان دائم، أما الطماع فإنه يعيش مهمومًا، ولا يستقر على حال.* * وفي الحديث القدسي: (يابن آدم تفرغْ لعبادتي أملأ صدرك غِنًى، وأَسُدَّ فقرك. وإن لم تفعل، ملأتُ صدرك شُغْلا، ولم أسُدَّ فقرك) [ابن ماجه].*  *وقال أحد الحكماء: سرور الدنيا أن تقنع بما رُزِقْتَ، وغمها أن تغتم لما لم ترزق، وصدق القائل:*  *هـي القنـاعة لا تـرضى بهــا بـدلا* *فيهــا النعيـم وفيهــا راحـة البـدنِ* *انظـر لمـن ملــك الدنيـا بأجمـعـها* *هـل راح منها بغيــر القطـن والكفـنِ*

----------


## mohamed73

*الاعتدال* *  كان  أبو الدرداء -رضي الله عنه- كثير العبادة والصلاة، يصوم النهار، ويقوم  الليل. وذات يوم، زاره سلمان الفارسي -رضي الله عنه- فلما رآه يُرهق نفسه  بكثرة العبادة نصحه قائلا: إن لربك عليك حقَّا، ولنفسك عليك حقَّا، ولأهلك  عليك حقَّا، فأعطِ كل ذي حق حقه. فلما علم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك،  قال: (صدق سلمان) [البخاري].  *جاء  ثلاثة إلى بيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يسألون عن عبادته، فلما علموها  قالوا: وأين نحن من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقد غُفِرَ له ما تقدم من  ذنبه وما تأخر؟ ثم قال أحدهم: أما أنا فأنا أصلى الليل أبدًا، وقال آخر:  أنا أصوم الدهر ولا أُفْطِر. وقال آخر: وأنا أعتزل النساء فلا أتزوج أبدًا. فجاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: (أنتم  الذين قلتم كذا وكذا؟ أما والله إني لأخشاكم لله وأتقاكم له، لكني أصوم  وأفطر، وأصلى وأرقد، وأتزوج النساء، فمن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني) [البخاري]. ***  ما هو الاعتدال؟  الاعتدال يعني التوسط والاقتصاد في الأمور، وهو أفضل طريقة يتبعها المؤمن ليؤدي ما عليه من واجبات نحو ربه، ونحو نفسه، ونحو الآخرين.   وقد أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالاعتدال في كل شيء؛ حيث قال: (القَصْدَ القَصْدَ، تبلغوا (أي الزموا التوسط في تأدية أعمالكم تحققوا ما تريدونه على الوجه الأتم)) [البخاري وأحمد].  والاعتدال  أو الاقتصاد أو التوسط فضيلة مستحبة في الأمور كلها. وهو خلق ينبغي أن  يتحلى به المسلم في كل جوانب حياته، من عبادة وعمل وإنفاق ومأكل ومشرب  وطعام، والمسلم يؤدي ما عليه من فرائض ونوافل من غير أن يكلف نفسه فوق  طاقتها،   وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الدين يُسْرٌ ولن يُشَادَّ الدينَ أحدٌ إلا غلبه فسددوا وقاربوا وأبشروا، واستعينوا بالغُدْوَة (سير أول النهار) والرَّوْحَة (السير بعد الظهيرة)، وشيء من الدُّلجة (سير آخر النهار)) [البخاري].   والمقصود: استعينوا على أداء العبادة بصفة دائمة بفعلها في الأوقات المنشطة.  اعتدال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:  المسلم  يأخذ قدوته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقد كان معتدلا مقتصدًا في  كل أمر من أمور حياته؛ فكان معتدلا في صلاته، وكان معتدلا في خطبته، فلا هي  بالطويلة ولا هي بالقصيرة، وكان يصوم أيامًا ويفطر أيامًا، وكان يقوم  جزءًا من الليل، وينام جزءًا آخر.  أنواع الاعتدال:  الاعتدال خلق يدخل في كل أعمال الإنسان، ولذلك فإن أنواعه كثيرة، منها:  الاعتدال في الإنفاق: الاعتدال في الإنفاق يتحقق حينما ينفق المسلم دون إسراف أو بخل،  يقول الله تعالى: {ولا تجعل يدك مغلولة إلى عنقك ولا تبسطها كل البسط فتقعد ملومًا محسورًا} [الإسراء: 29].  والاعتدال في إنفاق المال من صفات عباد الرحمن الصالحين الذين مدحهم الله -عز وجل- بقوله: {والذين إذا أنفقوا لم يسرفوا ولم يقتروا وكان بين ذلك قوامًا} [الفرقان: 67].   وقد حث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الاقتصاد في النفقة، فقال: (الاقتصاد في النفقة نصف المعيشة) [الخطيب].  فالاقتصاد في النفقة يحمي من الفقر وسؤال الناس؛ فقد روي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (ما عال من اقتصد) [أحمد]،  أي ما افتقر من اعتدل في إنفاقه، أما الذي يسرف في إنفاق المال فإن إسرافه سوف يقوده إلى الفقر وسؤال الناس، ويجعله عالة على غيره.  الاعتدال في الطعام والشراب:  يعتدل المسلم في طعامه وشرابه بأن يتناول منهما على قدر حاجته ولا يخرج عن  الحد المطلوب، وقد نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الإسراف في الطعام  والشراب،  فقال: (ما ملأ آدمي وعاءً شرًّا من بطن، بحسب ابن آدم أكلات يُقِمْنَ صُلْبَه، فإن كان لا محالة، فثلث لطعامه، وثلث لشرابه، وثلث لنَفَسِه) [الترمذي وابن ماجه].  الاعتدال في الملبس:  على المسلم أن يقتصد في ارتداء ملابسه؛ فلا يسرف فيها بأن يتباهى بها  ويختال؛ فيجعل من نفسه معرضًا للأزياء ليفتخر بها بين الناس. وقد نهى النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك،  فقال: (من لبس ثوب شهرة ألبسه الله يوم القيامة ثوبًا مثله، ثم تلهب فيه النار) [أبو داود وابن ماجه].  وهذا  لا يعني أن يرتدي المسلم الملابس القبيحة المرقعة، وإنما يجب عليه أن  يقتصد في ملابسه من حيث ثمنها وألوانها وكميتها دون إسراف أو تقتير، وليعمل  بقول القائل: البس من ثيابك ما لا يزدريك (يحتقرك) فيه السفهاء، وما لا  يعيبك به الحكماء.  الاعتدال في العمل والراحة:  المسلم يعتدل في عمله، فلا ينهك جسمه ويتعبه، ولا يجعل عمله يؤثر على  عبادته أو على واجباته الأخرى، وإذا ما شعر بالإجهاد الشديد في عمله فعليه  أن يستريح؛ حتى يستطيع مواصلة العمل بعد ذلك؛ عملا بالقول المأثور: إن  لبدنك عليك حقًّا.  الاستفادة من الوقت:  المسلم يحافظ على وقته، فينتفع به في تحقيق ما هو مفيد، ولا يضيعـه فيما  لا يفيد؛ لأن في الحفاظ عليه المحافظة على حياته، وهو مسئول عن عمره فيما  أفناه، وصدق من قال:  دقـات قلب المـرء قائـلة لــه إن الحيــاة دقـائــقٌ وثــوان  والمسلم  يحافظ على وقته بتنظيمه، وتقسيمه تقسيمًا مناسبًا، بحيث لا يطغى جانب من  جوانب حياته من عمل أو عبادة أو نوم أو لعب على جوانب أخرى. وقد قيل: حسن  نظام العمل يضمن نيل الأمل.  الاعتدال في الكلام: المسلم يجتنب الكلام الزائد عن الحاجة؛ لأن ذلك يُعَدُّ من قبيل الثرثرة. وقد نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك،   فقال: (إن من أحبكم إليَّ وأقربكم مني مجلسًا يوم القيامة أحسنكم أخلاقًا، وإن أبغضَكم إليَّ وأبعدَكم مني مجلسًا يوم القيامة الثرثارون (الذين يكثرون الكلام دون ضرورة)، والمتشدقون (الذين يتحدثون بالغريب من الألفاظ)، والمتفيهقون). قالوا: يا رسول الله، قد علمنا الثرثارون والمتشدقون، فما المتفيهقون؟ قال: (المتكبرون) [الترمذي].  والاقتصاد في الحديث يجنب المسلم الوقوع في الخطأ؛ لأن من كثر كلامه كثر خَطَؤُه، وكما قيل: خير الكلام ما قل ودل.  والمسلم يصمت عن الكلام إذا رأى في صمته خيرًا،  وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرًا أو ليسكت) [متفق عليه].   وقيل في مدح الصمت وذم الكلام في غير حينه: الكلام في الخير كله أفضل من الصمت، والصمت في الشر كله أفضل من الخير.  وقيل: الصمت حكم وقليل فاعله.  فضل الاعتدال:  * الاعتدال يجعل صاحبه يعيش عزيز النفس محبوبًا من الله ومحبوبًا من الناس. * الاعتدال من أخلاق الأنبياء،  قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الهدي الصالح، والسَّمْتَ الصالح، والاقتصاد جزء من خمسة وعشرين جزءًا من النبوة) [أبو داود والترمذي].  *  الاعتدال يعين المسلم على تأدية كل جوانب حياته المختلفة، وإذا أسرف  المسلم في تأدية جانب معين فإنه يُقَصِّر في جانب آخر، فمن يسرف في عبادته  مثلا يقصر في عمله، ومن يسرف في عمله يقصر في راحة بدنه.  وصدق معاوية إذ يقول: ما رأيتُ إسرافًا في شيء إلا وإلى جانبه حق مضيع.  * الاعتدال يخفف الحساب يوم القيامة؛ لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (وأما الذين اقتصدوا (اعتدلوا وتوسطوا) فأولئك يحاسبون حسابًا يسيرًا) [أحمد].   والمسلم يحرص على الاعتدال في جميع جوانب حياته؛ حتى يتحقق له النفع في دينه ونفسه وحياته.*

----------


## mohamed73

*الكرم* *  بعث  معاوية -رضي الله عنه- إلى السيدة عائشة -رضي الله عنها- بمال قدره مائة  وثمانون ألف درهم، فأخذت -رضي الله عنها- تقسم المال، وتوزعه على الناس حتى  تصدقت به كله، وكانت صائمة، فأمرت جاريتها أن تحضر لها الطعام لتفطر،  فأحضرت لها الجارية خبزًا وزيتًا، وقالت لها: أما استطعتِ فيما قسمتِ اليوم  أن تشتري لنا لحمًا بدرهم؛ لنفطر عليه، وهكذا تصدقتْ بهذا المبلغ الكبير،  ونسيتْ أن تبقي درهمًا تشتري به طعامًا لإفطارها. *** ذات يوم، أحضر عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- مالا كثيرًا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فسأله الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ماذا أبقيتَ لأهلك يا عمر؟)، فيقول: أبقيتُ لهم نصف مالي.  ويأتي أبو بكر الصديق -رضي الله عنه- فيحضر ماله كله إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعندما سأله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ماذا تركتَ لأولادك يا أبا بكر؟)، فيقول: تركتُ لهم الله ورسوله. ***  ما هو الكرم؟  الكرم يطلق على كل ما يحمد من أنواع الخير والشرف والجود والعطاء والإنفاق.  وقد سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: من أكرم الناس؟ قال: (أتقاهم لله). قالوا: ليس عن هذا نسألك. قال: (فأكرم الناس يوسف نبي الله ابن نبي الله ابن خليل الله) [البخاري].  فالرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم وصف يوسف -عليه السلام- بالكرم لأنه اجتمع له شرف  النبوة والعلم والجمال والعفة وكرم الأخلاق والعدل ورياسة الدنيا والدين،  وهو نبي ابن نبي ابن نبي ابن نبي.  كرم الله سبحانه:  من صفات الله -سبحانه- أنه الكريم، وهو الكثير الخير، الجواد المعطي الذي لا ينفد عطاؤه.  كرم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كان  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أكرم الناس شرفًا ونسبًا، وأجود الناس وأكرمهم  في العطاء والإنفاق، فقد أتاه رجل يطلب منه مالا، فأعطاه النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم غنمًا بين جبلين، فأخذها كلها، ورجع إلى قومه، وقال لهم: أسلموا،  فإن محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم يعطي عطاء من لا يخشى الفقر. [أحمد].  كما تروي عنه السيدة عائشة -رضي الله عنها- أنهم ذبحوا شاة، ثم وزعوها على الفقراء؛ فسأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم السيدة عائشة: (ما بقي منها؟) فقالت: ما بقي إلا كتفها؛ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (بقي كلها غير كتفها) [الترمذي].  أي أن ما يتصدق به الإنسان في سبيل الله هو الذي يبقي يوم القيامة، ولا يفنى إلا ما استعمله في هذه الدنيا،  يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما نقص مال عبد من صدقة) [الترمذي].  أنواع الكرم:  بما أن الكرم يطلَق على ما يحمد من الأفعال؛ فإن له أنواعًا كثيرة منها:  الكرم مع الله: المسلم يكون كريمًا مع الله بالإحسان في العبادة والطاعة، ومعرفة الله حق المعرفة، وفعل كل ما أمر به، والانتهاء عما نهى عنه.  الكرم مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ويكون بالاقتداء بسنته، والسير على منهجه، واتباع هديه، وتوقيره.  الكرم مع النفس: فلا يهين الإنسان نفسه، أو يذلها أو يعرضها لقول السوء أو اللغو، وقد وصف الله عباد الرحمن بأنهم: {وإذا مروا باللغو مروا كرامًا} [الفرقان: 72].  الكرم مع الأهل والأقارب:  المسلم يكرم زوجه وأولاده وأقاربه، وذلك بمعاملتهم معاملة حسنة، والإنفاق  عليهم، فخير الإكرام والإنفاق أن يبدأ المسلم بأهله وزوجته.  قال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (دينار أنفقتَه في سبيل الله، ودينار أنفقته في رقبة (إعتاق عبد)، ودينار تصدقتَ به على مسكين، ودينار أنفقتَه على أهلك، أعظمها أجرًا الذي أنفقتَه على أهلك) [مسلم].   وقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا أنفق المسلم نفقة على أهله وهو يحتسبها (أي ينوي عند إنفاقها أنها خالصة لوجه الله)، كانت له صدقة) [متفق عليه].  فالصدقة على القريب لها أجر مضاعف؛ لأن المسلم يأخذ بها ثواب الصدقة وثواب صلة الرحم.   يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (الصدقة على المسكين صدقة، وهي على ذي الرحم (القريب) ثنتان: صدقة، وصلة) [الترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه]  إكرام الضيف: قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من  كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلا يؤذِ جاره، ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم  الآخر فليكرم ضيفه، ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرًا أو ليصمت) [متفق عليه].  الكرم مع الناس: طرق الكرم مع الناس كثيرة؛ فالتبسم في وجوههم صدقة، كما أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فقال: (لا تحقرن من المعروف شيئًا، ولو أن تلقي أخاك بوجه طلق) [مسلم].  وقد  قال علي -رضي الله عنه- وهو يحث على العطاء وإن قَلَّ: لا تستحي من عطاء  القليل؛ فالحرمان أقل منه، ولا تجبن عن الكثير؛ فإنك أكثر منه.  وقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (كل  سُلامَي من الناس عليه صدقة، كل يوم تطلع فيه الشمس يعدل بين الاثنين  صدقة، ويعين الرجل على دابته؛ فيحمل عليها أو يرفع عليها متاعه صدقة،  والكلمة الطيبة صدقة، وكل خطوة يخطوها إلى الصلاة صدقة، ويميط الأذى عن  الطريق صدقة) [متفق عليه].   وقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (كل معروف صدقة) [البخاري].  الكرم والإنفاق في حوائج المسلمين:  المسلم يجب عليه أن ينفق في حوائج المسلمين، فمثلا في وقت الحروب يجب عليه  أن يكثر من الإنفاق لتجهيز جيش المسلمين، وفي أزمات التعليم ينفق في تيسير  التعليم، وإن كان هناك وباء أو مرض مثلا، فعليه أن يتبرع بالمال مساهمة  منه في القضاء على هذا المرض، ولو علم المسلم بحاجة أخيه المسلم في بلد  إسلامي معين إلى دواء أو غذاء، فعليه أن يسارع إلى معاونته.  فضل الجود والكرم:  * ثواب الجود والإنفاق عظيم، وقد رغَّبنا الله فيه في أكثر من موضع من القرآن الكريم،  قال الله -تعالى-: {مثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله كمثل حبة أنبتت سبع سنابل في كل سنبلة مائة حبة والله يضاعف لمن يشاء والله واسع عليم} [البقرة: 261].  وقال تعالى: {وما تنفقوا من خير يوف إليكم وأنتم لا تظلمون} [البقرة: 272].  وقال تعالى: {الذين ينفقون أموالهم بالليل والنهار سرًّا وعلانية فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون} [البقرة: 274].  * الكرم يقرب من الجنة ويبعد عن النار،  قال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (السخي  قريب من الله، قريب من الجنة، قريب من الناس، بعيد من النار. والبخيل بعيد  من الله، بعيد من الجنة، بعيد من الناس، قريب من النار) [الترمذي].  * الكرم بركة للمال، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما من يوم يصبح العباد فيه إلا ملكان ينزلان، فيقول أحدهما: اللهم أعطِ منفقًا خلفًا، ويقول الآخر: اللهم أعطِ ممسكًا تلفًا) [البخاري].   وقال الله في الحديث القدسي: (أنْفِقْ يا بن آدم أُنْفِقْ عليك) [متفق عليه].  * الكرم عِزُّ الدنيا، وشرف الآخرة، وحسن الصيت، وخلودُ جميل الذكر. * الكرم يجعل الإنسان محبوبًا من أهله وجيرانه وأقاربه والناس أجمعين.  لكل هذه الفضائل فإن المسلم يحب أن يكون كريمًا،  قال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا حسد إلا في اثنتين: رجل آتاه الله مالا فسلطه على هلكته في الحق، ورجل آتاه الله حكمة، فهو يقضي بها ويعلمها) [البخاري].  وعلى  المسلم أن يدرب نفسه على خلق الكرم، ويعودها عليه منذ صغره، وعليه أن يعلم  أن المال مال الله، وأنه نفسَه مِلْكٌ لله، وأن ثواب الله عظيم، وأنه يثق  في الله، فلا يخشى الفقر إذا أنفق، وأن يتأسى بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  وبصحابته في إنفاقهم، وعليه أن يكثر من الجود والكرم في جميع أوقات العام،  وخاصة في شهر رمضان، وفي الأعياد والمناسبات التي تحتاج منه إلى ذلك.  البخل:  المسلم لا يتصف بالبخل؛ لأنه خلق ذميم يبغضه الله -سبحانه- والناس أجمعون،  وقد روي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (خصلتان لا تجتمعان في مؤمن: البخل، وسوء الخلق) [الترمذي].  جزاء البخل:  وقد ذم الله البخل من خلال آيات القرآن، وحذرنا منه،  فقال عز وجل: {ولا  تحسبن الذين يبخلون بما آتاهم الله من فضله خيرًا لهم بل هو شر لهم  سيطوقون ما بخلوا به يوم القيامة ولله ميراث السموات والأرض والله بما  تعملون خبير}. [آل عمران: 180].   وقال تعالى: {والذين يبخلون ويأمرون الناس بالبخل ويكتمون ما أتاهم الله من فضله وأعتدنا للكافرين عذابًا مهينًا} [النساء: 37].  وجعل الله عاقبة المنفقين الفوز والفلاح؛ حيث قال: {ومن يوق شح نفسه فأولئك هم المفلحون} [الحشر: 9].  والبخل يرتد على صاحبه، فلا يذوق راحة أبدًا،  يقول الله تعالى: {ومن يبخل فإنما يبخل عن نفسه والله الغني وأنتم الفقراء} [محمد: 38].  وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يتعوذ من البخل في دعائه، فيقول: (اللهم إني أعوذ بك من البخل، وأعوذ بك من الجبن، وأعوذ بك أن أُرَدَّ إلى أَرْذَلِ العمر) [البخاري].  ويقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ثلاث مهلكات: هوًى مُتَّبَع، وشُحٌّ (بخل) مطاع، وإعجاب المـرء بنفسه) [الطبراني].   ويقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (واتقوا الشح؛ فإن الشح أهلك من كان قبلكم..حملـهم على أن سفـكوا دماءهم واستحلوا محارمهم) [مسلم].  وقال أحد الحكماء: البخيل ليس له خليل.  وقال آخر: الجود يوجب المدح، والبخل يوجب الذم.  وقال آخر: طعام الكريم دواء، وطعام البخيل داء.  فعلى المسلم أن يجعل الجود والكرم صفة لازمة له على الدوام، وأن يبتعد عن البخل والشح؛ حتى يفوز برضوان الله وجنته.*

----------


## mohamed73

*الإيثار* *  انطلق  حذيفة العدوي في معركة اليرموك يبحث عن ابن عم له، ومعه شربة ماء. وبعد أن  وجده جريحًا قال له: أسقيك؟ فأشار إليه بالموافقة. وقبل أن يسقيه سمعا  رجلا يقول: آه، فأشار ابن عم حذيفة إليه؛ ليذهب بشربة الماء إلى الرجل الذي  يتألم، فذهب إليه حذيفة، فوجده هشام بن العاص.  ولما  أراد أن يسقيه سمعا رجلا آخر يقول: آه، فأشار هشام لينطلق إليه حذيفة  بالماء، فذهب إليه حذيفة فوجده قد مات، فرجع بالماء إلى هشام فوجده قد مات،  فرجع إلى ابن عمه فوجده قد مات.  فقد فضَّل كلُّ واحد منهم أخاه على نفسه، وآثره بشربة ماء. *** جاءت  امرأة إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأعطته بردة هدية، فلبسها صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وكان محتاجًا إليها، ورآه أحد أصحابه، فطلبها منه، وقال: يا  رسول الله، ما أحسن هذه.. اكْسُنِيها. فخلعها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  وأعطاها إياه. فقال الصحابة للرجل: ما أحسنتَ، لبسها النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم محتاجًا إليها، ثم سألتَه وعلمتَ أنه لا يرد أحدًا. فقال الرجل: إني  والله ما سألتُه لألبسها، إنما سألتُه لتكون كفني. [البخاري].  واحتفظ الرجل بثوب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ فكان كفنه.  جاء  رجل جائع إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في المسجد، وطلب منه طعامًا،  فأرسل صلى الله عليه وسلم ليبحث عن طعام في بيته، فلم يجد إلا الماء، فقال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من يُضيِّف هذا الليلة رحمه الله)، فقال رجل من الأنصار: أنا يا رسول الله. وأخذ  الضيفَ إلى بيته، ثم قال لامرأته: هل عندك شيء؟ فقالت: لا، إلا قوت  صبياني، فلم يكن عندها إلا طعام قليل يكفي أولادها الصغار، فأمرها أن تشغل  أولادها عن الطعام وتنومهم، وعندما يدخل الضيف تطفئ السراج(المصباح)، وتقدم  كل ما عندها من طعام للضيف، ووضع الأنصاري الطعام للضيف، وجلس معه في  الظلام حتى يشعره أنه يأكل معه، وأكل الضيف حتى شبع، وبات الرجل وزوجته  وأولادهما جائعين.  وفي الصباح، ذهب الرجلُ وضيفه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال للرجل: (قد عجب الله من صنيعكما بضيفكما الليلة) [مسلم].  ونزل فيه قول الله -تعالى-: {ويؤثرون على أنفسهم ولو كان بهم خصاصة} [الحشر: 9]. والخصاصة: شدة الحاجة. *** اجتمع  عند أبي الحسن الأنطاكي أكثر من ثلاثين رجلا، ومعهم أرغفة قليلة لا  تكفيهم، فقطعوا الأرغفة قطعًا صغيرة وأطفئوا المصباح، وجلسوا للأكل، فلما  رفعت السفرة، فإذا الأرغفة كما هي لم ينقص منها شيء؛ لأن كل واحد منهم آثر  أخاه بالطعام وفضله على نفسه، فلم يأكلوا جميعًا. *** ما هو الإيثار؟  الإيثار هو أن يقدم الإنسان حاجة غيره من الناس على حاجته، برغم احتياجه لما يبذله، فقد يجوع ليشبع غيره، ويعطش ليروي سواه.  قال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه) [متفق عليه].  وتقول  السيدة عائشة -رضي الله عنها-: ما شبع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثة  أيام متوالية حتى فارق الدنيا، ولو شئنا لشبعنا، ولكننا كنا نؤثر على  أنفسنا.  فضل الإيثار:  أثنى الله على أهل الإيثار، وجعلهم من المفلحين،  فقال تعالى: {ويؤثرون على أنفسهم ولو كان بهم خصاصة ومن يوق شح نفسه فأولئك هم المفلحون} [الحشر: 9].  الأثرة:  الأثرة  هي حب النفس، وتفضيلها على الآخرين، فهي عكس الإيثار، وهي صفة ذميمة نهى  عنها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فما أقبح أن يتصف الإنسان بالأنانية وحب  النفس، وما أجمل أن يتصف بالإيثار وحب الآخرين.*

----------


## mohamed73

*الحلم**  أسلم  الطفيل بن عمرو الدوسي، واستأذن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في أن يذهب  ليدعو قبيلته (دوْسًا) إلى الإسلام، فأذن له الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،  لكنهم لم يستجيبوا للطفيل؛ فرجع إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال: إن  دوسًا قد عصت وأبت؛ فادع الله عليهم، فاستقبل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  القبلة، ورفع يديه، فقال الناس: هلكوا؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  سيدعو عليهم، ودعاؤه مستجاب. فدعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال: (اللهم اهدِ دوسًا وائتِ بهم) [متفق عليه].  ثم رجع الطفيل إلى قبيلته فدعاهم مرة ثانية إلى الإسلام، فأسلموا جميعًا.   وهكذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حليمًا يدعو للناس ولا يدعو عليهم. *** ذات  ليلة، خرج الخليفة عمر بن عبد العزيز ليتفقد أحوال رعيته، وكان في صحبته  شرطي، فدخلا مسجدًا، وكان المسجد مظلمًا، فتعثر عمر برَجُلٍ نائم، فرفع  الرجل رأسه وقال له: أمجنون أنت؟ فقال عمر: لا. وأراد الشرطي أن يضرب  الرجل، فقال له عمر: لا تفعل، إنما سألني: أمجنون أنت؟ فقلت له: لا.  فقد سبق حلم الخليفة غضبه، فتقبل ببساطة أن يصفه رجل من عامة الناس بالجنون، ولم يدفعه سلطانه وقوته إلى البطش به. *** كان  الصحابي الجليل الأحنف بن قيس، شديد الحلم حتى صار يضرب به المثل في ذلك  الخلق، فيقال: أحلم من الأحنف. ويحكى أن رجلا شتمه، فلم يردَّ عليه ومشى في  طريقه، ومشى الرجل وراءه، وهو يزيد في شتمه، فلما اقترب الأحنف من الحي  الذي يعيش فيه، وقف وقال للرجل: إن كان قد بقي في نفسك شيء فقله قبل أن  يسمعك أحد من الحي فيؤذيك. ويحكى  أن قومًا بعثوا إليه رجلا ليشتمه، فصمت الأحنف ولم يتكلم، واستمر الرجل في  شتمه حتى جاء موعد الغداء، فقال له الأحنف: يا هذا إن غداءنا قد حضر، فقم  معي إن شئتَ. فاستحيا الرجل ومشى. *** ما هو الحلم؟  الحلم هو ضبط النفس، وكظم الغيظ، والبعد عن الغضب، ومقابلة السيئة بالحسنة.  وهو لا يعني أن يرضي الإنسان بالذل أو يقبل الهوان، وإنما هو الترفع عن شتم الناس، وتنزيه النفس عن سبهم وعيبهم.  حلم الله:  الحلم صفة من صفات الله -تعالى- فالله -سبحانه- هو الحليم، يرى معصية العاصين ومخالفتهم لأوامره فيمهلهم، ولا يسارع بالانتقام منهم.   قال تعالى: {واعلموا أن الله غفور حليم} [البقرة: 235].  حلم الأنبياء:  الحلم خلق من أخلاق الأنبياء،  قال تعالى عن إبراهيم: {إن إبراهيم لأواه حليم} [التوبة: 114]،  وقال عن إسماعيل: {فبشرناه بغلام حليم} [الصافات: 101].  وكان  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أحلم الناس، فلا يضيق صدره بما يصدر عن بعض  المسلمين من أخطاء، وكان يعلم أصحابه ضبط النفس وكظم الغيظ.  فضائل الحلم:  * الحلم صفة يحبها الله -عز وجل-، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم لأحد الصحابة: (إن فيك خصلتين يحبهما الله: الحلم والأناة) [مسلم].  * الحلم وسيلة للفوز برضا الله وجنته، فقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من كظم غيظًا وهو قادر على أن يُنْفِذَهْ، دعاه الله -عز وجل- على رءوس الخلائق يوم القيامة، يخيره من الحور العين ما شاء) [أبو داود والترمذي].  * الحلم دليل على قوة إرادة صاحبه، وتحكمه في انفعالاته، فقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ليس الشديد بالصُّرْعَة (مغالبة الناس وضربهم)، إنما الشديد الذي يملك نفسه عند الغضب) [مسلم].  * الحلم وسيلة لكسب الخصوم والتغلب على شياطينهم وتحويلهم إلى أصدقاء، قال تعالى: {ادفع بالتي هي أحسن فإذا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة كأنه ولي حميم} [فصلت: 34].   وقد قيل: إذا سكتَّ عن الجاهل فقد أوسعتَه جوابًا، وأوجعتَه عقابًا.  * الحلم وسيلة لنيل محبة الناس واحترامهم، فقد قيل: أول ما يُعوَّض الحليم عن حلمه أن الناس أنصاره.  * الحلم يُجنِّب صاحبه الوقوع في الأخطاء، ولا يعطي الفرصة للشيطان لكي يسيطر عليه.  الغضب:  الغضب هو إنفاذ الغيظ وعدم السيطرة على النفس، وهو خلق ذميم،   فقد جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له: أوصني. فقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا تغضب). فأعاد الرجل السؤال وردده مرارًا، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا تغضب) [البخاري].  والغضب نوعان: غضب محمود، وغضب مذموم.  الغضب المحمود:  هو الذي يحدث بسبب انتهاك حرمة من حرمات الله، ويكون هدفه الدفاع عن العرض  أو النفس أو المال أو لرد حق اغتصبه ظالم، وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم -وهو القدوة والأسوة الحسنة- لا يغضب أبدًا إلا أن يُنْتَهك من حرمات  الله شيء.  الغضب المذموم:  وهو الذي يكون لغير الله، أو يكون سببه شيئًا هينًا، فلا يستطيع الإنسان  أن يسيطر على نفسه، وقد ينتهي أمره إلى ما لا يحمد عقباه، ومن الغضب  المذموم أن يغضب المرء في موقف كان يستطيع أن يقابل الإساءة بالحلم وضبط  النفس.  ومن  مواقف الغضب التي كان يمكن أن تقابل بالحلم وضبط النفس ما يُحْكَى أن رجلا  آذى أبا بكر الصديق بكلام في أثناء جلوسه مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فصمت أبو بكر، ثم شتمه الرجل مرة ثانية فسكت أبو بكر، ولما شتمه -للمرة  الثالثة- رد عليه أبو بكر. فقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من المجلس،  فأدركه أبو بكر وقال له: أغضبتَ على يا رسول الله؟ فأخبره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن  ملكًا من السماء نزل يرد عنه، ويدافع عنه، فلما رد هو انصرف الملك وقعد  الشيطان. ولم يكن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ليجلس في مجلس فيه الشيطان.  علاج الغضب:   بيَّن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عدة وسائل لعلاج الغضب، منها:  * السكوت: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا غضب أحدكم فليسكت) [أحمد].   وقال الشاعر:  إذا نطـق السفيـه فـلا تُجِبْـــه فخيــر مـن إجـابـتـه السـكـوتُ فـإن جاوبتــَه سَرَّيـتَ عـنـه وإن خلَّـيْـتَـهُ كَـــمَـــدًا يمـوتُ  * الجلوس على الأرض: قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ألا وإن الغضب جمرة (أي: مثل النار الملتهبة) في قلب ابن آدم. أما رأيتم إلى حُمْرَة عينيه وانتفاخ أوداجه (ما أحاط بالحلق من العروق)؟! فمن أحس بشيء من ذلك فليلصق بالأرض) [الترمذي وأحمد].  * تغيير الوضع الذي عليه: قال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا غضب أحدكم وهو قائم فليجلس، فإن ذهب عنه الغضب وإلا فليضطجع (ينام على جنبه أو يتكئ)) [أبوداود وأحمد].  * الوضوء بالماء أو الاغتسال: قال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الغضب من الشيطان، وإن الشيطان خلق من النار، وإنما تُطْفَأ النار بالماء، فإذا غضب أحدكم فليتوضأ) [أبو داود].  * تدريب النفس على الحلم: وهو أهم وسائل العلاج، وقد أمر الله به،   فقال سبحانه: {خذ العفو وأمر بالعرف وأعرض عن الجاهلين} [الأعراف: 199]،  ووصف به عباده فقال: {وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلامًا} [الفرقان: 63]، وقال: {وإذا ما غضبوا هم يغفرون} [الشوري: 37]،  وقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا تغضب) [البخاري والترمذي].   فليجعل المسلم الحلم خلقًا لازمًا له على الدوام.*

----------


## mohamed73

*الرفق**  دخل  أحد الأعراب الإسلام، وجاء ليصلى في المسجد مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فوقف في جانب المسجد، وتبول، فقام إليه الصحابة، وأرادوا أن يضربوه،  فقال لهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (دعوه، وأريقوا على بوله ذنوبًا من ماء -أو سجلاً (دلوًا) من ماء- فإنما بعثتم مُيسِّرِين، ولم تبعثوا مُعَسِّرين) [البخاري]. *** ما هو الرفق؟  الرفق هو التلطف في الأمور، والبعد عن العنف والشدة والغلظة. وقد أمر الله بالتحلي بخلق الرفق في سائر الأمور،   فقال: {خذ العفو وأمر بالعرف وأعرض عن الجاهلين} [الأعراف: 199]، وقال تعالى: {ولا تستوي الحسنة ولا السيئة ادفع بالتي هي أحسن فإذا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة كأنه ولي حميم}. [فصلت: 34].  رفق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كان  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أرفق الناس وألينهم.. أتى إليه أعرابي، وطلب منه  عطاءً، وأغلظ له في القول، فتبسم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في وجهه، ثم  أعطاه حمولة جملين من الطعام والشراب، وكان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  يلاعب الحسن والحسين ويقبُّلهما، ويحملهما على كتفه.  وتحكي  السيدة عائشة -رضي الله عنها- عن رفق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فتقول: ما  خُيرَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين أمرين قط إلا أخذ أيسرهما ما لم  يكن إثمًا، فإن كان إثمًا كان أبعد الناس منه،  وما انتقم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لنفسه في شيء قط إلا أن تُنْتَهَك حرمة الله؛ فينتقم لله -تعالى-. [متفق عليه].   وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لأصحابه: (يسِّرُوا ولا تُعَسِّرُوا، وبَشِّرُوا ولا تُنَفِّروا) [متفق عليه].  أنواع الرفق:  الرفق خلق عظيم، وما وُجِدَ في شيء إلا حَسَّنَه وزَيَّنَه،  قال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الرفق لا يكون في شيء إلا زانه (حسنه وجمله)، ولا يُنْزَعُ من شيء إلا شانه (عابه) [مسلم].  ومن أشكال الرفق التي يجب على المسلم أن يتحلى بها:  الرفق بالناس: فالمسلم لا يعامل الناس بشدة أو عنف أو جفاء، وقد كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أبعد ما يكون عن الغلظة والشدة،  قال تعالى: {ولو كنت فظًا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك} [آل عمران: 159].  وقد جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: أوصني؟ فقال له: (لا تغضب) [البخاري].  والمسلم لا يُعَير الناس بما فيهم من عيوب، بل يرفق بهم، رُوِي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (لا تُظهر الشماتة لأخيك، فيرحمه الله ويبتليك (أي: يصيبك بمثل ما أصابه) [الترمذي].  والمسلم لا يسب الناس، ولا يشتمهم، وقد حذَّر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من ذلك فقال: (سباب المسلم فسوف وقتاله كفر) [متفق عليه].  الرفق بالخدم:  كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رفيقًا بالخدم، وأمر من عنده خادم أن  يطعمه مما يأكل، ويلبسه مما يلبس، ولا يكلفه ما لا يطيق، فإن كلَّفه ما لا  يطيق فعليه أن يعينه.  يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم في حق الخدم: (من لطم مملوكه أو ضربه فكفارته أن يعْتِقَه (يجعله حرًّا) [مسلم].  الرفق بالحيوانات:  نهى الإسلام عن تعذيب الحيوانات والطيور وكل شيء فيه روح، وقد مَرَّ أنس  بن مالك على قوم نصبوا أمامهم دجاجة، وجعلوها هدفًا لهم، وأخذوا يرمونها  بالحجارة،  فقال أنس: نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تُصْبَرَ البهائم (أي تحبس وتعذب وتقيد وترمي حتى الموت). [مسلم].  ومَرَّ  ابن عمر -رضي الله عنه- على فتيان من قريش، وقد وضعوا أمامهم طيرًا،  وأخذوا يرمونه بالنبال، فلما رأوا ابن عمر تفرقوا، فقال لهم: مَنْ فعل هذا؟  لعن الله من فعل هذا، إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لعن من اتخذ شيئًا  فيه الروح غرضًا (هدفًا يرميه). [مسلم].  ومن الرفق بالحيوان ذبحه بسكين حاد حتى لا يتعذب،  يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الله كتب الإحسان على كل شيء، فإذا قتلتم (أي: في الحروب) فأحسنوا القتلة، وإذا ذبحتم فأحسنوا الذبح، ولْيُحِدَّ أحدُكم شَفْرَتَه (السكينة التي يذبح بها)، ولْيُرِحْ ذبيحته) [متفق عليه].    وقد بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الله سبحانه قد غفر لرجل؛ لأنه سقى  كلبًا كاد يموت من العطش. بينما دخلت امرأة النار؛ لأنها حبست قطة، فلم  تطعمها ولم تَسْقِهَا حتى ماتت.  الرفق بالجمادات:  المسلم رفيق مع كل شيء، حتى مع الجمادات، فيحافظ على أدواته، ويتعامل مع  كل ما حوله بلين ورفق، ولا يعرضها للتلف بسبب سوء الاستعمال والإهمال.  فضل الرفق:  حثَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الرفق،  فقال: (إن الله رفيق يحب الرفق في الأمر كله) [متفق عليه]،  وقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الله رفيق، يحب الرفق، ويعطي على الرفق ما لا يعطي على العنف، وما لا يعطي على ما سواه) [مسلم].  والمسلم برفقه ولينه يصير بعيدًا عن النار، ويكون من أهل الجنة،   قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ألا أخبركم بمن يحْرُم على النار؟ أو بمن تَحْرُم عليه النار؟ تَحْرُم النار على كل قريب هين لين سهل) [الترمذي وأحمد].  وإذا كان المسلم رفيقًا مع الناس، فإن الله -سبحانه- سيرفق به يوم القيامة، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو،   فيقول: (اللهم مَنْ وَلِي من أمر أمتي شيئًا فرفق بهم، فارفق به) [مسلم].*

----------


## mohamed73

*العدل* *  سرقت  امرأة أثناء فتح مكة، وأراد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقيم عليها  الحدَّ ويقطع يدها، فذهب أهلها إلى أسامة بن زيد وطلبوا منه أن يشفع لها  عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى لا يقطع يدها، وكان الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم يحب أسامة حبَّا شديدًا.  فلما تشفع أسامة لتلك المرأة تغير وجه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وقال له: (أتشفع في حد من حدود الله؟!).  ثم قام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فخطب في الناس،  وقال: (فإنما أهلك الذين قبلكم أنهم كانوا إذا سرق فيهم الشريف تركوه، وإذا سرق فيهم الضعيف أقاموا عليه الحد، وايم الله (أداة قسم)، لو أن فاطمة بنت محمد سرقت لقطعتُ يدها) [البخاري]. *** جاء  رجل من أهل مصر إلى عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- وقال له: يا أمير  المؤمنين، لقد تسابقتُ مع ابن عمرو بن العاص وإلى مصر، فسبقتُه فضربني  بسوطه، وقال لي: أنا ابن الأكرمين. فكتب عمر بن الخطاب إلى عمرو  بن العاص: إذا أتاك كتابي هذا فلتحضر إلى ومعك ابنك، فلما حضرا أعطى عمر  بن الخطاب السوط للرجل المصري ليضرب ابن عمرو قائلا له: اضرب ابن الأكرمين. *** في  عهد عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- أسلم رجل من سادة العرب، وذهب للحج،  وبينما كان يطوف حول الكعبة، داس رجل على طرف ردائه، فضربه على وجهه ضربة  شديدة، فذهب الرجل إلى عمر بن الخطاب، واشتكى له، فطلب عمر -رضي الله عنه-  إحضار الضارب، فلما حضر أمر عمر الرجل أن يقتص منه بأن يضربه على وجهه  مثلما فعل معه، فقال متعجبًا: وهل أستوي أنا وهو في ذلك؟ فقال عمر: نعم،  الإسلام سوَّى بينكما. *** يحكى  أن رجلا اصطاد سمكة كبيرة، ففرح بها، وفي طريق عودته إلى زوجته وأولاده،  قابله حاكم المدينة، ونظر إلى السمكة التي معه، فأخذها منه، فحزن الصياد،  ورفع يديه إلى السماء شاكيا لله -عز وجل-، طالبًا منه أن يريه جزاء هذا  الظالم.  ورجع  الحاكم إلى قصره، وبينما هو يعطي السمكة للخادم لكي يُعِدَّها له، إذا  بالسمكة تعضه في إصبعه، فصرخ وشعر بألم شديد، فأحضروا له الأطباء، فأخبروه  أن إصبعه قد أصابه السم من عضة السمكة، ويجب قطعه فورًا حتى لا ينتقل السم  إلى ذراعه، وبعد أن قطع الأطباء إصبعه، أحس أن السم ينتقل إلى ذراعه ومنه  إلى بقية جسده، فتذكر ظلمه للصياد، وبحث عنه، وعندما وجده ذهب إليه مسرعًا  يطلب منه أن يسامحه ويعفو عنه حتى يشفيه الله، فعفا عنه. *** ذات  يوم، اختلف الإمام على -رضي الله عنه- مع يهودي في درع (يُلبس كالرداء على  الصدر في الحروب)، فذهبا إلى القاضي، وقال الإمام علي: إن هذا اليهودي أخذ  درْعِي، وأنكر اليهودي ذلك، فقال القاضي للإمام علي: هل معك من شهود؟ فقال  الإمام علي: نعم، وأحضر ولده الحسين، فشهد الحسين بأن هذا الدرع هو درع  أبيه. لكن القاضي قال للإمام علي: هل معك شاهد آخر؟ فقال الإمام علي: لا. فحكم القاضي بأن الدرع لليهودي؛ لأن الإمام عليا لم يكن معه من الشهود غير ولده.   فقال  اليهودي: أمير المؤمنين جاء معي إلى قاضي المسلمين فقضى على أمير المؤمنين  ورضى. صدقتَ والله يا أمير المؤمنين.. إنها لدرعك سقطتْ عن جمل لك  التقطتُها؛ أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدًا رسول الله. فأعطاه الإمام  على الدرع فرحًا بإسلامه. *** ما هو العدل؟  العدل هو الإنصاف، وإعطاء المرء ما له، وأخذ ما عليه.  وقد جاءت آيات كثيرة في القرآن الكريم تأمر بالعدل، وتحث عليه، وتدعو إلى التمسك به،   يقول تعالى: {إن الله يأمر بالعدل والإحسان وإيتاء ذي القربى} [النحل: 90].  ويقول تعالى: {وإذا حكمتم بين الناس أن تحكموا بالعدل} [النساء: 58].   والعدل اسم من أسماء الله الحسنى وصفة من صفاته سبحانه.  أنواع الـعـدل:  للعدل أنواع كثيرة، منها:  العدل بين المتخاصمين:  كان صلى الله عليه وسلم مثالا في تطبيق العدل، وقد جاء إليه رجلان من  الأنصار يختصمان إليه، ويطلبان منه أن يحكم بينهما، فأخبرهما النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم بأن مَنْ يأخذ حق أخيه، فإنما يأخذ قطعة من النار، فبكي  الرجلان وتنازل كل واحد منهما عن حقه لأخيه.  العدل في الميزان والمكيال:  المسلم يوفي الميزان والكيل، ويزن بالعدل، ولا ينقص الناس حقوقهم، ولا  يكون من الذين يأخذون أكثر من حقهم إذا اشتروا، وينقصون الميزان والمكيال  إذا باعـوا، وقـد توَّعـد الله من يفعـل ذلك،   فقـال الله تعالى: {ويل للمطففين الذين إذا اكتالوا على الناس يستوفون . وإذا كالوهم أو وزنوهم يخسرون . ألا يظن أولئك أنهم مبعوثون . ليوم عظيم}  [المطففين: 1-5].  وقال تعالى: {وأقيموا الوزن بالقسط ولا تخسروا الميزان} [الرحمن: 9].  العدل بين الزوجات:  والمسلم يعدل مع زوجته فيعطيها حقوقها، وإذا كان له أكثر من زوجة فإنه  يعدل بينهن في المأكل والمشرب والملبس والمسكن والمبيت والنفقة،  قال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من كانت له امرأتان فمال إلى إحداهما جاء يوم القيامة وشِقُّه مائل) [أبو داود والنسائي والترمذي وابن ماجه].  والميل  الذي حذر منه هذا الحديث هو الجور على حقوقها، ولهذا روي أن رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم كان يقسم بين زوجاته -رضوان الله عليهن- بالعدل، ويقول: (اللهم هذا قسمي فيما أملك فلا تؤاخذني فيما تملك ولا أملك). [أبو داود والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه].  العدل بين الأبناء:  فالمسلم يسوِّي بين أولاده حتى في القُبْلَة، فلا يُفَضِّل بعضهم بهدية أو  عطاء؛ حتى لا يكره بعضهم بعضًا، وحتى لا تُوقَد بينهم نار العداوة  والبغضاء.  يقول  النعمان بن بشير: أعطاني أبي عطيةً، فقالت عمرة بنت رواحة (أم النعمان):  لا أرضى حتى تُشْهِدَ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأتى رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، فقال: إني أعطيتُ ابني من عمرة بنت رواحة عطية، فأمرتني أن  أشهدك يا رسول الله.  فقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أعطيتَ سائر ولدك مثل هذا؟ قال: لا. قال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (فاتقوا الله واعدلوا بين أولادكم) [البخاري].  العدل مع كل الناس: المسلم مطالب بأن يعدل مع جميع الناس سواء أكانوا مسلمين أو غير مسلمين، فالله يأمر بعدم إنقاص الناس حقوقهم،   قال تعالى: {ولا تبخسوا الناس أشيائهم} [الشعراء: 138]. وقال تعالى: {ولا يجرمنكم شنأن قوم على ألا تعدلوا اعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى} [المائدة: 8]  أي: لا تحملكم عداوتكم وخصومتكم لقوم على ظلمهم، بل يجب العدل مع الجميع سواء أكانوا أصدقاء أم أعداء.  فضل العدل:  * العدل له منزلة عظيمة عند الله،  قال تعالى: {وأقسطوا إن الله يحب المقسطين} [الحجرات: 9].   وكان الصحابي الجليل أبو هريرة -رضي الله عنه- يقول: عمل الإمام العادل في رعيته يومًا أفضل من عبادة العابد في أهله مائة سنة.  * العدل أمان للإنسان في الدنيا، وقد حُكي أن أحد رسل الملوك جاء لمقابلة عمر بن الخطاب، فوجده نائمًا تحت شجرة، فتعجب؛ إذ كيف ينام حاكم المسلمين دون حَرَسٍ، وقال: حكمتَ فعدلتَ فأمنتَ فنمتَ يا عمر.  * العدل أساس الملك، فقد كتب أحد الولاة إلى الخليفة عمر بن عبد العزيز -رضي  الله عنه- يطلب منه مالاً كثيرًا ليبني سورًا حول عاصمة الولاية. فقال له  عمر: ماذا تنفع الأسوار؟ حصنها بالعدل، ونَقِّ طرقها من الظلم.  * العدل يوفر الأمان للضعيف والفقير، ويُشْعره بالعزة والفخر.  * العدل يشيع الحب بين الناس، وبين الحاكم والمحكوم.  * العدل يمنع الظالم عن ظلمه، والطماع عن جشعه، ويحمي الحقوق والأملاك والأعراض.  الظلم:  حذَّر الله -تعالى- من الظلم،  فقال عز وجل: {ولا تحسبن الله غافلاً عما يعمل الظالمون إنما يؤخرهم ليوم تشخص في الأبصار} [إبراهيم: 24]. وقال تعالى: {فويل للذين ظلموا من عذاب يوم أليم} [_الزخرف: 65]. وقال تعالى: {ألا لعنة الله على الظالمين} [_هود: 18].  وقد حذرنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أيضًا من الظلم،  فقال: (اتقوا الظلم فإن الظلم ظلمات يوم القيامة) [مسلم]،  وقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ثلاث دعوات مستجابات: دعوة الصائم، ودعوة المظلوم، ودعوة المسافر) [البيهقي]. وقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (المسلم أخو المسلم لا يظلمه ولا يسلمه) [البخاري].  أنواع الظلم:  ظلم الإنسان لربه: وذلك بألا يؤمن الإنسان بخالقه ويكفر بالله -عز وجل- وقد جعل الله الشرك به -سبحانه- من أعظم الظلم،   فقال: {لا تشرك بالله إن الشرك لظلم عظيم} [لقمان: 13].  ظلم الإنسان للإنسان:  وذلك بأن يعتدي الظالم على الناس في أنفسهم أو أموالهم أو أعراضهم، فشتم  المسلمين ظلم، وأخذ أموالهم ظلم، والاعتداء عليهم ظلم، والمسلم بعيد عن كل  هذا.  ظلم الإنسان لنفسه: وذلك بارتكاب المعاصي والآثام، والبعد عن طريق الله -سبحانه- واتباع طريق الشيطان.  جزاء الظلم:  ذات يوم سأل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه،  فقال: (أتدرون ما المفلس؟)، قالوا: الْمُفْلِسُ فينا من لا درهم له ولا متاع. فقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن  المفلس من أمتي من يأتي يوم القيامة بصلاة وصيام وزكاة، ويأتي وقد شتم  هذا، وقذف هذا، وأكل مال هذا، وسفك دم هذا، وضرب هذا. فيعْطَي هذا من  حسناته، وهذا من حسناته، فإن فنيتْ حسناته قبل أن يقْضِي ما عليه أُخِذَ من  خطاياهم فطُرحت عليه ثم طُرح في النار) [مسلم والترمذي].  وقد حث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على أداء الحقوق إلى أصحابها، قبل أن يأتي يوم القيامة فيحاسبهم الله على ظلمهم،   قال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لَتُؤَدَّن الحقوقُ إلى أهلها يوم القيامة، حتى يقَاد (يُقْتَص) للشاة الجلحاء من الشاة القرناء) [مسلم].  فكل  مخلوق سوف يأخذ حقه يوم القيامة، حتى النعجة التي ليس لها قرون (جلحاء)  إذا ضربتْها في الدنيا نعجة ذات قرون (قرناء)، فإن الأولى سوف تقتص وتأخذ  حقها من الثانية،   وقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من ظلم قيد شبر من الأرض، طُوِّقَه من سبع أرضين) [متفق عليه].  فكل إنسان يظلم ويأخذ ما ليس حقًّا له فسوف يكون عليه وبالا في الآخرة، وسوف يعذَّب يوم القيامة عقابًا له على ظلمه في الدنيا،  يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الله لَيمْلِي للظالم (أي: يؤخر عقابه)، حتى إذا أخذه لم يفْلته) [متفق عليه]، ثم قرأ: {وكذلك أخذ ربك إذا أخذ القرى وهي ظالمة إن أخذه أليم شديد} [هود: 102].  وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما يرويه عن رب العزة: (يا عبادي، إني حرَّمتُ الظلم على نفسي وجعلتُه بينكم محرَّمًا فلا تَظَالموا) [مسلم].  فعلى المسلم أن يبتعد عن الظلم، ولا يعين الظالمين، وليتذكر دائمًا قول   الشاعر:  لا تظــلمنَّ إذا مـا كنـتَ مُقْتَــدِرًا فالظلـم ترجـع عُقْبَاهُ إلى الـنَّـــدَمِ تنـام عيـناك والمظلوم مُنْتَبِـــــهٌ يـدعو عليـك وعَيـنُ الله لم تَـنَــمِ*

----------


## mohamed73

*الحياء* *  كان  رجل من الأنصار يعاتب أخًا له، ويلومه على شدة حيائه، ويطلب منه أن يقلل  من هذا الحياء، ومرَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسمعهما، فقال للرجل: (دعه فإن الحياء من الإيمان) [متفق عليه]. *** ما هو الحياء؟  الحياء هو أن تخجل النفس من العيب والخطأ. والحياء جزء من الإيمان.  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (الإيمان بضع وستون شعبة، والحياء شعبة من الإيمان) [متفق عليه].   بل إن الحياء والإيمان قرناء وأصدقاء لا يفترقان،  قال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (الحياء والإيمان قُرَنَاء جميعًا، فإذا رُفِعَ أحدهما رُفِعَ الآخر). [الحاكم].  وخلق الحياء لا يمنع المسلم من أن يقول الحق، أو يطلب العلم، أو يأمر بمعروف، أو ينهي عن منكر.   فهذه المواضع لا يكون فيها حياء، وإنما على المسلم أن يفعل كل ذلك بأدب  وحكمة، والمسلم يطلب العلم، ولا يستحي من السؤال عما لا يعرف، وكان الصحابة  يسألون الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أدق الأمور، فيجيبهم النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم عنها دون خجل أو حياء.  حياء الله -عز وجل-:  من صفات الله تعالى أنه حَيِي سِتِّيرٌ، يحب الحياء والستر.  قال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الله حَيي ستير، يحب الحياء والستر) [أبو داود والنسائي].  حياء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أشد الناس حياءً، وكان إذا كره شيئًا عرفه الصحابة في وجهه.  وكان إذا بلغه عن أحد من المسلمين ما يكرهه لم يوجه له الكلام، ولم يقل: ما بال فلان فعل كذا وكذا، بل كان يقول: ما بال أقوام يصنعون كذا، دون أن يذكر اسم أحد حتى لا يفضحه، ولم يكن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فاحشًا ولا متفحشًا، ولا صخابًا (لا يحدث ضجيجًا) في الأسواق.  أنواع الحياء:  الحياء له أنواع كثيرة، منها:  الحياء من الله:  المسلم يتأدب مع الله -سبحانه- ويستحيي منه؛ فيشكر نعمة الله، ولا ينكر  إحسان الله وفضله عليه، ويمتلئ قلبه بالخوف والمهابة من الله، وتمتلئ نفسه  بالوقار والتعظيم لله، ولا يجاهر بالمعصية، ولا يفعل القبائح والرذائل؛  لأنه يعلم أن الله مُطَّلِعٌ عليه يسمعه ويراه،   وقد قال الله -تعالى- عن الذين يفعلون المعاصي دون حياء منه سبحانه: {يستخفون من الناس ولا يستخفون من الله} [النساء: 108].  والمسلم  الذي يستحي من ربــه إذا فعـل ذنبًا أو معصية، فإنه يخجل من الله خجلا  شديدًا، ويعود سريعًا إلى ربه طالبًا منه العفو والغفران.   وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (استحيوا من الله حق الحياء)، فقالوا: يا رسول الله، إنا نستحي والحمد لله، قال: (ليس  ذاك، ولكن الاستحياء من الله حق الحياء: أن تحفظ الرأس وما وَعَى، والبطن  وما حَوَى، ولْتذْكر الموت والْبِلَى، ومن أراد الآخرة ترك زينة الحياة  الدنيا، فمن فعل ذلك فقد استحيا من الله حق الحياء) [الترمذي وأحمد].  الحياء من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: والمسلم يستحي من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيلتزم بسنته، ويحافظ على ما جاء به من تعاليم سمحة، ويتمسك بها.  الحياء من الناس: المسلم يستحي من الناس، فلا يُقَصِّر في حق وجب لهم عليه، ولا ينكر معروفًا صنعوه معه، ولا يخاطبهم بسوء، ولا يكشف عورته أمامهم،   فقد قال رجل للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: يا رسول الله، عوراتنا ما نأتي منها وما نَذَرُ؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (احفظ عورتكَ إلا من زوجتكَ أو ما ملكت يمينكَ). فقال: يا رسول الله، إذا كان القوم بعضهم في بعض؟ فقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن استطعتَ ألا يَرَيَنَّها أحد فلا يرينَّها)، قال: يا رسول الله، إذا كان أحدنا خاليا (ليس معه أحد)؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (فالله أحق أن يُسْتَحيا منه من الناس) [أبو داود].  ومن  حياء المسلم أن يغض بصره عن الحرام، وعن كل منظر مؤذٍ، مما يقتضي غض  البصر، ومن الحياء أن تلتزم الفتاة المسلمة في ملابسها بالحجاب، فلا تظهر  من جسدها ما حرَّم الله، وهي تجعل الحياء عنوانًا لها وسلوكًا يدلُّ على  طهرها وعفتها، ودائمًا تقول:  زِينَتِي دَوْمــًا حـيـــائـي واحْـتِشَـامِـي رَأسُ مـَـالِي  وحياء المؤمن يجعله لا يعرف الكلام الفاحش، ولا التصرفات البذيئة، ولا الغلظة ولا الجفاء، إذ إن هذه من صفات أهل النار،   وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (الحياء من الإيمان، والإيمان في الجنة، والبذاء من الجفاء، والجفاء في النار) [الترمذي والحاكم].  فضل الحياء:  الحياء  له منزلة عظيمة عند الله -سبحانه-، فهو يدعو الإنسان إلى فعل الخير،  ويصرفه عن الشر، ومن هنا كان الحياء كله خيرًا وبركة ونفعًا لصاحبه   كما قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (الحياء لا يأتي إلا بخير) [متفق عليه]،  وقال: (الحياء كله خير) [مسلم].  فليجعل المسلم الحياء خلقًا لازمًا له على الدوام، حتى يفوز برضا ربه -سبحانه-   وقد قال الشاعر:  حـياؤك فـاحفـظـــه عَلَيْك وإنمـا يَدُلُّ على فِعْلِ الكـريــمِ حيــاؤُهُ  وقال آخر:  إذا لـم تَخْــشَ عاقبـة اللَّـيـالي ولـم تَسْتَحْي فـاصنـعْ مـا تـشــاءُ فـلا واللـه مـا فـي الْعَيْشِ خيــرٌ ولا الدنيا إذا ذهـــب الحيـــــاءُ*

----------


## mohamed73

*الوفاء* *  لم  يحضر أنس بن النضر غزوة بدر، فحزن لذلك، ثم قال: يا رسول الله، غبتُ عن  أول قتال قاتلتَ المشركين فيه، ولئن أشهدني الله مع النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم قتال المشركين ليرينَّ ما أصنع.  وهكذا  أخذ أنس بن النضر عهدًا على نفسه بأن يجاهد ويقاتل المشركين، ويستدرك ما  فاته من الثواب في بدر، فلما جاءت غزوة أحد انكشف المسلمون، وحدث بين  صفوفهم اضطراب، فقال أنس لسعد بن معاذ: يا سعد بن معاذ، الجنَّةَ ورَبَّ  النَّضْر، إني لأجد ريحها من دون أحد، ثم اندفع أنس يقاتل قتالا شديدًا حتى  استشهد في سبيل الله، ووجد الصحابة به بضعًا وثمانين موضعًا ما بين ضربة  بالسيف أو طعنة بالرمح أو رمية بالسهم، ولم يعرف أحد أنه أنس بن النضر إلا  أخته بعلامة في إصبعه. [متفق عليه].  فكان الصحابة يرون أن الله قد أنزل فيه وفي إخوانه قوله تعالى: {من المؤمنين رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه فمنهم من قضى نحبه ومنهم من ينتظر وما بدلوا تبديلا} [الأحزاب: 23].  *** كانت  السيدة خديجة -رضي الله عنها- زوجة رحيمة تعطف على النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وتغمره بالحنان، وتقدم له العون، وقد تحملت معه الآلام والمحن في  سبيل نشر دعوة الإسلام،  ولما  توفيت السيدة خديجة -رضي الله عنها- ظل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وفيَّا  لها، ذاكرًا لعهدها، فكان يفرح إذا رأى أحدًا من أهلها، ويكرم صديقاتها.  وكانت  السيدة عائشة -رضي الله عنها- تغار منها وهي في قبرها، فقالت للنبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم: هل كانت إلا عجوزًا قد أبدلكَ الله خيرًا منها؟  فغضب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غضبًا شديدًا،  وقال لها: (والله  ما أبدلني الله خيرًا منها؛ آمنتْ بي إذ كفر الناس، وصدقتني إذ كذبني  الناس، وواستني بمالها إذ حرمني الناس، ورزقني الله منها الولد دون غيرها  من النساء) [أحمد].  وهكذا ظل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وفيَّا لزوجته خديجة -رضي الله عنها-. *** ضرب  صحابة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من الأنصار (وهم أهل المدينة) أروع  الأمثلة في الوفاء بالعهد، فقد بايعوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الدفاع  عن الإسلام، ثم أوفوا بعهدهم، فاستضافوا إخوانهم المهاجرين واقتسموا معهم  ما عندهم، حتى تم النصر لدين الله.  فعن عوف بن مالك -رضي الله عنه- قال: كنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تسعة أو ثمانية أو سبعة، فقال النبي: (ألا تبايعون رسول الله؟). فبسطنا أيدينا، وقلنا: قد بايعناك يا رسول الله، فعلامَ نبايعك؟ قال: (على أن تعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئًا، والصلوات الخمس، وتطيعوا) وأسرَّ كلمة خفية، قال: (ولا تسألوا الناس شيئًا). قال عوف بن مالك: فقد رأيتُ بعض أولئك النفر يسقط سوط أحدهم (ما يقود به الدابة)، فما يسأل أحدًا أن يناوله إياه. [مسلم].  *** كان عرقوب رجلا يعيش في يثرب (المدينة المنورة) منذ زمن بعيد، وكان عنده نخل ينتج تمرًا كثيرًا.   وذات يوم جاءه رجل فقير مسكين يسأله أن يعطيه بعض التمر، فقال عرقوب للرجل  الفقير: لا يوجد عندي تمر الآن، اذهب ثم عد عندما يظهر طلع النخل (أول  الثمار). فذهب الفقير، وحينما ظهر الطلع جاء إلى عرقوب، فقال له عرقوب:  اذهب ثم عد عندما يصير الطلع بلحًا.  فذهب  الرجل مرة ثانية، ولما صار الطلع بلحًا جاء إلى عرقوب، فقال له: اذهب ثم  ارجع عندما يصير البلح رطبًا، وعندما صار البلح رطبًا حضر الرجل إلى عرقوب،  فقال له عرقوب: اذهب ثم ارجع عندما يصير الرطب تمرًا، فذهب الرجل.   ولما صار الرطب تمرًا صعد عرقوب إلى النخل ليلا، وأخذ منه التمر، وأخفاه  حتى لا يعطي أحدًا شيئًا منه، فلما جاء الفقير لم يجد تمرًا في النخل، فحزن  لأن عرقوب لم يفِ بوعده. وصار عرقوب مثلا في إخلاف الوعد، حتى ذم الناس  مُخْلِف الوعد بقولهم: مواعيد عرقوب.  *** ما هو الوفاء؟  الوفاء أن يلتزم الإنسان بما عليه من عهود ووعود وواجبات، وقد أمر الله -تعالى- بالوفاء بالعهد،   فقال جل شأنه: {وأوفوا بالعهد إن العهد كان مسئولاً} [الإسراء: 34]. وقال تعالى: {وأوفوا بعهد الله إذا عاهدتم }. [النحل: 91].  أنواع الوفاء:  الوفاء له أنواع كثيرة، منها:  الوفاء مع الله: بين الإنسان وبين الله -سبحانه- عهد عظيم مقدس هو أن يعبده وحده لا يشرك به شيئًا، وأن يبتعد عن عبادة الشيطان واتباع سبيله،   يقول الله عز وجل: {ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني آدم ألا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين. وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم} [يـس: 60-61].  فالإنسان  يدرك بفطرته السليمة وعقله أن لهذا الكون إلهًا واحدًا مستحقًّا للعبادة  هو الله -سبحانه-، وهذا هو العهد الذي بيننا وبين الله.  الوفاء بالعقود والعهود: الإسلام يوصي باحترام العقود وتنفيذ الشروط التي تم الاتفاق عليها،  وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (المسلمون عند شروطهم) [البخاري]،    وقد عقد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلح الحديبية مع الكافرين، ووفَّى لهم  بما تضمنه هذا العقد، دون أن يغدر بهم أو يخون، بل كانوا هم أهل الغدر  والخيانة.   والمسلم يفي بعهده ما دام هذا العهد فيه طاعة لله رب العالمين، أما إذا كان فيه معصية وضرر بالآخرين، فيجب عليه ألا يؤديه.  الوفاء بالكيل والميزان: فالمسلم يفي بالوزن، فلا ينقصه،  لأن الله -تعالى- قال: {أوفوا المكيال والميزان بالقسط ولا تبخسوا الناس أشياءهم} [هود: 85].  الوفاء بالنذر: والمسلم يفي بنذره ويؤدي ما عاهد الله على أدائه.  والنذر: هو أن يلتزم الإنسان بفعل طاعة لله -سبحانه-. ومن صفات أهل الجنة أنهم يوفون بالنذر،   يقول تعالى: {يوفون بالنذر ويخافون يومًا كان شره مستطيرًا}. [الإنسان: 7].  ويشترط أن يكون النذر في خير، أما إن كان غير ذلك فلا وفاء فيه.  الوفاء بالوعد: المسلم يفي بوعده ولا يخلفه، فإذا ما وعد أحدًا، وفي بوعده ولم يخلف؛ لأنه يعلم أن إخلاف الوعد من صفات المنافقين.  قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (آية المنافق ثلاث: إذا حدَّث كذب، وإذا وعد أخلف، وإذا ائتمن خان) [متفق عليه].  الغدر والخيانة:  الغدر خلق ذميم، والخيانة هي عدم الوفاء بالعهود، وهي الغش في الكيل والميزان.. وما شابه ذلك.   يقول الله -تعالى-: {إن الله لا يحب الخائنين} [الأنفال: 58].  وقال تعالى: {الذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك هم الخاسرون} [البقرة: 27].*

----------


## mohamed73

*الشورى* *  قبل  معركة بدر، استشار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه في الخروج للقتال  فشجعوه، حتى إن المقداد بن الأسود -رضي الله عنه- قال: يا رسول الله، إنا  لا نقول لك كما قالت بنو إسرائيل لموسى: اذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا إنا هاهنا  قاعدون، ولكن امض ونحن معك. فانشرح صدر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وأمرهم بالخروج للقتال.  وفي  الطريق إلى مكان المعركة، نزل الجيش في مكان قريب من بئر بدر، فقال  الحُباب بن المنذر -رضي الله عنه-: يا رسول الله، أهذا منزل أَنْزَلَكَهُ  الله، فليس لنا أن نتقدم عنه ولا نتأخر، أم هو الرأي والحرب والمكيدة؟ فقال  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (بل هو الرأي والحرب والمكيدة). فقال الحباب: يا رسول الله، فإن هذا ليس بمنزل.   وأشار الحباب على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يعسكر الجيش عند بئر بدر،  فيشرب منه المسلمون ويمنعوا منه الكفار، فرضي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  برأيه وعمل به.  وبعد  أن انتهت المعركة، وانتصر المسلمون انتصارًا رائعًا، ووقع في الأسر سبعون  رجلا من المشركين، طلب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مشورة أصحابه فيم يصنع  بهؤلاء الأسرى؟ فكان رأي أبي بكر الصديق -رضي الله عنه- أن يعفو عنهم ويطلب منهم الفداء،  وكان رأي عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- أن تُضرب أعناقهم ويقَتَّلُوا، فاختار الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم رأي أبي بكر الصديق.  ***  كانت  بلقيس ملكة على مملكة سبأ في عهد نبي الله سليمان -عليه السلام- وكانت  معروفة عند قومها بالعقل والحكمة، وكان قومها يعبدون الشمس من دون الله،  فَبَعث إليها نبي الله سليمان -عليه السلام- رسالة يدعوها فيها إلى الإيمان  بالله الواحد الذي لا شريك له،  فقالت بلقيس لقومها: {يا  أيها الملأ إني ألقي إلى كتاب كريم . إنه من سليمان وإنه بسم الله الرحمن  الرحيم . ألا تعلوا علي وأتوني مسلمين . قالت يا أيها الملأ أفتوني في أمري  ما كنت قاطعة أمرًا حتى تشهدون} [النمل: 29-32].  وهكذا طلبت ملكة سبأ مشورة قومها، ثم ذهبت إلى نبي الله سليمان، فشرح الله صدرها للإسلام.  ***  ما هي الشورى؟  الشورى  هي أن يأخذ الإنسان برأي أصحاب العقول الراجحة والأفكار الصائبة،  ويستشيرهم حتى يتبين له الصواب فيتبعه، ويتضح له الخطأ فيجتنبه، والحكم في  الإسلام يقوم على ثلاثة أركان أساسية، هي: العدل والمساواة والشورى، مما  يبين أن الشورى لها مكانة عظيمة في ديننا الإسلامي، وقد سمى الله -تعالى-  سورة في القرآن الكريم باسم الشورى.  وأمر الله -تعالى- نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن يشاور المسلمين، ويأخذ آراءهم، فقال سبحانه: {فاعف عنهم واستغفر لهم وشاورهم في الأمر} [آل عمران: 159].  وجعل الله -تعالى- الشورى صفة من صفات المسلمين، وجعلها في منزلة الصلاة والإنفاق، قال تعالى: {والذين استجابوا لربهم وأقاموا الصلاة وأمرهم شورى بينهم ومما رزقناهم ينفقون} [الشوري: 38].  والشورى  في الإسلام تكون في الأمور التي ليس فيها أمر من الله، أو أمر من الرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذ إنه لا شورى مع وجود نص شرعي، وقد كان النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم دائم المشاورة لأصحابه في كل أمر يقدم عليه ما لم ينزل فيه  قرآن، فإذا كان هناك وحي من الله طبقه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم دون  تأخير.  قال أبو هريرة -رضي الله عنه-: ما رَأَيْتُ أحدًا قَطُّ كان أكثر مشورة لأصحابه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.  فضل الشورى:  الذي يستشير الناس لا يندم أبدًا، والله -سبحانه- يوفقه للخير، ويهديه إلى الصواب.  قال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من أراد أمرًا، فشاور فيه امرءًا مسلمًا وفقه الله لأرشد أموره) [الطبراني].   والمشاورة  هي عين الهداية، وهي دليل على الحزم وحسن التصرف والتدبير. وبالشورى  يستفيد الإنسان من تجارب غيره، ويشاركهم في عقولهم، وبذلك يتجنب الخطأ  والضرر، ويصبح دائمًا على صواب.  وقال أحمد شوقي مخاطبًا عمر -رضي الله عنه-:  يا رافعـًا رايــة الشُّـورى وحـارسَهـا جزاك ربُّكَ خيـرًا عـن مُحِبِّــيـهَا رَأْي الجماعةِ لا تَشْقَى البـــلادُ بـــهِ رَغْـَم الخـِلاف ورَأْي الْفَـرْدِ يُشْقِيهَا وقد قيل: نعم المؤازرة المشاورة.  وقال الشاعر:  وإنْ نـَاصِـحٌ منـك يومـًا دَنَــا فلا تَنْأَ عنــه ولا تُقْـصـِـــهِ وإن بَـابُ أَمْــرٍ عَلَيـــكَ الْتـَـــوَي فشـاورْ لَبِيـبـًا ولا تَعْصِــــهِ تنأ عنه (تبتعد عنه)، وتقصه (تبعده)، واللبيب (الفطن الراجح العقل).   الاستخارة:  وإذا كان المسلم يأخذ آراء العقلاء من الناس ويستشيرهم في أموره، فإن الله  -سبحانه- أقرب من نلجأ إليه حين تختلط علينا الأمور؛ فنطلب منه الهداية  والرشاد، وقد علمنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة الاستخارة، فإذا أقدم  المسلم على أمر فليصلِّ ركعتين، ثم يدعو الله بدعاء الاستخارة:  (اللهم  إني أستخيرك بعلمك، وأَسْتَقْدِرُكَ بقُدْرَتِكَ، وأسألك من فضلك العظيم،  فإنك تعلم ولا أعلم، وتَقْدِرُ ولا أَقْدِرُ، وأنت علام الغيوب. اللهم إن  كنتَ تعلم أن هذا الأمر (ويذكر حاجته) خيرٌ لي في ديني ومعاشي وعاقبة أمري فاقدره لـي، ويـسره لي، ثم بارك لي فيه، وإن كنت تعلم أن هذا الأمر (ويذكر حاجته) شرٌ لي في ديني ومعاشي وعاقبة أمري، فاصرفه عني، واصرفني عنه، واقْدِرْ لي الخيرَ حيث كان ثم رضِّني به) [البخاري].   فعلى المسلم أن يحرص على تلك الصلاة ويستخير ربه في كل أموره.*

----------


## mohamed73

*الشكر* *  كان في بني إسرائيل ثلاثة رجال: أبرص وأقرع وأعمى.  وكان كل منهم يدعو الله أن يزيل ما به من مرض وأن يرزقه المال، فاستجاب الله لهم،  وبعث إلى الأبرص مَلَكًا وضع يده على جلده، فأصبح حسن اللون، وأعطاه ناقة عُشَرَاءَ ولدت وأصبح لها نسل كثير حتى صار غنيا.  وذهب الملَك إلى الأقرع فمسح رأسه فشفاه الله، وأعطاه بقرة حاملا فولدت، وصار له قطيع من البقر. ثم  ذهب الملك إلى الأعمى فوضع يده على عينه، فشفاه الله، وأعطاه الملك شاة  وولدها فولدت له حتى صار له قطيع من الغنم، وبعد فترة، جاء إليهم الملك  ليختبرهم، هل يشكرون الله -سبحانه-، ويتصدقون على الفقراء أم لا؟  فذهب إلى الأبرص ثم ذهب إلى الأقرع، فلم يعطياه شيئًا، وقالا له: إنا ورثنا المال عن آبائنا، فعادا كما كانا، وأصبحا فقيرين.  ثم  ذهب الملك إلى الأعمى وطلب منه صدقة فرحب به، وقال له: قد كنتُ أعمى فرد  الله على بصري، فخذ ما شئتَ ودع ما شئتَ. فقال له الملك: قد رضي الله عنك.  [القصة من حديث متفق عليه].    وهكذا يكون الأعمى قد نجح في الامتحان؛ فشكر ربه وتصدَّق مما رزقه الله؛  فزاد الله عليه النعمة وباركها له، بينما بخل الأقرع والأبرص ولم يشكرا  ربهما؛ فسلب الله منهما النعمة.  ***  يحكى  أن رجلا ابتلاه الله بالعمى وقطع اليدين والرجلين، فدخل عليه أحد الناس  فوجده يشكر الله على نعمه، ويقول: الحمد الله الذي عافاني مما ابتلى به  غيري، وفضَّلني على كثير ممن خلق تفضيلا، فتعجب الرجل من قول هذا الأعمى  مقطوع اليدين والرجلين، وسأله: على أي شيء تحمد الله وتشكره؟ فقال له: يا هذا، أَشْكُرُ الله أن وهبني لسانًا ذاكرًا، وقلبًا خاشعًا وبدنًا على البلاء صابرًا.  يحكى  أن رجلا ذهب إلى أحد العلماء، وشكا إليه فقره، فقال العالم: أَيسُرُّكَ  أنك أعمى ولك عشرة آلاف درهم؟ فقال الرجل: لا. فقال العالم: أيسرك أنك أخرس  ولك عشره آلاف درهم؟ فقال الرجل: لا. فقال العالم: أيسرك أنك مجنون ولك  عشرة آلاف درهم؟ فقال الرجل: لا. فقال العالم: أيسرك أنك مقطوع اليدين  والرجلين ولك عشرون ألفًا؟ فقال الرجل: لا. فقال العالم، أما تستحي أن تشكو  مولاك وله عندك نعم بخمسين ألفًا.  فعرف الرجل مدى نعمة الله عليه، وظل يشكر ربه ويرضى بحاله ولا يشتكي إلى أحد أبدًا.* *ما هو الشكر؟  الشكر هو المجازاة على الإحسان، والثناء الجميل على من يقدم الخير والإحسان.  شكر الأنبياء:  كان الشكر خلقًا لازمًا لأنبياء الله -صلوات الله عليهم-،   يقول الله -تعالى- عن إبراهيم -عليه السلام-: {إن إبراهيم كان أمة قانتًا لله حنيفًا ولم يك من المشركين. شاكرًا لأنعمه اجتباه وهداه إلى صراط مستقيم}. [النحل: 120-121].  ووصف الله -عز وجل- نوحًا -عليه السلام- بأنه شاكر، فقال: {ذرية من حملنا مع نوح إنه كان عبدًا شكورًا} [الإسراء: 3].   وقال الله تعالى عن سليمان -عليه السلام-: {قال هذا من فضل ربي ليبلوني أأشكر أم أكفر ومن شكر فإنما يشكر لنفسه ومن كفر فإن ربي غني كريم} [النمل: 40].  وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كثير الشكر لربه، وقد علَّمنا أن نقول بعد كل صلاة: (اللهم أعنِّي على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك) [أبو داود والنسائي].  وتحكي  السيدة عائشة -رضي الله عنها- أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقوم  الليل، ويصلي لله رب العالمين حتى تتشقق قدماه من طول الصلاة والقيام؛  فتقول له: لِمَ تصنع هذا يا رسول الله، وقد غفر الله لك ما تقدم من ذنبك  وما تأخر؟! فيرد عليها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قائلا: (أفلا أكون عبدًا شَكُورًا) [متفق عليه].  أنواع الشكر:  المسلم يشكر كل من قدم إليه خيرًا، أو صنع إليه معروفًا، ومن أنواع الشكر:  شكر الله: المسلم يشكر ربه على نعمه الكثيرة التي أنعم بها عليه، ولا يكفر بنعم الله إلا جاحد، قال تعالى: {فاذكروني أذكركم واشكروا لي ولا تكفرون} [البقرة: 152].  ويقول تعالى: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم واشكروا لله إن كنتم إياه تعبدون} [البقرة: 172]. ونعم الله على الإنسان لا تعد ولا تُحْصَى،  يقول تعالى: {وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها} [إبراهيم: 34]. ويقول تعالى: {قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلاً ما تشكرون} [الملك: 23]. ويقول تعالى: {وأيدكم بنصره ورزقكم من الطيبات لعلكم تشكرون} [الأنفال: 26]. ويقول تعالى: {ومن رحمته جعل لكم الليل والنهار لتسكنوا فيه ولتبتغوا من فضله ولعلكم تشكرون} [القصص: 73].  ويتحقق شكر الله بالاعتراف بالنعم، والتحدث بها، واستخدامها في طاعة الله، قال تعالى: {وأما بنعمة ربك فحدث} [الضحى: 11].  وقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (التحدُّث بنعمة الله شكر، وتركها كفر، ومن لا يشكر القليل لا يشكر الكثير، ومن لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله) [البيهقي]. وقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الله ليرضى عن العبد أن يأكل الأَكْلَة فيحمده عليها، أو يشرب الشَّربة فيحمده عليها) [مسلم والترمذي وأحمد]. وقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الله يحب أن يرى أثر نعمته على عبده) [أبوداود والترمذي].  وقال عمر بن عبد العزيز عن الشكر: تذكروا النعم؛ فإنَّ ذكرها شكرٌ.. والرضا بقضاء الله شكر،  يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا مات ولد العبد، قال الله لملائكته: قبضتم ولد عبدي؟! فيقولون: نعم. فيقول: قبضتم ثمرة فؤاده؟! فيقولون: نعم. فيقول: ماذا قال عبدي؟ فيقولون: حمدك واسترجع. فيقول الله: ابنوا لعبدي بيتًا في الجنة، وسمُّوه بيت الحمد) [الترمذي وأحمد]..  وعلمنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نسجد لله سجدة شكر إذا ما حدث لنا شيء يسُرُّ، أو إذا عافانا الله من البلاء.  شكر الوالدين: أمر الله -عز وجل- بشكر الوالدين والإحسان إليهما، يقول تعالى: {أن اشكر لي ولواديك إلي المصير} [لقمان: 14].  فالمسلم يقدم شكره لوالديه بطاعتهما، وبرهما، والإحسان إليهما، والحرص على مرضاتهما، وعدم إغضابهما.  شكر الناس: المسلم يقدِّر المعروف، ويعرف للناس حقوقهم، فيشكرهم على ما قدموا له من خير.  قال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا يشْكُرُ اللهَ من لا يشْكُرُ الناسَ) [أبو داود والترمذي].  وقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن أشكر الناس لله -عز وجل- أشكرهم للناس) [أحمد].  وأحق الناس بأن تقدم له الشكر مُعَلِّمُك؛ لما له عليك من فضل،   قال الشاعر:  قُم للمُـعَلِّم وفِّـه التبـجـيـلا كــاد العلـم أن يكـون رســولا  وحثنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن نقدم كلمة الشكر لمن صنع إلينا معروفًا؛ فنقول له: جزاك الله خيرًا.  قال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من صُنِع إليه معروف، فقال لفاعله: جزاك الله خيرًا، فقد أَبْلَغَ في الثناء) [الترمذي والنسائي].  فضل الشكر:  إذا  تحلى المسلم بخلق الشكر والحمد لربه، فإنه يضمن بذلك المزيد من نعم الله  في الدنيا، ويفوز برضوانه وجناته، ويأمن عذابه في الآخرة،   قال تعالى: {لئن شكرتم لأزيدنكم} [إبراهيم: 7].  وقال سبحانه: {ما يفعل الله بعذابكم إن شكرتم وآمنتم وكان الله شاكرًا عليمًا} [النساء: 147].   وقال الحسن: كلما شكرتَ نعمة، تَجَدَّدَ لك بالشكر أعظم منها. عدم  الشكر وآثاره: المسلم ليس من الذين لا يقَدِّرُون المعروف، ولا يشكرون  الله -سبحانه- على نعمه، ولا يشكرون الناس، فإن هؤلاء هم الجاحدون الذين  ينكرون المعروف، وقد ذمهم القرآن الكريم،  فقال تعالى: {ومن شكر فإنما يشكر لنفسه ومن كفر فإن ربي غني كريم} [النمل: 40]. وقال الإمام على -رضي الله عنه-: كفر النعمة لؤم.  وقال تعالى: {لئن شكرتم لأزيدنكم ولئن كفرتم إن عذابي لشديد} [إبراهيم: 7].  فقد جعل الله الجنة جزاءً للشاكرين الحامدين، وجعل النار عقابًا للجاحدين المنكرين.*

----------


## mohamed73

*حفظ اللسان* *  ذات يوم جلس الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أصحابه، فجاء رجل وشتم أبا بكر الصديق -رضي الله عنه- وآذاه،   فسكت أبو بكر ولم يرُدَّ عليه، فشتمه الرجل مرة ثانية، فسكت أبو بكر،  فشتمه مرة ثالثة فرد عليه أبو بكر، فقام صلى الله عليه وسلم من المجلس  وتركهم، فقام خلفه أبو بكر يسأله: هل غضبتَ علي يا رسول الله فقمتَ؟ فقال  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (نزل مَلَك من السماء يكذِّبه بما قال لك، فلما انتصرتَ (أي رددتَ عليه) وقع الشيطان (أي: حضر)، فلم أكن لأجلس إذ وقع الشيطان) [أبو داود].  *كانت  السيدة عائشة -رضي الله عنها- تجلس مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأقبلت  عليهما أم المؤمنين السيدة صفية بنت حُيَي -رضي الله عنها-، فقالت السيدة  عائشة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: حسبك من صفية كذا وكذا -تعني أنها قصيرة-،  فقال لها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لقد قلتِ كلمة لو مُزِجَتْ بماء البحر لمـَزَجَتْهُ (عكَّرته). [أبو داود والترمذي]،  أي أن تلك الكلمة قبيحة لدرجة أنها تُنْتِنُ ماء البحر لِقُبْحِها وسوئها.  ما هو حفظ اللسان؟  المقصود بحفظ اللسان، هو ألا يتحدث الإنسان إلا بخير، ويبتعد عن قبيح الكلام، وعن الغيبة والنميمة والفحش، وغير ذلك.  والإنسان مسئول عن كل لفظ يخرج من فمه؛ حيث يسجله الله ويحاسبه عليه، يقول الله تعالى: {ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد} [ق: 18].  وقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا أصبح ابن آدم فإن الأعضاء كلها تُكَفِّر اللسان (تذل له وتخضع) تقول: اتق الله فينا، فإنما نحن بك، فإن استقمتَ استقمنا، وإن اعوَجَجْتَ اعوَجَجْنَا) [الترمذي].   وقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا يستقيمُ إيمان عبد حتى يستقيمَ قلبه، ولا يستقيم قلبه حتى يستقيم لسانه) [أحمد].  وقال ابن مسعود: والذي لا إله غيره، ما على ظهر الأرض شيء أحوج إلى طول سجن من لسان.  ضوابط الكلام:  من أراد أن يسلم من سوءات اللسان فلا بد له من الأمور التالية:  * لا يتكلم إلا لينفع بكلامه نفسه أو غيره، أو ليدفع ضُرَّا عنه أو عن غيره.  * أن يتخير الوقت المناسب للكلام،  وكما قيل: لكل مقام مقال. ومن تحدث حيث لا يحسن الكلام كان عرضة للخطأ  والزلل، ومن صمت حيث لا يجْدِي الصمت استثقل الناس الجلوس إليه.  * أن يقتصر من الكلام على ما يحقق الغاية أو الهدف،  وحسبما يحتاج إليه الموقف، ومن لم يترتب على كلامه جلب نفع أو دفع ضر فلا  خير في كلامه، ومن لم يقتصر من الكلام على قدر الحاجة، كان تطويله مملا،  فالكلام الجيد وسط بين تقصير مخلٍّ وتطويل مملٍّ. وقيل: اقتصر من الكلام على ما يقيم حجتك ويبلغ حاجتك، وإياك وفضوله (الزيادة فيه)، فإنه يزِلُّ القدم، ويورِثُ الندم.  * أن يتخير اللفظ الذي يتكلم به، قال الشاعر:  وَزِنِ الْكـلام إذا نَطَقْــتَ، فــإنمـا يبْدِي عُيوبَ ذوي العيوب المنطـقُ  ولابد للإنسان من تَخَيرِ كلامه وألفاظه، فكلامه عنوان على عقله وأدبه، وكما قيل: يستدل على عقل الرجل بكلامه، وعلى أصله بفعله.  * عدم المغالاة في المدح،  وعدم الإسراف في الذم؛ لأن المغالاة في المدح نوع من التملق والرياء،  والإسراف في الذم نوع من التَّشَفِّي والانتقام. والمؤمن أكرم على الله  وعلى نفسه من أن يوصف بشيء من هذا؛ لأن التمادي في المدح يؤدي بالمرء إلى  الافتراء والكذب.  * أن لا يرضي الناس بما يجلب عليه سخط الله. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من أرضى الناس بسخط الله وَكَلَهُ الله إلى الناس، ومن أسخط الناس برضا الله كفاه الله مؤونة الناس) [الترمذي].  * ألا يتمادى في إطلاق وعود لا يقدر على الوفاء بها، أو وعيد يعجز عن تنفيذه.  يقول تعالى: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا لم تقولون ما لا تفعلون . كبر مقتًا عند الله أن تقولوا ما لا تفعلون} [الصف: 2-3].  * أن يستعمل الألفاظ السهلة التي تؤدي المعنى بوضوح، قال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن من أحبكم إلي وأقربكم مني مجلسًا يوم القيامة أحاسنكم أخلاقًا، وإن أبغضَكم إلي وأبعدَكم مني يوم القيامة الثرثارون (كثيرو الكلام)، والمتشَدِّقُون (الذين يتطاولون على الناس في الكلام) والمتفيهقون)، قالوا: يا رسول الله، قد علمنا الثرثارون والمتشدقون، فما المتفيهقون؟ قال: (المتكبرون) [الترمذي].  * ألا يتكلم بفحش أو بَذَاءةٍ أو قُبح،  ولا ينطق إلا بخير، ولا يستمع إلى بذيء، ولا يصغي إلى متفحِّش. وقيل: اخزن  لسانك إلا عن حق تنصره، أو باطل تَدْحره، أو خير تنشره، أو نعمة تذكرها.  * أن يشغل الإنسان لسانه دائمًا بذكر الله ولا يخْرِجُ منه إلا الكلام الطيب. رُوِي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (لا تكثروا الكلام بغير ذكر الله، فإن كَثْرَة الكلام بغير ذكر الله قسوة للقلب، وإن أبعدَ الناس عن الله القلبُ القاسي) [الترمذي].  فضل حفظ اللسان:  سئل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أي الإسلام أفضل؟ فقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (مَنْ سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده) [متفق عليه].   وقال عقبة بن عامر: يا رسول الله، ما النجاة؟ فقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أمسك عليك لسانك ولْيسعك بيتك، وابْكِ على خطيئتك) [الترمذي].  ومن صفات المؤمنين أنهم يحفظون لسانهم من الخوض في أعراض الناس، ويبتعدون عن اللغو في الكلام،  قال الله -عز وجل-: {وإذا مروا باللغو مروا كرامًا} [الفرقان: 72].  وقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرًا أو ليصمت) [متفق عليه].  الغيبة:  الغِيبة  هي أخطر أمراض اللسان، وقد نهانا الله -سبحانه- عن الغيبة، وشبَّه من  يغتاب أخاه، ويذكره بما يكره، ويتحدث عن عيوبه في غيابه، كمن يأكل لحم أخيه  الميت،  فقال تعالى: {ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضًا أيحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم أخيه ميتًا فكرهتموه واتقوا الله إن الله تواب رحيم } [الحجرات: 12].  وحذَّر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صحابته من الغيبة، فقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أتدرون ما الغِيبة؟) قالوا: الله ورسوله أعلم. فقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ذِكْرُكَ أخاك بما يكره)، فقال أحد الصحابة: أرأيتَ إن كان في أخي ما أقول؟ فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن كان فيه ما تقول فقد اغتبتَه، وإن لم يكن فيه فقد بَهَتَّه) [مسلم].  والغيبة  تؤدي إلى تقطيع روابط الألفة والمحبة بين الناس، وهي تزرع بين الناس الحقد  والضغائن والكره، وهي تدل على خبث مَنْ يقولها وامتلاء نفسه بالحسد  والظلم، وقد شبَّه الإمام علي -رضي الله عنه- أصحاب الغيبة بأنهم أشرار  كالذباب، فقال: الأشرار يتبعون مساوئ الناس، ويتركون محاسنهم كما يتبع  الذباب المواضع الفاسدة.  والذي  يغتاب الناس يكون مكروهًا منبوذًا منهم، فلا يصادقه أحد ولا يشاركه أحد في  أي أمر. قال أحد الحكماء: إذا رأيتَ من يغتاب الناس فابذل جهدك ألا يعرفك  ولا تعرفه.  والغيبة تفسد على المسلم سائر عباداته، فمن صام واغتاب الناس ضاع ثواب صومه، وكذلك بقية العبادات.   ويروى أن امرأتين صامتا على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكانتا تغتابان الناس، فعلم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك،  فقال عنهما: (صامتا عما أحل الله، وأفطرتا على ما حرم الله) [أحمد]،  أي أنهما صامتا عن الطعام والشراب، وأخذتا تتحدثان وتخوضان في أعراض الناس فلم يقبل الله صيامهما.  والغيبة عذابها شديد، وعقابها أليم يوم القيامة، قال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لما عُرِجَ بي (أي في رحلة الإسراء) مررتُ بقوم لهم أظفار من نحاس يخْمِشُون (يجرحون) وجوههم وصدورهم، فقلت: مَنْ هؤلاء يا جبريل؟ قال: هؤلاء الذين يأكلون لحوم الناس ويقعون في أعراضهم) [أبوداود].  وهناك أمور أباح الإسلام فيها للمسلم أن يذكر عيوب الآخرين، ولا يعد هذا من قبيل الغيبة التي يعاقَب عليها المرء، وهذه الأمور هي:  * التظلم إلى القاضي أو الحاكم: فيجوز للمظلوم أن يشكو إلى القاضي أن غيره قد ظلمه. * تغيير المنكر ورد العاصي إلى الرشد والصواب،  فيجوز للمسلم أن يقول: فلان يفعل كذا وكذا من المنكر حتى يزدجر ويرجع عما  يفعله، طالما أنه لا يستجيب لنصح ولا ينفع معه ستر، ولكن يشترط أن يكون  القصد هو تغيير المنكر وليس التشهير بالعاصي.  * تحذير المسلمين من الشر ونصيحتهم: فيجوز للمسلم أن ينصح أخاه بالابتعاد عن أحد الأشخاص لما فيه من صفات ذميمة تجلب الشر والخسران.  * المجاهرة بالفسق والبدع: فإذا كان من الناس مَنْ يفعل الذنوب علانية؛ كأن يشرب الخمر، أو يظلم الناس، فإنه يجوز ذكر عيوبه؛ حتى يرتدع ويرجع إلى الله.  * التعريف:  فإذا كان بعض الناس لا يعرف إلا بلقب يسمى به بين الناس كأن نقول: فلان  الأعمش أو الأحول، فإن ذلك يجوز إذا كان الغرض معرفة الإنسان، ولا يجوز إذا  كان الغرض سبه وتنقيصه.  وكما قال الحسن: لا غيبة إلا لثلاثة: فاسق مجاهر بالفسق، وذي بدعة، وإمام جائر.*

----------


## mohamed73

*العفة* *  نشأ يوسف -عليه السلام- محاطًا بعطف أبيه يعقوب، فحسده إخوته، وأخذوه وألقوه في بئر عميقة.  وجاءت قافلة إلى البئر، فوجدت يوسف، فأخذته وذهبت به إلى مصر، ليبيعوه في سوق العبيد، فاشتراه عزيز مصر (وزيرها الأكبر)؛  لما رأي فيه من كرم الأصل وجمال الوجه ونبل الطبع، وطلب من امرأته أن تكرمه وتحسن إليه.   وكبر  يوسف، وصار شابًّا قويًّا جميلا، فأُعجبتْ به امرأة العزيز، ووسوس لها  الشيطان أن تعصي الله معه، فانتظرت خروج العزيز وقامت بغلق الأبواب جيدًا،  واستعدت وهيأت نفسها، ثم دعت يوسف إلى حجرتها، لكن نبي الله يوسف أجابها  بكل عفة وطهارة،  قائلا: {معاذ الله إنه ربي أحسن مثواي إنه لا يفلح الظالمون} [يوسف: 23].   معاذ الله أن أجيبكِ إلى ما تريدين، وأُنَفِّذ ما تطلبين، وإن كنتِ قد أغلقتِ الأبواب، فإن الله يعلم خائنة الأعين وما تخفي الصدور.   *ذهب  ثلاثة رجال في سفر. وفي الطريق، دخلوا غارًا في جبل يبيتون فيه، فسقطت منه  صخرة كبيرة سدَّت باب الغار، ولم يستطع الثلاثة أن يحركوا تلك الصخرة  الكبيرة، وأيقنوا بالهلاك، وأخذ كل واحد منهم يدعو ربه أن ينجيهم  ويُفَرِّجَ عنهم ما هم فيه.  وكان  أحد هؤلاء الثلاثة له ابنة عم يحبها حبَّا شديدًا، وكان يدعوها إلى معصية  الله، لكنها كانت ترفض، حتى مرت بها أزمة مالية، فجاءته تطلب منه المال،  فقال لها: لا أعطيك حتى تمكنيني من نفسك.   فتركته المرأة وذهبت إلى مكان آخر تطلب منه مالا، فلم تجد من يعطيها،  فاضطرت أن تعود إلى ابن عمها، وعندما اقترب منها، قالت له: اتِّقِ الله،  وذكَّرتْه بالعفة والطهارة، وخوفتْه من عقاب الله، فعاد الرجل إلى صوابه  ورشده، وأعطاها المال، واستغفر ربه.  ودعا  هذا الرجل ربه أن يزيل الصخرة من باب الغار؛ لأن عمله هذا كان خالصًا  لوجهه الكريم، فاستجاب الله دعاءه، وتحركت الصخرة، وخرج الثلاثة، ونـجَّاهم  الله من الموت في الغار، وكانت العفة من الأخلاق الفاضلة التي أنجت  الثلاثة. _[القصة مأخوذة من حديث متفق عليه].  *ما هي العفة؟  العفة هي البعد عن الحرام وسؤال الناس.  أنواع العفة:  للعفة أنواع كثيرة، منها:  عفة الجوارح:  المسلم يعف يده ورجله وعينه وأذنه وفرجه عن الحرام فلا تغلبه شهواته، وقد  أمر الله كل مسلم أن يعف نفسه ويحفظ فرجه حتى يتيسر له الزواج،  فقال تعالى: {وليستعفف الذين لا يجدون نكاحًا حتى يغنيهم الله من فضله} [النور: 33].  وحث  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الشباب على الزواج طلبًا للعفة، وأرشد من لا  يتيسر له الزواج أن يستعين بالصوم والعبادة، حتى يغضَّ بصره ويحصن فرجه،  فقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يا  معشر الشباب، من استطاع منكم الباءة (أداء حقوق الزوجية) فليتزوج، فإنه  أغض للبصر وأحصن للفرج، ومن لم يستطع فعليه بالصوم فإنه له وِجَاء (وقاية). [متفق عليه].  عفة الجسد:  المسلم يستر جسده، ويبتعد عن إظهار عوراته؛ فعلى المسلم أن يستر ما بين  سرته إلى ركبتيه، وعلى المسلمة أن تلتزم بالحجاب، لأن شيمتها العفة  والوقار،  وقد قال الله -تبارك وتعالى-: {وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن} [النور: 31]،  وقال تعالى: {يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك وبناتك ونساء المؤمنين يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن ذلك أدنى أن يعرفن فلا يؤذين وكان الله غفورًا رحيمًا} [الأحزاب: 59].  وحرَّم الإسلام النظر إلى المرأة الأجنبية، وأمر الله المسلمين أن يغضوا أبصارهم،   فقال: {قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم} [النـور: 30]. وقال تعالى: {وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن} [النور: 31].  وقال سبحانه: {إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسؤولا} [الإسراء: 36].  وفي الحديث القدسي: (النظرة سهم مسموم من سهام إبليس، من تركها من مخافتي أبدلتُه إيمانًا يجد حلاوته في قلبه) [الطبراني والحاكم].  وسئل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن نظرة الفجأة (وهي النظرة التي لا يقصدها الإنسان ولا يتعمدها)، فقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (اصرف بصرك) [أبو داود].  العفة عن أموال الغير: المسلم عفيف عن أموال غيره لا يأخذها بغير حق.   وقد دخل على الخليفة عمر بن عبد العزيز -رضي الله عنه- أحدُ وزرائه ليلا يعرض عليه أمور الدولة.   ولما انتهى الوزير من ذلك، أخذ يسامر الخليفة ويتحدث معه في بعض الأمور  الخاصة، فطلب منه عمر الانتظار، وقام فأطفأ المصباح، وأوقد مصباحًا غيره،  فتعجب الوزير وقال: يا أمير المؤمنين، إن المصباح الذي أطفأتَه ليس به عيب،  فلم فعلتَ ذلك؟ فقال عمر: المصباح الذي أطفأتُه يُوقَدُ بزيتٍ من مال  المسلمين.. بحثنا أمور الدولة على ضوئه، فلما انتقلنا إلى أمورنا الخاصة  أطفأتُه، وأوقدتُ مصباحًا يوقد بزيتٍ من مالي الخاص.  وبهذا يضرب لنا عمر بن عبد العزيز المثل الأعلى في التعفف عن أموال الدولة مهما كانت صغيرة.  كما  أن المسلم يتعفف عن مال اليتيم إذا كان يرعاه ويقوم على شئونه، فإن كان  غنيَّا فلا يأخذ منه شيئًا، بل ينمِّيه ويحسن إليه طلبًا لمرضاة الله -عز  وجل-   يقول تعالى: {ومن كان غنيًا فليستعفف} [النساء: 6].  وقد  ضرب لنا الصحابي الجليل عبد الرحمن بن عوف -رضي الله عنه- مثلا رائعًا في  العفة عن أموال الغير حينما هاجر إلى المدينة المنورة، وآخى الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم بينه وبين سعد بن الربيع -رضي الله عنه-، قال سعد لعبد  الرحمن: إني أكثر الأنصار مالا، فأقسم مالي نصفين، ولي امرأتان، فانظر  أعجبهما إليك فسَمِّها لي أطلقها، فإذا انقضت عدتها فتزوجْها. فقال عبد  الرحمن: بارك الله لك في أهلك ومالك. أين سوقكم؟ فدلُّوه على سوق بني  قَيْنُقاع) [البخاري].  وذهب إلى السوق ليتاجر، ويكسب من عمل يديه.  عفة المأكل والمشرب:  المسلم يعف نفسه ويمتنع عن وضع اللقمة الحرام في جوفه، لأن من وضع لقمة  حرامًا في فمه لا يتقبل الله منه عبادة أربعين يومًا، وكل لحم نبت من حرام  فالنار أولي به،  يقول تعالى: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم واشكروا لله إن كنتم إياه تعبدون} [البقرة: 172].  وحثنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الأكل من الحلال، وبيَّن أن أفضل الطعام هو ما كان من عمل الإنسان،  فقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما أكل أحد طعامًا قط خيرًا من أن يأكل من عمل يده، وإن نبي الله داود كان يأكل من عمل يده) [البخاري].  وقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من أمسى كالا (متعبًا) من عمل يديه أمسى مغفورًا له) [الطبراني].  وذلك لأن في الكسب الحلال عزة وشرفًا، وفي الحرام الذل والهوان والنار.   ويقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إنه لا يربو (يزيد أو ينمو) لحم نبت من سُحْتٍ (مال حرام) إلا كانت النار أولى به) [الترمذي].  عفة اللسان: المسلم يعف لسانه عن السب والشتم، فلا يقول إلا طيبًا، ولا يتكلم إلا بخير، والله -تعالى- يصف المسلمين  بقوله: {وهدوا إلى الطيب من القول وهدوا إلى صراط الحميد} [الحج: 24].   ويقول عز وجل عن نوع الكلام الذي يقبله: {إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب والعمل الصالح يرفعه} [فاطر: 10].  ويأمرنا الله -سبحانه- أن نقول الخير دائمًا،  فيقول تعالى:{وقولوا للناس حسنًا حٍسًنْا} [البقرة: 83].  ويقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا يكون المؤمن لعَّانًا) [الترمذي].  ويقول: (ليس المؤمن بالطَّعَّان ولا اللَّعَّان ولا الفاحش ولا البذيء) [الترمذي].  وقد حثنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الصدق في الحديث، ونهانا عن الكذب، فقال: (إن  الصدق يهدي إلى البر، وإن البر يهدي إلى الجنة، وإن الرجل ليصدق حتى  يُكْتَبَ عند الله صديقًا. وإن الكذب يهدي إلى الفجور، وإن الفجور يهدي إلى  النار وإن الرجل ليكذب حتى يُكتب عند الله كذابًا) [متفق عليه].  وقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فلْيَقُلْ خيرًا أو لِيَصْمُتْ) [متفق عليه].  والمسلم لا يتحدث فيما لا يُعنيه. قال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من حسن إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يُعنيه) [الترمذي وابن ماجه].  التعفف عن سؤال الناس:  المسلم يعف نفسه عن سؤال الناس إذا احتاج، فلا يتسول ولا يطلب المال بدون  عمل، وقد مدح الله أناسًا من الفقراء لا يسألون الناس لكثرة عفتهم،  فقال تعالى: {يحسبهم الجاهل أغنياء من التعفف تعرفهم بسيماهم لا يسألون الناس إلحافًا} [البقرة: 273]. وقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (اليد  العليا خير من اليد السفلى، وابدأ بمن تعول وخير الصدقة ما كان عن ظهر  غِنًى، ومن يستعففْ يُعِفَّهُ الله، ومن يستغنِ يُغْنِه الله) [متفق عليه].  فضل العفة:  وإذا التزم المسلم بعفته وطهارته فإن له عظيم الأجر ووافر الثواب عند الله،   قال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ومن يستعفف يعفه الله، ومن يستغنِ يُغْنِه الله) [متفق عليه].  ولذلك كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو ربه فيقول: (اللهم إني أسألك الْهُدَى والتُّقَى والعفاف والغنى) [مسلم].  وقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (سبعة  يظلهم الله تعالى في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله: إمام عادل، وشاب نشأ في عبادة  الله، ورجل قلبه معلق في المساجد، ورجلان تحابا في الله اجتمعا عليه  وتفرقا عليه، ورجل دَعَتْهُ امرأةٌ ذات منصب وجمال فقال: إني أخاف الله،  ورجل تصدق بصدق فأخفاها حتى لا تعلم شماله ما تنفق يمينه، ورجل ذكر الله  خاليًا ففاضت عيناه) [متفق عليه].  وقد أثنى الله -تعالى- على عباده المؤمنين بحفظهم لفروجهم وعفتهم عن الحرام،   فقال تعالى: {والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون . إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم فإنهم غير ملومين . فمن ابتغى وراء ذلك فأولئك هم العادون} [المؤمنون: 5-7].  وقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (عِفُّوا عن النساء تَعِفَّ نساؤكم) [الطبراني والحاكم].*

----------


## mohamed73

*التواضع* *  يحكى  أن ضيفًا نزل يومًا على الخليفة عمر بن عبد العزيز، وأثناء جلوسهما انطفأ  المصباح، فقام الخليفة عمر بنفسه فأصلحه، فقال له الضيف: يا أمير المؤمنين،  لِمَ لَمْ تأمرني بذلك، أو دعوت من يصلحه من الخدم، فقال الخليفة له: قمتُ  وأنا عمر، ورجعتُ وأنا عمر ما نقص مني شيء، وخير الناس عند الله من كان  متواضعًا.  *يحكى  أن أبا بكر الصديق -رضي الله عنه- كان يحلب الغنم لبعض فتيات المدينة،  فلما تولى الخلافة قالت الفتيات: لقد أصبح الآن خليفة، ولن يحلب لنا، لكنه  استمر على مساعدته لهن، ولم يتغير بسبب منصبه الجديد.  وكان أبو بكر -رضي الله عنه- يذهب إلى كوخ امرأة عجوز فقيرة، فيكنس لها كوخها، وينظفه، ويعد لها طعامها، ويقضي حاجتها.  وقد  خرج -رضي الله عنه- يودع جيش المسلمين الذي سيحارب الروم بقيادة أسامة بن  زيد -رضي الله عنه- وكان أسامة راكبًا، والخليفة أبو بكر يمشي، فقال له  أسامة: يا خليفة رسول الله، لَتَرْكَبَنَّ أو لأنزلنَّ، فقال أبو بكر:  والله لا أركبن ولا تنزلن، وما على أن أُغَبِّرَ قدمي ساعة في سبيل الله.  *وقد  حمل أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- الدقيق على ظهره، وذهب به  إلى بيت امرأة لا تجد طعامًا لأطفالها اليتامى، وأشعل النار،وظل ينفخ حتى  نضج الطعام، ولم ينصرف حتى أكل الأطفال وشبعوا.  *ويحكى  أن رجلا من بلاد الفرس جاء برسالة من كسرى ملك الفرس إلى الخليفة عمر،  وحينما دخل المدينة سأل عن قصر الخليفة، فأخبروه بأنه ليس له قصر فتعجب  الرجل من ذلك، وخرج معه أحد المسلمين ليرشده إلى مكانه.   وبينما هما يبحثان عنه في ضواحي المدينة، وجدا رجلا نائمًا تحت شجرة، فقال  المسلم لرسول كسرى: هذا هو أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب. فازداد تعجب  الرجل من خليفة المسلمين الذي خضعت له ملوك الفرس والروم، ثم قال الرجل:  حكمتَ فعدلتَ فأمنتَ فنمتَ يا عمر.  *جلست  قريش تتفاخر يومًا في حضور سلمان الفارسي، وكان أميرًا على المدائن، فأخذ  كل رجل منهم يذكر ما عنده من أموال أو حسب أو نسب أو جاه، فقال لهم سلمان:  أما أنا فأوَّلي نطفة قذرة، ثم أصير جيفة منتَنة، ثم آتي الميزان، فإن  ثَقُل فأنا كريم، وإن خَفَّ فأنا لئيم.  *ما هو التواضع؟  التواضع هو عدم التعالي والتكبر على أحد من الناس، بل على المسلم أن يحترم الجميع مهما كانوا فقراء أو ضعفاء أو أقل منزلة منه.   وقد أمرنا الله -تعالى- بالتواضع، فقال: {واخفض جناحك لمن اتبعك من المؤمنين} [الشعراء: 215]،  أي تواضع للناس جميعًا.  وقال تعالى: {تلك الدار الآخرة نجعلها للذين لا يريدون علوًا في الأرض ولا فسادًا والعاقبة للمتقين} [القصص: 83].  وسئل  الفضيل بن عياض عن التواضع، فقال: أن تخضع للحق وتنقاد إليه، ولو سمعته من  صبي قبلتَه، ولو سمعتَه من أجهل الناس قبلته. وقد قال أبو بكر -رضي الله  عنه-: لا يحْقِرَنَّ أحدٌ أحدًا من المسلمين، فإن صغير المسلمين عند الله  كبير. وكما قيل: تاج المرء التواضع.  تواضع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:  خير  الله -سبحانه- نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بين أن يكون عبدًا رسولا، أو ملكًا  رسولا، فاختار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يكون عبدًا رسولا؛ تواضعًا لله -عز وجل-.  والتواضع من أبرز أخلاق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، والنماذج التي تدل على تواضعه صلى الله عليه وسلم كثيرة، منها:  أن  السيدة عائشة -رضي الله عنها- سُئِلَتْ: ما كان النبي يصنع في أهله؟  فقالت: كان في مهنة أهله (يساعدهم)، فإذا حضرت الصلاة قام إلى الصلاة.  [البخاري].  وكان  يحلب الشاة، ويخيط النعل، ويُرَقِّع الثوب، ويأكل مع خادمه، ويشتري الشيء  من السوق بنفسه، ويحمله بيديه، ويبدأ من يقابله بالسلام ويصافحه، ولا يفرق  في ذلك بين صغير وكبير أو أسود وأحمر أو حر وعبد،  وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يتميز على أصحابه، بل يشاركهم العمل ما قل منه وما كثر.  وعندما  فتح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة، دخلها صلى الله عليه وسلم خافضًا رأسه  تواضعًا لله رب العالمين، حتى إن رأسه صلى الله عليه وسلم كادت أن تمس ظهر  ناقته.  ثم عفا صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أهل مكة وسامحهم وقال لهم: (اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء) [سيرة ابن هشام].  أنواع التواضع:  والتواضع  يكون مع الله ومع رسوله ومع الخلق أجمعين؛ فالمسلم يتواضع مع الله بأن  يتقبل دينه، ويخضع له سبحانه، ولا يجادل ولا يعترض على أوامر الله برأيه أو  هواه، ويتواضع مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن يتمسك بسنته وهديه،  فيقتدي به في أدب وطاعة، ودون مخالفة لأوامره ونواهيه.  والمسلم  يتواضع مع الخلق بألا يتكبر عليهم، وأن يعرف حقوقهم، ويؤديها إليهم مهما  كانت درجتهم، وأن يعود إلى الحق ويرضى به مهما كان مصدره.  فضل التواضع:  التواضع  صفة محمودة تدل على طهارة النفس، وتدعو إلى المودة والمحبة والمساواة بين  الناس، وينشر الترابط بينهم، ويمحو الحسد والبغض والكراهية من قلوب الناس،  وفوق هذا كله فإن التواضع يؤدي إلى رضا المولى -سبحانه-.  قال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما نقصت صدقة من مال، وما زاد الله عبدًا بعفو إلا عزًّا، وما تواضع أحد لله إلا رفعه الله) [مسلم]،  وقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (مَنْ تواضع لله رفعه الله) [أبو نعيم].  وقال الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الله تعالى أوحى إلى أن تواضعوا حتى لا يفخر أحد على أحد ولا يبغي أحد على أحد) [مسلم].  وقال الشاعر:  إذا شــِئْتَ أن تَـزْدَادَ قَـدْرًا ورِفْـــعَــةً فَلِنْ وتواضعْ واتْرُكِ الْكِبْـرَ والْعُجْـــبَا  التكبر:  لا يجوز لإنسان أن يتكبر أبدًا؛ لأن الكبرياء لله وحده،   وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث القدسي: (قال الله -عز وجل-: الكبرياء ردائي، والعظمة إزاري، فمن نازعني واحدًا منهما قذفته في النار) [مسلم وأبو داود والترمذي].  فالإنسان  المتكبر يشعر بأن منزلته ومكانته أعلى من منزلة غيره؛ مما يجعل الناس  يكرهونه ويبغضونه وينصرفون عنه، كما أن الكبر يكسب صاحبه كثيرًا من  الرذائل، فلا يُصْغِي لنصح، ولا يقبل رأيا، ويصير من المنبوذين.  قال الله -تعالى-: {ولا تصعر خدك للناس ولا تمش في الأرض مرحًا إن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور} [لقمان: 18]،  وتوعد الله المتكبرين بالعذاب الشديد،  فقال: {سأصرف عن آياتي الذين يتكبرون في الأرض بغير حق} [الأعراف: 146]،  وقال تعالى: {كذلك يطبع الله على كل قلب متكبر جبار} [غافر: 35]. والله -تعالى- يبغض المتكبرين ولا يحبهم، ويجعل النار مثواهم وجزاءهم، يقول تعالى: {إن الله لا يحب المستكبرين} [النحل: 23]،  ويقول تعالى: {أليس في جهنم مثوى للمتكبرين} [الزمر: 60].  صور التكبر:  ومن الناس من يتكبر بعلمه،  ويحتقر غيره، ويغضب إذا رده أحد أو نصحه، فيهلك نفسه، ولا ينفعه علمه،  ومنهم من يتكبر بحسبه ونسبه، فيفتخر بمنزلة آبائه وأجداده، ويرى الناس  جميعًا أقل منزلة منه؛ فيكتسب بذلك الذل والهوان من الله.  ومن الناس من يتكبر بالسلطان والجاه والقوة فيعجب بقوته، ويغتر بها، ويعتدي ويظلم، فيكون في ذلك هلاكه ووباله.  ومنهم من يتكبر بكثرة ماله، فيبذِّر ويسرف ويتعالى على الناس؛ فيكتسب بذلك الإثم من الله ولا ينفعه ماله.  جزاء المتكبر:  حذَّرنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الكبر، وأمرنا بالابتعاد عنه؛ حتى لا نُحْرَمَ من الجنة فقال: (لا يدخل الجنة من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كبر) [مسلم وأبو داود والترمذي].  وقد خسف الله الأرض برجل لتكبره، يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (بينما رجل يمشي في حُلَّة (ثوب) تعجبه نفسه، مُرَجِّل جُمَّتَه (صفف شعر رأسه ودهنه)، إذ خسف الله به، فهو يتجلجل إلى يوم القيامة) [متفق عليه].  ويقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يُحْشَرُ  المتكبرون يـوم القيامة أمثـال الذَّرِّ (النمل الصغير) في صور الرجال،  يغشاهم الذل من كل مكان، فيساقون إلى سجن في جهنم يسمى بُولُس، تعلوهم نار  الأنيار، يُسقَون عصارة أهل النار طِينَةَ الخبال) [الترمذي]،  ويقول صلى الله عليه وسلم : (حق على الله أن لا يرتفع شيء من الدنيا إلا وضعه) [البخاري].  فليحرص  كل منا أن يكون متواضعًا في معاملته للناس، ولا يتكبر على أحد مهما بلـغ  منـصبه أو مالـه أو جاهه؛ فإن التواضع من أخلاق الكرام، والكبر من أخلاق  اللئام،   يقول الشاعر:  تَوَاضَعْ تَكُنْ كالنَّجْمِ لاح لِنَاظـِـــرِ على صفحـات المــاء وَهْوَ رَفِيــعُ ولا تَكُ كالدُّخَانِ يَعْلُـــو بَنَفْسـِـــهِ على طبقــات الجـوِّ وَهْوَ وَضِيــعُ.*

----------


## mohamed73

*العزة*  *كانت  الحرب تدور بين المسلمين والفرس، فطلب رستم قائد الفرس أن يتشاور في الصلح  مع المسلمين؛ فأرسل سعد بن أبي وقاص -رضي الله عنه- قائد المسلمين الصحابي  الجليل رِبْعِي بْنَ عامر -رضي الله عنه- ليعرض مطالب المسلمين،*  *وعلى  الفور ذهب ربعي بن عامر، ودخل القصر ممتطيا جواده، سائرًا به فوق البساط  الفاخر الموضوع على الأرض، وحينما طلب جنود قائد الفرس من ربعي النزول رفض،* * وقال في عزة: لم آتِكم من تلقاء نفسي، وأنتم الذين دعوتموني، فإن رضيتم بذلك، وإلا رجعتُ.*  *فقبل الفرس وقلوبهم تكاد تتفجر من الغيظ.* *وحينما دخل على قائدهم رستم، عرض عليه الدخول في الإسلام، أو دفع الجزية، أو تكون الحرب بينهما،* *  وقال له في عزة وكرامة: أيها القائد، إن الله ابتعثنا لنخرج العباد من  عبادة العباد إلى عبادة رب العباد، ومن جَوْر الأديان إلى عدل الإسلام، ومن  ضيق الدنيا إلى سَعَة الآخرة.*  **بعث  الخليفة هارون الرشيد إلى الإمام مالك، فلما حضر قال له الخليفة: ينبغي  عليك أن تتردد علينا؛ حتى يسمع أبناؤنا (الأمين والمأمون) منك الموطأ (وهو  الكتاب الذي جمع فيه الإمام مالك أحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم).* *فقال  الإمام مالك: أعزَّ الله أمير المؤمنين، إن هذا العلم من بيتكم، فإن  أعززتموه عز، وإن أذللتموه ذل، والعلم يؤتَى إليه، ولا يأتي إلى أحد.*  *فقال  له الخليفة: صدقتَ، ثم وجَّه حديثه إلى ولديه قائلا: اذهبا إلى المسجد،  حتى تسمعا مع الناس. فقال الإمام مالك: بشرط أن يجلسا حيث ينتهي بهما  المجلس، ولا يتقدما على الناس، فقبل الخليفة ذلك.*  **ما هي العزة؟*  *العزة هي الرفعة والبعد عن مواطن الذل والمهانة.* *  فالله يأمرنا أن نكون أعزاء، لا نذل ولا نخضع لأحد من البشر، والخضوع إنما  يكون لله وحده، فالمسلم يعتز بدينه وربه، ويطلب العزة في رضا الله  -سبحانه-، وقد قيل: من طلب العزة بغير طاعة الله أذله الله.*  *وقال عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه-: كنا أذلاء، فأعزنا الله بالإسلام، فإن ابتغينا العزة في غيره أذلنا الله.*  *قيل: الذلة لرب العباد عزة، والذلة للعباد ذلة.*  *وقيل: من طلب العزة بغير طاعة الله أذله الله.*  *وصدق الشاعر حين شبه التذلل للعباد بالموت، فقال:*  *مـن يَهُنْ يَسْـهُـلِ الهـوان عليـه* *ما لجُـرْحٍ بميـِّـــت إِيـــلامُ*  *وقال آخر:*  *إذا أنت لم تَعْـرِفْ لنـفسك حقها* *هوانًا بها كانت على الناس أهـونــا* *فنفسكَ أكرمها وإن ضاق مسكـن* *عليك بها فاطلب لنفسك مسكـنــا*  *عزة الله:*  *الله -سبحانه- هو العزيز الحكيم، يعطي العزة من يشاء ويمنعها عمن يشاء، {قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخير إنك على كل شيء قدير } [آل عمران: 26].* * وقال تعالى: {ولله العزة ولرسوله وللمؤمنين ولكن المنافقين لا يعلمون} [المنافقون: 8].*  *أنواع العزة:*  *من عزة المسلم ألا يكون مستباحًا لكل طامع،  أو غرضًا لكل صاحب هوى، بل عليه أن يدافع عن نفسه وعِرْضِهِ وماله وأهله،  والمسلم يرفض إذلال نفسه، حتى لو قتل في سبيل عزته وكرامته، ويبدو ذلك  واضحًا في موقف الرجل الذي أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،* * فقال: يا رسول الله، أرأيتَ إن جاء رجل يريد أخذ مالي؟ فقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (فلا تعطِهِ مالك). فقال الرجل: أرأيت إن قاتلني؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (قاتلْه).* *فقال الرجل: أرأيتَ إن قتلني؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (فأنت شهيد).* *فقال الرجل: أرأيت إن قتلتُه؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (هو في النار) [مسلم].*  *فهكذا يعيش المسلم محتفظًا بكرامته؛ لا يضعف، ولا يلين، ولا يتنازل عن شيء من كرامته وعزته من أجل مالٍ قليل، أو عَرَضٍ دنيوي يزول،*  *وكما جاء في الحديث: (من جلس إلى غني فتضعضع (تذلل) له لدنيا تصيبه، ذهب ثلثا دينه، ودخل النار) [الطبراني].*  *ولكي  يحافظ المسلم على عزته، ويجعل دينه عزيزًا ودولته عزيزة، يجب عليه أن  يعمل، ويكد ويتعب؛ حتى تتحقق له القوة، فلا عزة للضعفاء الذين يمدون أيديهم  للناس ويأكلون بلا تعب.*

----------


## mohamed73

*الستر* *
يُحكى أن عقبة بن عامر -رضي الله عنه- كان له كاتب، وكان جيران هذا الكاتب يشربون الخمر؛
 فقال يومًا لعقبة: إنَّ لنا جيرانًا يشربون الخمر، وسأبلغ الشرطة ليأخذوهم، فقال له عقبة: لا تفعل وعِظْهُمْ. 
فقال الكاتب: إني نهيتهم فلم ينتهوا، وأنا داعٍ لهم الشرطة ليأخذوهم، فهذا أفضل عقاب لهم.
 فقال له عقبة: ويحك. لا تفعل؛ فإني سمعتُ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: (من رأى عورة فسترها كان كمن أحيا موءودة) [أبو داود]. 
*يحكى أن عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- جلس بين مجموعة من أصحابه، وفيهم  جرير بن عبد الله -رضي الله عنه- وبينما هم جالسون أخرج أحد الحاضرين  ريحًا، وأراد عمر أن يأمر صاحب ذلك الريح أن يقوم فيتوضأ، فقال جرير لعمر:  يا أمير المؤمنين، أو يتوضأ القوم جميعًا. 
فسُرَّ عمر بن الخطاب من رأيه وقال له: رحمك الله. نِعْمَ السيد كنت في الجاهلية، ونعم السيد أنت في الإسلام.  *ما هو الستر؟ 
الستر هو إخفاء ما يظهر من زلات الناس وعيوبهم.  ستر الله لعباده: 
الله -سبحانه- سِتِّير يحب الستر، ويستر عباده في الدنيا والآخرة. 
 قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يدنو أحدكم  من ربه، فيقول: أعملتَ كذا وكذا؟ فيقول: نعم. ويقول: عملت كذا وكذا؟ فيقول:  نعم. فيقرره، ثم يقول: إني سترتُ عليك في الدنيا، وأنا أغفرها لك اليوم) [البخاري]. 
وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إنَّ الله -عز وجل- حَيِي ستِّير، يحب الحياء والستر) [أبوداود والنسائي وأحمد].  أنواع الستر: 
الستر له أنواع كثيرة، منها:  ستر العورات: المسلم يستر عورته، ولا يكشفها لأحد لا يحل له أن يراها. 
قال الله -تعالى: {والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون . إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم فإنهم غير ملومين} [المؤمنون: 5-6]. 
وقد سئل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: يا رسول الله، عوراتنا ما نأتي وما نذر؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (احفظ عورتك إلا من زوجك أو ما ملكت يمينك).
فقال السائل: يا نبي الله، إذا كان القوم بعضهم في بعض؟
فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن استطعتَ أن لا يراها أحد، فلا يرينَّها). قال السائل: إذا كان أحدنا خاليًا؟
فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (فالله أحق أن يستحيا منه من الناس) [أبوداود والترمذي وابن ماجه]. 
وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا ينظر الرجل إلى عورة الرجل، ولا المرأة إلى عورة المرأة) [مسلم]. 
أما ما تفعله كثير من النساء اليوم من كشفٍ لعوراتهن، وعدم إخفاء زينتهن،  وخروج بلا أدب ولا حشمة، بكل سفور وتبرج، فإنما ذلك إثم كبير، وذنب عظيم،  والمسلمة الملتزمة أبعد ما تكون عن ذلك؛ لأنها تصون جسدها وتلتزم بحجابها.  الستر عند الاغتسال: يجب على المسلم إذا  أراد أن يغتسل أو يستحم أن يستتر؛ حتى لا يطَّلع على عورته أحد لا يحق له  الاطلاع عليها، ولقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أراد أن يغتسل استتر  عن الناس، ثم اغتسل. 
وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الله -عز وجل- حيي ستير يحب الحياء والستر، فإذا اغتسل أحدكم فليستتر) [أبوداود والنسائي وأحمد].  الستر عند قضاء الحاجة: إذا أراد المسلم  أن يقضي حاجته من بول أو غائط (براز)، فعليه أن يقضيها في مكان لا يراه فيه  أحد من البشر؛ حتى لا يكون عرضة لأنظار الناس.
وليس من الأدب ما يفعله بعض الصبية من التبول في الطريق،
 فقد مر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالقبور فسمع صوت اثنين يعذبان في قبريهما، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إنهما ليعذبان، وما يعذبان في كبير؛ أما أحدهما فكان لا يستتر من البول، وأما الآخر فكان يمشي بالنميمة) [متفق عليه].  ستر أسرار الزوجية: المسلم يستر ما يدور  بينه وبين أهله، فلا يتحدث بما يحدث بينه وبين زوجته من أمور خاصة، أمرنا  الدين الحنيف بكتمانها، وعدَّها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أمانة لا يجوز  للمرء أن يخونها بكشفها، وإنما عليه أن يسترها. 
قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن من أشر الناس عند الله منزلة يوم القيامة الرجل يُفْضِي إلى امرأته، وتُفْضِي إليه ثم يَنْشُرُ سرها) [مسلم وأبوداود].  ستر الصدقة: المسلم لا يبتغي بصدقته إلا وجه الله -سبحانه-، لذا فهو يسترها ويخفيها حتى لا يراها أحد سوى الله -عز وجل-، 
 وقد قال الله -تعالى-: {الذين ينفقون أموالهم بالليل والنهار سرًّا وعلانية فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون} [البقرة: 274]. 
كما أخبرنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن أَحَدَ السبعة الذين يظلُّهم الله  في ظله يوم القيامة رجُلٌ تصدق بصدقة فأخفاها حتى لا تعلم شماله ما تنفق  يمينه. 
 وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (صدقة السر تطفئ غضب الرب) [الطبراني].  ستر الرؤيا السيئة: إذا رأى المؤمن في  نومه رؤيا حسنة فليستبشر بها، وليعلم أنها من الله، وليذكرها لمن أحب من  إخوانه الصالحين، أما إذا رأى رؤيا سيئة يكرهها فليتفل عن يساره ثلاث مرات،  ويتعوذ بالله من شر هذه الرؤيا، ولا يذكرها لأحد، وليعلم أنها من الشيطان،  ولا تضره. 
قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (الرؤيا  الصالحة من الله، والحلم من الشيطان؛ فإذا رأى أحدكم شيئًا يكرهه فلينفث عن  يساره ثلاث مرات إذا استيقظ، وليتعوذ بالله من شرها فإنها لن تضره إن شاء  الله) [متفق عليه].  ستر وساوس الشيطان: إذا تحدث المؤمن في  نفسه بشَرٍّ، أو نوى أن يقوم بمعصية، لكنه عاد إلى رشده؛ فإن عليه ألا يذكر  ما جال بخاطره وما حدثتْه به نفسه من الشر.
 قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الله -عز وجل- تجاوز لأمتي عما حدثتْ به أنفسها ما لم تعمل أو تتكلم به) [متفق عليه].  شروط الستر: 
إذا أراد المسلم أن يستر أخاه، فإن هناك شروطًا لابد أن يراعيها عند ستره؛ حتى يحقق الستر الغرض المقصود منه، وأهم هذه الشروط:  * أن يكون الستر في موعده المحدد له؛ فيستر المسلم أخاه عند فعله للمعصية وبعدها، بألا يتحدث للناس بأن فلانًا يرتكب المعاصي.  * أن تكون المعصية التي فعلها المسلم لا تتعلق بغيره ولا تضر أحدًا سواه، أما إذا وصل الضرر إلى الناس فهنا يجب التنبيه على تلك المعصية لإزالة ما يحدث من ضرر.  * أن يكون الستر وسيلة لإصلاح حال المستور بأن  يرجع عن معصيته ويتوب إلى الله -تعالى-، أما إذا كان المستور ممن يُصِرُّ  على الوقوع في المعصية، وممن يفسد في الأرض، فهنا يجب عدم ستره حتى لا  يترتب على الستر ضرر يجعل العاصي يتمادى في المعصية.  * ألا يكون الستر وسيلة لإذلال المستور واستغلاله وتعييره بذنوبه.  * ألا يمنع الستر من أداء الشهادة إذا طلبت، {ولا تكتموا الشهادة ومن يكتمها فإنه آثم قلبه} [البقرة: 283].  * الستر مرهون برد المظالم، فإذا لم ترد فالساتر شريك للمستور عليه في ضياع حق الغير.  فضل الستر: 
حثَّ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على ستر العورات؛
 فقال: (لا يستر عبدٌ عبدًا في الدنيا إلا ستره الله يوم القيامة) [مسلم].
 وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من ستر عورة أخيه المسلم ستر الله عورته يوم القيامة) [ابن ماجه]. 
فهكذا يكون الستر في الآخرة نتيجة لما يقوم به المسلم من ستر لأخيه في الدنيا، والثواب يكون في الدنيا أيضًا، 
فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ومن ستر مسلمًا ستره الله في الدنيا والآخرة) [الترمذي]. 
والستر ثوابه الجنة؛ فقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا يرى مؤمن من أخيه عورة فيسترها عليه، إلا أدخله الله بها الجنة) [الطبراني].  المجاهَرة بالمعاصي: 
المسلم إذا فعل ذنبًا فإنه يبادر بالتوبة والاستغفار والندم على فعله؛ حتى  يعافيه الله ويتوب عليه، أما الذين لا يندمون على ذنوبهم بل إنهم يتباهون  بالمعصية، فإن هؤلاء لا يعافيهم الله، وقد سماهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  المجاهرين،  
فقال: (كل أمتي معافًى إلا المجاهرين، وإن من  المجاهرة، أن يعمل الرجل بالليل عملا ثم يصبح وقد ستره ربه، فيقول: يا  فلان، قد عملتُ البارحة كذا وكذا. وقد بات يستره ربه، ويصبح يكشف ستر الله  عنه) [البخاري]. 
والذين لا يسترون الناس ويشيعون بينهم الفاحشة، فإن لهم العذاب الأليم من الله تعالى  
حيث يقول: {إن الذين يحبون أن تشيع الفاحشة في الذين آمنوا لهم عذاب أليم في الدنيا والآخرة والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون} [النور: 19]. 
وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ومن كشف عورة أخيه المسلم كشف الله عورته حتى يفضحه بها في بيته) [ابن ماجه]. 
فالمسلم دائمًا يتصف بالستر للآخرين اقتداء بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي يقول: (المسلم  أخو المسلم لا يظلمه ولا يُسْلِمُه، ومن كان في حاجة أخيه كان الله في  حاجته، ومن فرَّج عن مسلم كربة فرج الله عنه كربة من كربات يوم القيامة،  ومن ستـر مسلمًا ستره الله يـوم القيامة)
 [البخاري].*

----------


## mohamed73

*الكتمان* *  كان  أنس بن مالك -رضي الله عنه- يخدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وفي يوم  من الأيام كان يلعب مع الغلمان بالمدينة، فأتى إليهم النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم وألقى عليهم السلام، وكلف أنسًا بمهمة ما.  وبعد  أن نفذ أنس تلك المهمة عاد إلى أمه، فسألته عن سبب تأخره، فقال لها: بعثني  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لحاجة، فسألته: ما حاجته؟ فلم يخبرها أنس  وقال: إنها سِرٌّ.  فسعدت به أمه وأُعجبتْ بكتمانه للسر، وقالت له: لا تخبرنَّ بسر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحدًا. [مسلم].  *عندما تُوفي زوج السيدة حفصة بنت عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنهما-، عرض عمر على عثمان بن عفان أن يتزوجها،  فقال له عثمان: سأنظر في أمري،  وبعد أيام لقى عثمانُ عمرَ، فقال له: بدا لي ألا أتزوج الآن.  ثم عرض عمر على الصديق أبي بكر أن يتزوج ابنته حفصة، فلم يرد عليه أبو بكر بالقبول أو بالرفض، فغضب عمر منه. وبعد  ليالٍ، خطبها الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فزوَّجها له عمر، فلقيه أبو بكر  فقال له: لعلك وَجَدْتَ علي (غضبتَ مني) حين عرضتَ علي حفصة فلم أَرْجِعْ  إليك شيئًا؟ فقال له عمر: نعم. فقال  أبو بكر: فإنه لم يمنعني أن أرجع إليك شيئًا حين عرضتَها على إلا أني  سمعتُ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يذكرها (أراد الزواج منها)، ولم أكن  لأفشي سر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولو تركها لنكحتُها  (تزوجتُها)._[البخاري].  *ما هو الكتمان؟  الكتمان هو حفظ الأسرار، وإخفاء ما لا يجب أن يعرفه الناس من الأمور الخاصة.  أنواع الكتمان:  هناك أمور كثيرة يجب على المسلم أن يلتزم فيها بخلق الكتمان، ولا يظهرها لأحد من الناس، ومن هذه الأمور:  كتمان السر:  المسلم يحتفظ بالسر سواء أكان هذا السر خاصًّا به أم أنه يتصل بشخص آخر  ائتمنه عليه، فإذا حفظ المسلم السر فإن نفسه تكون مطمئنة لا يخاف من شيء،  أما إذا أعلن سره للآخرين فإن ذلك يكون سببًا في تعرضه للمضار والأخطار.  واحتفاظ  المسلم بالسر دليل على أمانته، مما يجعل الناس يثقون به ويسعون إلى  صداقته، أما إذا كان من الذين يفشون الأسرار، فإن الناس سيكرهونه ولن يثقوا  به،  وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا حدَّث الرجلُ الحديثَ ثم التفت فهي أمانة) [الترمذي].  وكان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أراد غزوة فإنه لا يخبر أحدًا بوقتها ولا بمكانها حتى يجهز الجيش ويستعد للقتال. ومما قاله الحكماء في كتم السر وعدم إفشائه: من أفشى سره أفسد أمره، ومن كتم سره ملك أمره.  وقيل: أضعف الناس من ضعف عن كتمان سره. وقال عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه-: من كتم سره كان الخيار بيده. وقال: ما أفشيتُ سري إلى أحد قط فلمتُه؛ إذ كان صدري به أَضْيَق. وقال علي -رضي الله عنه-: سرك أسيرك فإذا تكلمتَ به صرتَ أسيره.  وقال الشاعر:  إذا المـرء أَفْـشَي سِـرَّهُ بلسانــه ولام عليه غيرَهُ فَهـو أحـمـــقُ إذا ضاق صدر المرء عن سر نفـسـه فصـدر الذي يُسْتَوْدَعُ السِّرَّ أَضْيَـقُ  كتمان الحاجات: إذا أراد المسلم أن يقوم بعمل ويؤديه على خير وجه، فعليه أن يكتمه حتى ينفذه أو ينهيه، ولا يُحدِّث كل من يقابله بما يريد فعله.  وقد أوصي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالكتمان في قضاء الحوائج،  فقال: (استعينوا على إنجاح الحوائج بالكتمان، فإن كل ذي نعمة محسود) [الطبراني والبيهقي].  كتمان أسرار البيت: ما يحدث في البيوت إنما هو أسرار يجب على الإنسان أن يكتمها ولا يفشيها للآخرين؛  فلا يتحدث مع الناس بما يحدث في بيته، وعليه أن يلتزم بالكتمان في علاقته مع زوجته، فلا يفشي ما يحدث بينهما؛ لأنه أمانة.  قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن من أَشَرِّ الناس عند الله منزلة يوم القيامة، الرجل يُفْضِي إلى المرأة وتفضي إليه ثم ينشر سرها) [مسلم].  كتمان عورات المسلمين: المسلم لا يتحدث عن الآخرين بما يؤذيهم، بل إنه يستر عوراتهم، ويغض بصره عن محارمهم،  وقد توعد الـله -سبحانـه- من يقومون بهتـك أستار المسلمين بالعذاب الأليم،  فقال: {إن الذين يحبون أن تشيع الفاحشة في الذين آمنوا لهم عذاب أليم في الدنيا والآخرة والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون} [النور: 19].  المسلم  إذا بدرت منه معصية أو فعل ذنبًا فإنه يكتم على نفسه، ولا يتحدث بذنوبه  أمام الناس، ويسارع بالتوبة إلى الله، والاستغفار عما فعل من الذنوب، أما  هؤلاء الذين يتفاخرون أمام الناس بأنهم يرتكبون الذنوب ويفعلون المعاصي فقد  سماهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مجاهرين، لا ينالون عفو الله -عز وجل-،   يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (كل  أمتي معافًى إلا المجاهرين، وإن من المجاهرة أن يعمل الرجل بالليل عملا،  ثم يصبح وقد ستره الله، فيقول: يا فلان عملتُ البارحة كذا وكذا، وقد بات  يستره ربه، ويصبح يكشف ستر الله عليه). [متفق عليه].  الكتمان المحرم:  إذا  كان الكتمان أمرًا مطلوبًا، وحث عليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإن هناك  أمورًا لا يجوز للمسلم أن يكتم ما عنده فيها، بل عليه أن يُحَدِّث بكل ما  يعرفه وإلا أثم وارتكب وزرًا، ومن هذه الأمور:  الشـهادة: فلا يجوز للمسلم أن يكتم الشهادة، بل عليه أن يؤديها كما رأى، وقد أمر الله -تعالى- بعدم كتمان الشهادة،  فقال: {ولا تكتموا الشهادة ومن يكتمها فإنه آثم قلبه} [البقرة: 283]. وقال الله تعالى: {ومن أظلم ممن كتم شهادة عنده من الله وما الله بغافل عما تعملون} [البقرة: 140].  البيع والشراء: على البائع المسلم أن يبين ما في سلعته، وأن يصدق في بيعه، حتى يبارك الله -عز وجل- له في تجارته.  يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (الْبَيِّعان بالخيار ما لم يتفرقا، فإن صدقا وبيَّنا بُورِكَ لهما في بيعهما، وإن كتما وكذبا مُحِقت بركة بيعهما) [البخاري].  العلم: لا يجوز للمسلم أن يكتم العلم؛ لأن كتمانه ذنب عظيم يُعاقب عليه أشد العقاب، وكتمان العلم يؤدي إلى لعنة الله على من يكتمه. قال تعالى: {إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزل الله من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنهم اللاعنون} [البقرة: 159].  وقال تعالى: {ولا تلبسوا الحق بالباطل وتكتموا الحق وأنتم تعلمون}. [البقرة: 42].  ويأتي كاتم العلم يوم القيامة وعلى فمه لجام من النار؛ لأنه كتم العلم وبخل به على الناس،  يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من سئل عن علم فكتمه، ألجمه الله بلجام من نار يوم القيامة) [أبو داود والترمذي وابن ماجه].  فعلى المسلم ألا يكون كاتمًا للعلم أو شهادة الحق.*

----------


## mohamed73

*الشجاعة* *  في  إحدى الليالي سمع أهل المدينة صوتًا عاليًا، ألقى الخوف في قلوبهم، فانطلق  الناس ناحيته، فقابلهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الطريق عائدًا،  وكان قد سبقهم إلى مصدر هذا الصوت،  فقال لهم: (لم تُرَاعوا..لم تراعوا (أي لا تفزعوا)) [متفق عليه].  *يروى  أن أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- وزَّع على الناس أثوابًا،  وكان الثوب يكفي الرجل حتى ساقيه، ولا يغطِّي سائر رجليه، وأخذ عمر ثوبًا  مثل عامة الناس، وصعد المنبر فرآه الناس في ثوب طويل، ولما افتتح خطبته  قال: أيها الناس، اسمعوا وأطيعوا،  فقام أحد الحاضرين، وقال: لا سمع ولا طاعة.  فسأله عمر: ولماذا؟ فأجاب الرجل: لأنك أعطيتنا تلك الثياب القصيرة، واستأثرت لنفسك بهذا الثوب الطويل،   فأمر عمر بن الخطاب ابنه عبد الله أن يرُدَّ على هذا الرجل ويبين له  الحقيقة، فقام عبد الله بن عمر -رضي الله عنه- ليعلن أنه قد تنازل عن ثوبه  لأبيه حتى يكمل به جلبابه،  فقال الرجل: الآن قل، نسمع ونطع.  *ما هي الشجاعة؟  هي جرأة القلب وقوة النفس عند مواجهة الأمور الصعبة.  شجاعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:  كان الصحابة -رضي الله عنهم- إذا اشتدت الحرب يحتمون خلف ظهر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويجعلونه في المقدمة،  وفي  هذا يقول علي -رضي الله عنه: كنا إذا اشتدت البأساء (الحرب) احتمينا برسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فما يكون أحد منا أقرب إلى العدو منه.  ويقول البراء -رضي الله عنه-: ولقد كنا إذا حمي البأس نتقي بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإن الشجاع الذي يحاذَي به.  وفي  غزوة حنين حين اضطرب المسلمون، وفرَّ عدد كبير منهم، وقتل وأصيب آخرون، ظل  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثابتًا في مكانه لا يتزحزح، يضرب بسيفه يمينًا  ويسارًا،  مناديا بأعلى صوته: (أنا النبي لا كذب، أنا ابن عبد المطلب)،   وما إن سمع المسلمون هذا النداء حتى عادت إلى قلوبهم الشجاعة، والتفوا مرة  أخرى حول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يقاتلون، حتى تحقق لهم النصر.   وهكذا كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أشجع الناس، فتعلم الصحابة الشجاعة منه، وكانوا قادة أَكْفَاء وقدوة في التضحية والفداء.  شجاعة الصحابة:  ضرب الصحابة أروع الأمثلة في الشجاعة، ومن هؤلاء الصحابة:  عمرو بن الجموح: منعه أبناؤه من الاشتراك في ميدان القتال؛ لأنه لا يستطيع السير على ساقه العرجاء،  فقال لهم: والله، إني أريد أن أطأ بعرجتي هذه الجنة.  واستأذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في القتال فأذن له وذهب إلى ميدان المعركة فقاتل بشجاعة؛ حتى نال الشهادة في سبيل الله.  علي بن أبي طالب:  تربى على الشجاعة والإقدام منذ صغره، وضرب لنا وهو صغير مثلا رائعًا في  الشجاعة عندما نام في فراش الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أثناء الهجرة؛ فعرَّض  نفسه للموت بسيوف المشركين، ليُسَهِّل مهمة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  في هجرته إلى المدينة سالـمًا.  عبد الله بن رواحة: صحابي جليل جاهد في سبيل الله، واستشهد في معركة مؤتة، وقبل أن ينال الشهادة أخذ يخاطب نفسه ويحثها على القتال، فيقول:  أقسمتُ يا نَـفْسُ لتَنْـزِلِـنَّــهْ ما لـي أراك تكرهيـن الجنَّــةْ يا نفـسُ إلا تُقْتَلـِـي تمـوتـي هـذا حِمامُ الموت قد صَلِيــتِ وما تمنيـتِ فـقـد أُعْطِيــتِ إن تفعلي فِعْلَهُمَـا هُـدِيـــتِ  وكان عبد الله يتمنى الشهادة، ويريد أن يلحق بصاحبيه زيد بن حارثة وجعفر  بن أبي طالب -شهداء مؤتة-، وبالفعل خاض المعركة، وأبلى في تلك الغزوة  بلاءً حسنًا حتى فاز بالشهادة في سبيل الله، ولحق بصاحبيه في الجنة.  خالد بن الوليد: أطلق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على خالد بن الوليد سيف الله المسلول لشجاعته واستبساله في الحروب،  وعند موته كان حزينًا لأنه لم يمت شهيدًا في ميدان القتال،   وقال: ما في جسدي شبر إلا وفيه ضربة بسيف أو طعنة برمح أو رمية بسهم، وها  أنذا أموت على فراشي حَتْفَ أنفي كما يموت البعير، فلا نامت أعين الجبناء.  أبو ذر الغفاري: عرف بشجاعته في الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر؛ حيث كان يدافع عن الفقراء،  ويطلب  من الأغنياء أن يتصدقوا ويخرجوا زكاة أموالهم التي هي حق الفقراء، وكان  يقول: بَشِّر الكانزين الذين يكنزون الذهب والفضة بمكاوٍ من نار تُكْوَى  بها جباههم وجنوبهم يوم القيامة.  نساء الصحابة: اتصفت نساء الصحابة -رضي الله عنهن- بالشجاعة والإقدام، فكن يشتركن مع المسلمين في المعارك،  ويقمن بإعداد الطعام للمقاتلين، وتجهيز الماء لسقي الجنود، ومداواة الجرحى والمرضى،  حتى اشتهر من هؤلاء النساء  السيدة أم عمارة نسيبة بنت كعب،  والسيدة أم عطية الأنصارية،  والسيدة أم سليم،  والسيدة ليلي الغفارية،  وغيرهن -رضي الله عنهن-.  وذات  مرة قابلت الصحابية الجليلة خَوْلَة بنت ثعلـبـة -رضـي الله عنها- أمير  المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- وظلت تنصحه، وتعظه، وهو واقف لا  يتحرك من أمامها، وينصت لكلامها حتى انتهت من نصيحتها.  أطفال الصحابة: أظهر كثير من الأطفال حزنهم لعدم اشتراكهم في المعارك مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فيحكى أن عمير بن أبي وقاص -وكان صغيرًا- اختبأ في صفوف الجيش حتى لا يراه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فيرده لصغر سنه،  وحينما طلب منه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يرجع بكى؛ فسمح له الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بمصاحبة الجيش.  أنواع الشجاعة:  الشجاعة لها أنواع كثيرة، منها:  الشجاعة في الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر:  كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يغضب إلا إذا انْتُهِكَتْ حرمة من  حرمات الله، أو ارتكب أحد الناس منكرًا بأن فعل معصية، فيأمره الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم بالخير، وينهاه عن المنكر والمعصية، وقد تعلم صحابة النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك منه.  وقد أمر الله -سبحانه- بهذا النوع من الشجاعة، إذ وجهنا سبحانه إليها في الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر،  فقال: {الذين إن مكناهم في الأرض أقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة وأمروا بالمعروف ونهوا عن المنكر ولله عاقبة الأمور} [الحج: 41]،  وقال كذلك: {وما كان المؤمنون لينفروا كافة فلولا نفر من كل فرقة منهم طائفة ليتفقهوا في الدين ولينذروا قومهم إذا رجعوا إليهم لعلهم يحذرون} [التوبة: 122]. وقال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (قل الحق، ولو كان مرًّا) [أحمد].  وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من رأى منكم منكرًا فليغيره بيده، فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه، فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه، وذلك أضعف الإيمان) [مسلم].  وقد بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن الرجل الذي يعظ ولي الأمر وينصحه في لين ورفق له أجر عظيم وجزاء وفير من رب العالمين،  يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (سيد الشهداء حمزة بن عبد المطلب، ورجل قام إلى إمام جائر، فأمره ونهاه فقتله) [الحاكم].  الشجاعة في طلب العلم: المسلم يسعى دائمًا إلى طلب العلم، ويسأل ويستفسر عما لا يعرفه؛ لأن طلب العلم فريضة على كل مسلم ومسلمة،  وكان  صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يسألونه، ويستفسرون منه عما لا  يعرفونه دون خجل؛ وكان الرجل منهم والمرأة -رضي الله عنهم- في ذلك الأمر  سواء.  الشجاعة في الاعتراف بالخطأ: المسلم دائمًا يميل إلى الحق والصواب، وإذا أخطأ يسارع بالاعتراف بخطئه والندم عليه والتوبة إلى الله منه.   ومن ذلك موقف سيدنا آدم -عليه السلام- حينما أكل من الشجرة المحرَّمة وعصى  ربه، فسارع بالاعتراف بخطئه واستغفر ربه حتى تاب الله عليه.  كذلك  نبي الله يونس -عليه السلام- حينما التقمه الحوت، لجأ إلى ربه ذاكرًا  مستغفرًا، حتى نجَّاه الله مما هو فيه، وكان يدعو ربه، ويقول: لا إله إلا  أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين.  وهكذا المسلم دائمًا يرجع ويعود إلى الحق، فإذا صدر منه ذنب أو خطأ فإنه يتوب ويعتذر ويعترف بخطئه.  الشجاعة في القتال: أمر الله المسلمين أن يستعدوا لمواجهة أعدائه،  فقال تعالى: {وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم وآخرين من دونهم لا تعلمونهم الله يعلمهم} [الأنفال: 60].  وأمر الله المسلمين أن يقاتلوا المشركين بقوة وثبات وهم يد واحدة،  فقال الله تعالى: {إن الله يحب الذين يقاتلون في سبيله صفًا كأنهم بنيان مرصوص} [الصف: 4]. وقال الله تعالى: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا لقيتم فئة فاثبتوا واذكروا الله كثيرًا لعلكم تفلحون} [الأنفال: 45]. وقال الله تعالى: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا لقيتم الذين كفروا زحفًا فلا تولوهم الأدبار} [الأنفال: 15].  والمسلم لا يخشى الموت في سبيل الله، فهي منزلة عظيمة عند الله -سبحانه-.  يقول الشاعر:  وإذا لـم يَكُـنْ للمــوتِ بُــدٌّ فَمِنَ الْعَجْزِ أنْ تموتَ جَبـَـانَــا  وحث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على القوة،  فقال: (المؤمن  القوي خير وأحب إلى الله من المؤمن الضعيف، وفي كلٍّ خير. احرص على ما  ينفعك، واستعن بالله ولا تَعْجَزْ، وإن أصابك شيء فلا تقل: لو أني فعلتُ  كذا كان كذا وكذا، ولكن قل: قدَّر الله وما شاء فعل، فإن لو تفتح عمل  الشيطان) [مسلم].   فعلى المسلم أن يجعل الشجاعة صفة لازمة له على الدوام.*    نَحنُ أسيادٌ لا عبيد وكُلُ يَومٍ يَولد مِنا شَهيد

----------


## mohamed73

*العفو*  *طلب أحد الصالحين من خادم له أن يحضر له الماء ليتوضأ، فجاء الخادم بماء، وكان الماء ساخنًا جدًّا، فوقع من يد الخادم على الرجل،* * فقال له الرجل وهو غاضب: أحرقْتَني، وأراد أن يعاقبه،* * فقال الخادم: يا مُعَلِّم الخير ومؤدب الناس، ارجع إلى ما قال الله -تعالى-. قال الرجل الصالح: وماذا قال تعالى؟!* *قال الخادم: لقد قال تعالى: {والكاظمين الغيظ}.* *قال الرجل: كظمتُ غيظي.* *قال الخادم: {والعافين عن الناس}.* *قال الرجل: عفوتُ عنك.* *قال الخادم: {والله يحب المحسنين}.* * قال الرجل: أنت حُرٌّ لوجه الله.*  **حكى  لنا القرآن الكريم مثالا رائعًا في قصة نبي الله يوسف -عليه السلام- مع  إخوته، بعد أن حسدوه لمحبة أبيه له، فألقوه في البئر ليتخلصوا منه، وتمرُّ  الأيام ويهب الله ليوسف -عليه السلام- الملك والحكم، ويصبح له القوة  والسلطان بعد أن صار وزيرًا لملك مصر.*  *وجاء  إليه أخوته ودخلوا عليه يطلبون منه الحبوب والطعام لقومهم، ولم يعرفوه في  بداية الأمر، ولكن يوسف عرفهم ولم يكشف لهم عن نفسه، وترددوا عليه أكثر من  مرة، وفي النهاية عرَّفهم يوسف بنفسه، فتذكروا ما كان منهم نحوه، فخافوا أن  يبطش بهم، وينتقم منهم؛ لما صنعوا به وهو صغير، لكنه قابلهم بالعفو الحسن  والصفح الجميل،* * وقال لهم: {لا تثريب عليكم اليوم يغفر الله لكم وهو أرحم الراحمين}.*  **كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نائمًا في ظل شجرة، فإذا برجل من الكفار يهجم عليه، وهو ماسك بسيفه ويوقظه،* * ويقول: يا محمد، من يمنعك مني.* * فيقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بكل ثبات وهدوء: (الله).* *فاضطرب الرجل وارتجف، وسقط السيف من يده، فأمسك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم السيف،*  *وقال للرجل: (ومن يمنعك مني؟).* *فقال الرجل: كن خير آخذ.* * فعفا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عنه. [متفق عليه].*  **وضعت امرأة يهودية السم في شاة مشوية، وجاءت بها إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقدمتها له هو وأصحابه على سبيل الهدية،* * وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يرد الهدية، لكن الله -سبحانه- عصم نبيه وحماه، فأخبره بالحقيقة.* *فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بإحضار هذه اليهودية، وسألها: (لم فعلتِ ذلك؟* *فقالت: أردتُ قتلك. فقال لها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما كان الله ليسلطكِ علي).* *وأراد الصحابة أن يقتلوها، وقالوا: أفلا نقتلها؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا)، وعفا عنها. [متفق عليه].*  **ذات  يوم، أراد مَعْنُ بن زائــدة أن يقتل مجموعة من الأسـرى كانوا عنده؛ فقال  له أحدهم: نحن أسراك، وبنا جوع وعطش، فلا تجمع علينا الجوع والعطش والقتل.* * فقال معن: أطعمـوهم واسقوهم.*  *فلما أكلوا وشربوا، قـال أحدهم: لقد أكلنا وشربنا، فأصبحنا مثل ضيوفك، فماذا تفعل بضيوفك؟!* *فقـال لهم: قد عفوتُ عنكم.*  **ما هو العفو؟*  *العفو هو التجاوز عن الذنب والخطأ، وترك العقاب عليه.*  *عفو الله -عز وجل-:*  *الله -سبحانه- يعفو عن ذنوب التائبين، ويغفر لهم، وكان من دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (اللهم إنك عفو كريم تحب العفو فاعفُ عني) [الترمذي].*  *عفو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:*  *تحكي  السيدة عائشة -رضي الله عنها- عن خلق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فتقول: ما ضرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئًا قط بيده ولا امرأة، ولا  خادمًا، إلا أن يجاهد في سبيل الله. [مسلم].*  *وعن  عبد الله بن مسعود -رضي الله عنه- قال: كأني أنظر إلى رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم يحكي نبيًّا من الأنبياء -صلوات الله وتسليماته عليهم- ضربه  قومه، فأَدْمَوْه وهو يمسح الدم عن وجهه، ويقول: (رب اغفر لقومي؛ فإنهم لا يعلمون) [متفق عليه].*  *وقد قيل للنبي: ( ادْعُ على المشركين، فقال: (إني لم أُبْعَثْ لَعَّانًا، وإنما بعثتُ رحمة) [مسلم].*  *ويتجلى  عفو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حينما ذهب إلى الطائف ليدعو أهلها إلى  الإسلام، ولكن أهلها رفضوا دعوته، وسلَّطوا عليه صبيانهم وعبيدهم وسفهاءهم  يؤذونه صلى الله عليه وسلم هو ورفيقه زيد بن حارثة، ويقذفونهما بالحجارة  حتى سال الدم من قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم.* *فنزل  جبريل -عليه السلام- ومعه ملك الجبال، واستأذن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  في هدم الجبال على هؤلاء المشركين، لكن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عفا عنهم،  وقال لملك الجبال: (لا بل أرجو أن يُخْرِجُ الله من أصلابهم من يعبد الله وحده، ولا يشرك به شيئًا) [متفق عليه].*  *وعندما  دخل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة منتصرًا، جلس صلى الله عليه وسلم في  المسجد، والمشركون ينظرون إليه، وقلوبهم مرتجفة خشية أن ينتقم منهم، أو  يأخذ بالثأر قصاصًا عما صنعوا به وبأصحابه.* * فقال لهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يا معشر قريش، ما تظنون أني فاعل بكم؟).* *قالوا: خيرًا، أخ كريم، وابن أخ كريم..* * قال: (اذهبوا فأنتم الطلقاء)* *[سيرة ابن هشام].*  *فضل العفو:*  *قال تعالى: {وإن تعفوا وتصفحوا وتغفروا فإن الله غفور رحيم} [التغابن: 14].* *وقال تعالى: {وليعفوا وليصفحوا ألا تحبون أن يغفر الله لكم والله غفور رحيم} [النور: 22].* *ويقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من كظم غيظًا وهو قادر على أن يُنْفِذَهُ دعاه الله -عز وجل- على رُءُوس الخلائق حتى يخيِّره الله من الحور ما شاء).* *[أبو داود والترمذي وابن ماجه].*  *وليعلم المسلم أنه بعفوه سوف يكتسب العزة من الله، وسوف يحترمه الجميع، ويعود إليه المسيء معتذرًا.*  *يقول تعالى: {ادفع بالتي هي أحسن فإذا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة كأنه ولي حميم} [فصلت: 34].* * ويقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما نَقصت صدقة من مال، وما زاد الله عبدًا بعفو إلا عزَّا، وما تواضع أحد لله إلا رفعه الله) [مسلم].*

----------


## mohamed73

*العمل* *  يروى أن رجلا جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يسأله ويطلب منه مالا،  فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أما في بيتك شيء؟).  فقال الرجل: بلى، حلس (كساء) نلبس بعضه ونبسط بعضه، وقدح نشرب فيه الماء. فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ائتني بهما)،  فجاء بهما الرجل،  فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (مَنْ يشتري هذين؟).  فقال رجل: أنا آخذهما بدرهم.  فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (مَنْ يزيد على درهم؟)-مرتين أو ثلاثًا-. فقال رجل: أنا آخذهما بدرهمين،  فأعطاهما إياه، وأخذ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الدرهمين، فأعطاهما الرجل الفقير، وقال له: (اشترِ بأحدهما طعامًا فانبذه إلى أهلك، واشترِ بالآخر قدومًا (فأسًا) فأتني به). فاشتري الرجل قدومًا وجاء به إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فوضع له الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يدًا  وقال له: (اذهب فاحتطب وبع ولا أَرَينَّك (لا أشاهدنَّك) خمسة عشر يومًا). فذهب الرجل يجمع الحطب ويبيعه، ثم رجع بعد أن كسب عشرة دراهم، واشترى ثوبًا وطعامًا،  فقال له الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (هذا خير لك من أن تجيء المسألة نُكْتَةً (علامة) في وجهك يوم القيامة، إن المسألة لا تصلح إلا لثلاثة: لذي فقر مُدْقِع (شديد)، أو لذي غُرْم مفظع (كبير)، أو لذي دم موجع (عليه دية)) [أبو داود].  *ما هو العمل؟  للعمل معانٍ كثيرة واسعة، فهو يطلق على ما يشمل عمل الدنيا والآخرة.  عمل الآخرة: ويشمل طاعة الله وعبادته والتقرب إليه،  والله -تعالى- يقول: {فاستجاب لهم ربهم أني لا أضيع عمل عامل منكم من ذكر أو أنثى بعضكم من بعض} [آل عمران: 195].  وسُئِل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أي الأعمال أفضل؟  قال: (إيمان بالله ورسوله)، قيل: ثم ماذا؟ قال: (جهاد في سبيل الله)، قيل: ثم ماذا؟ قال: (حج مبرور) [البخاري].  عمل الدنيا:  ويطلق على كل سعي دنيوي مشروع، ويشمل ذلك العمل اليدوي وأعمال الحرف  والصناعة والزراعة والصيد والتجارة والرعي وغير ذلك من الأعمال.  وقد سئل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: أي الكسب أفضل؟ فقال: (عمل الرجل بيده) [الحاكم]. أمرنا الله -تعالى- بالعمل، والجـد في شئون الحياة، في مواضع كثيرة من القرآن الكريم،  فقال سبحانه: {فإذا قضيت الصلاة فانتشروا في الأرض وابتغوا من فضل الله واذكروا الله كثيرًا لعلكم تفلحون} [الجمعة: 10].  وقـال تعالى: {هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولاً فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور} [الملك: 15].  وقـال تعالى: {وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون} [التوبة: 105].  وعلى  كل مسلم أن يؤدي ما عليه من عملٍ بجد وإتقان؛ لأن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم أمرنا بإحسان العمل وإتقانه، كذلك فإن الطالب عليه أن يجتهد في  مذاكرته؛ لأنها عمله المكلف به؛ فيجب عليه أن يؤديه على خير وجه، حتى يحصل  على النجاح والتفوق.  والمسلم لا يتوقف عن العمل مهما كانت الظروف،  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن قامت الساعة وبيد أحدكم فسيلة؛ فإن استطاع أن لا تقوم حتى يغرسها، فليغرسها) [أحمد].  وقد  نهى الإسلام عن أن يجلس الرجل بدون عمل، ثم يمد يده للناس يسألهم المال،  وقد وصف الله -تعالى- فقراء المؤمنين بالعفة، فهم مهما اشتد فقرهم لا  يسألون الناس ولا يلحُّون في طلب المال،  يقول تعالى: {للفقراء  الذين أحصروا في سبيل الله لا يستطيعون ضربًا في الأرض يحسبهم الجاهل  أغنياء من التعفف تعرفهم بسيماهم لا يسألون الناس إلحافًا} [البقرة: 273].  والذي  يطلب المال من الناس مع قدرته على العمل ظالم لنفسه؛ لأنه يُعرِّضها لذل  السؤال، وقد حذَّر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من المسألة، وبالغ في النهي  عنها والتنفير منها،  فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (اليد  العُلْيَا خير من اليد السُّفْلَى، وابدأ بمن تعول، وخير الصدقة عن ظهر  غنى، ومن يستعفف يعِفَّه الله، ومن يَسْتَغْنِ يُغْنِهِ الله) [متفق عليه].  وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لأن يأخـذ أحدكم حبله فيحتطب على ظهره خير له من أن يأتي رجلا فيسأله أعطاه أو منعه) [البخاري].  ويقول  عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه-: لا يقعدن أحدكم عن طلب الرزق، ويقول: اللهم  ارزقني، وقد علم أن السماء لا تمطر ذهبًا ولا فضة. فعلى المسلم أن يعمل  ويجتهد حتى تتحقق قيمته في الحياة، يقول الشاعر:  بِقَدْرِ الْكَـدِّ تُكْتَسَـبُ المعَـالِـي ومَنْ طلب العُلا سَهرَ اللَّـيالِــي ومن طلب العُـلا من غير كَــدٍّ أَضَاع العُمْـرَ في طلب الْمُحَــالِ  العمل خلق الأنبياء:  عمل نبي الله نوح -عليه السلام- نجارًا، وقد أمره الله بصنع السفينة ليركب فيها هو ومن آمن معه.  واشتغل يعقوب -عليه السلام- برعي الغنم.  وعمل يوسف -عليه السلام- وزيرًا على خزائن مصر. ويروى  أن نبي الله إدريس -عليه السلام- كان خياطًا، فكان يعمل بالخياطة، ولسانه  لا يكفُّ عن ذكر الله؛ فلا يغرز إبرة ولا يرفعها إلا سبح الله؛ فيصبح ويمسي  وليس على وجه الأرض أحد أفضل منه.  كما اشتغل نبي الله موسى -عليه السلام- برعي الغنم عشر سنين.  وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما أكل أحدٌ طعامًا قط خيرًا من أن يأكل من عمل يده، وإن نبي الله داود كان يأكل من عمل يده) [البخاري].   وقد ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نبي الله داود -عليه السلام- لأنه كان  مَلِكًا، ومع كونه ملكًا له من الجاه والمال الكثير، إلا أنه كان يعمل  ويأكل من عمل يده؛ فقد كان يشتغل بالحدادة، ويصنع الدروع الحديدية وآلات  الحرب بإتقان وإحكام.  وقد اشتغل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كذلك برعي الغنم في صغره، ثم عمل في شبابه بالتجارة.  فضل العمل:  المسلم  يعمل حتى يحقق إنسانيته؛ لأنه كائن مُكلَّف بحمل رسالة، وهي عمارة الأرض  بمنهج الله القويم، ولا يتم ذلك إلا بالعمل الصالح، كما أن الإنسان لا يحقق  ذاته في مجتمعه إلا عن طريق العمل الجاد.  وبالعمل  يحصل الإنسان على المال الحلال الذي ينفق منه على نفسه وأهله، ويسهم به في  مشروعات الخير لأمته، ومن هذا المال يؤدي فرائض الله؛ فيزكي ويحج ويؤدي ما  عليه من واجبات، وقد أمر الله عباده بالإنفاق من المال الطيب،  فقال تعالى: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا أنفقوا من طيبات ما كسبتم} [البقرة: 267]. وقد ربط الله -عز وجل- بين العمل والجهاد في سبيل الله،  فقال تعالى: {وآخرون يضربون في الأرض يبتغون من فضل الله وآخرون يقاتلون في سبيل الله} [المزمل: 20]. وجعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من يخرج ليعمل ويكسب من الحلال؛ فيعف نفسه أو ينفق على أهله، كمن يجاهد في سبيل الله.  وقد مر رجل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، فرأى الصحابة جده ونشاطه،  فقالوا: يا رسول الله، لو كان هذا في سبيل الله؟  فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن  كان خرج يسعى على ولده صغارًا فهو في سبيل الله، وإن كان خرج يسعى على  أبوين شيخين كبيرين فهو في سبيل الله، وإن كان خرج يسعى على نفسه يَعفُّها  فهو في سبيل الله، وإن كان خرج يسعى رياءً ومفاخرة فهو في سبيل الشيطان) [الطبراني].  كما أن العمل يكسب المرء حب الله ورسوله واحترام الناس.  روي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إن الله تعالى يحب العبد المؤمن المحترف (أي: الذي له عمل ومهنة يؤديها)) [الطبراني والبيهقي].  أخلاقيات العمل في الإسلام:  نظم الإسلام العلاقة بين العامل وصاحب العمل، وجعل لكلِّ منهما حقوقًا وواجبات.  أولا: حقوق العامل:  ضمن الإسلام حقوقًا للعامل يجب على صاحب العمل أن يؤديها له،  ومنها: * الحقوق المالية: وهي دفع الأجر المناسب له،  قال الله تعالى: {ولا تبخسوا الناس أشيائهم ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين} [هود: 85].  ويقول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (أعطوا الأجير أجره قبل أن يجف عرقه) [ابن ماجه].  * الحقوق البدنية: وهي الحق في الراحة،  قال تعالى: {لا يكلف الله نفسًا إلا وسعها} [البقرة: 286].  ويقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إخوانكم  جعلهم الله تحت أيديكم، فمن كان أخوه تحت يده فلْيطعمه مما يأكل، وليلبسه  مما يلبس، ولا تكلفوهم ما يغلبهم، فإن كلفتموهم فأعينوهم) [متفق عليه].  وكذلك يجب على صاحب العمل أن يوفر للعامل ما يلزمه من رعاية صحية.  * الحقوق الاجتماعية: وهي التي بينها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله: (مَنْ  كان لنا عاملا فلم يكن له زوجة فليكتسب زوجة، فإن لم يكن له خادم فليكتسب  له خادمًا، فإن لم يكن له مسكن فليكتسب مسكنًا. من اتخذ غير ذلك فهو غَالٌّ  أو سارق) [أبو داود].  ثانيا: واجبات العامل:  وكما أن العامل له حقوق فإن عليه واجبات، ومن هذه الواجبات:  * الأمانة: فالغش ليس من صفات المؤمنين،  يقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من غش فليس مني) [مسلم وأبو داود والترمذي].  * الإتقان والإجادة: لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن الله يحب إذا عمل أحدكم عملا أن يتقنه) [البيهقي].  * التبكير إلى العمل: حيث يكون النشاط موفورًا، وتتحقق البركة،  قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (اللهم بارك لأمتي في بكورها) [الترمذي وابن ماجه].  * التشاور والتناصح: حيث يمكن التوصل للرأي السديد، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (الدين النصيحة) [مسلم والترمذي].  * حفظ الأسرار: يجب على العامل أن يحفظ أسرار عمله، فلا يتحدث إلى أحد -خارج عمله- عن أمورٍ تعتبر من أسرار العمل.  * الطاعة: فيجب على العامل أن يطيع رؤساءه في العمل في غير معصية، وأن يلتزم بقوانين العمل.*

----------


## mohamed73

*التعاون* *  يحكى  أن شيخًا كبيرًا جمع أولاده، وأعطاهم حزمة من الحطب، وطلب منهم أن  يكسروها، فحاول كل واحد منهم كسر الحزمة لكنهم لم يستطيعوا، فأخذ الأب  الحزمة وفكها إلى أعواد كثـيـرة، وأعطى كل واحد من أبنائه عودًا، وطلب منه  أن يكسره، فكسره بسهـولة.  *أمر  الله إبراهيم -عليه السلام- أن يرفع جدران الكعبة، ويجدد بناءها، فقام  إبراهيم -عليه السلام- على الفور لينفذ أمر الله، وطلب من ابنه إسماعيل  -عليه السلام- أن يعاونه في بناء الكعبة، فأطاع إسماعيل أباه، وتعاونا معًا  حتى تم البناء،  قال تعالى: {وإذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت وإسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا إنك أنت السميع العليم} [البقرة: 127].  *أرسل  الله موسى -عليه السلام- إلى فرعون؛ يدعوه إلى عبادة الله وحده، فطلب موسى  -عليه السلام- من الله -سبحانه- أن يرسل معه أخاه هارون؛ ليعاونه ويقف  بجانبه في دعوته،  فقال: {واجعل لي وزيرًا من أهلي . هارون أخي . اشدد به أزري . وأشركه في أمري} [طه: 29-32].  فاستجاب الله تعالى لطلب موسى، وأيده بأخيه هارون، فتعاونا في الدعوة إلى الله؛ حتى مكنهم الله من النصر على فرعون وجنوده.  *أعطى  الله -سبحانه- ذا القرنين مُلكًا عظيمًا؛ فكان يطوف الأرض كلها من مشرقها  إلى مغربها، وقد مكَّن الله له في الأرض، وأعطاه القوة والسلطان، فكان يحكم  بالعدل، ويطبق أوامر الله. وكان  في الأرض قوم مفسدون هم يأجوج ومأجوج، يهاجمون جيرانهم، فينهبون أموالهم،  ويظلمونهم ظلمًا شديدًا؛ فاستغاث هؤلاء الضعفاء المظلومون بذي القرنين،  وطلبوا منه أن يعينهم على إقامة سـد عظيم، يحول بينهم وبين يأجوج ومأجوج،  {قالوا يا ذا القرنين إن يأجوج ومأجوج مفسدون في الأرض فهل نجعل لك خرجًا على أن تجعل بيننا وبينهم سدًا} [الكهف: 94]. فطلب  منهم ذو القرنين أن يتحدوا جميعًا، وأن يكونوا يدًا واحدة؛ لأن بناء السد  يحتاج إلى مجهود عظيم، فعليهم أن يُنَقِّبُوا ويبحثوا في الصحراء والجبال،  حتى يحضروا حديدًا كثيرًا لإقامة السد،  قال تعالى: {قال ما مكني فيه خيرًا فأعينوني بقوة أجعل بينكم وبينهم ردمًا} [الكهف: 95].  وتعاون  الناس جميعًا حتى جمعوا قدرًا عظيمًا من الحديد بلغ ارتفاعه طول الجبال،  وصهروا هذا الحديد، وجعلوه سدَّا عظيمًا يحميهم من هؤلاء المفسدين.  *كان  أول عمل قام به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حينما هاجر إلى المدينة هو بناء  المسجد، فتعاون الصحابة مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى هيئوا المكان،  وأحضروا الحجارة والنخيل التي تم بها بناء المسجد، فكانوا يدًا واحدة حتى  تم لهم البناء.  وكان  الصحابة يدًا واحدة في حروبهم مع الكفار، ففي غزوة الأحزاب اجتمع عليهم  الكفار من كل مكان، وأحاطوا بالمدينة، فأشار سلمان الفارسي -رضي الله عنه-  على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بحفر خندق عظيم حول المدينة، حتى لا يستطيع  الكفار اقتحامه.  وقام المسلمون جميعًا بحفر الخندق حتى أتموه، وفوجئ به المشركون، ونصر الله المسلمين على أعدائهم.  ما هو التعاون؟  التعاون هو مساعدة الناس بعضهم بعضًا في الحاجات وفعل الخيرات.  وقد أمر الله -سبحانه- بالتعاون، فقال: {وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان} [المائدة: 2].  فضل التعاون:  والتعاون من ضروريات الحياة؛ إذ لا يمكن للفرد أن يقوم بكل أعباء هذه الحياة منفردًا.  قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من كان معه فضل ظهر فلْيعُدْ به على من لا ظهر له، ومن كان له فضل من زاد فلْيعُدْ به على من لا زاد له) [مسلم وأبو داود].  وحث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على معونة الخدم، فقال: (ولا تكلِّفوهم ما يغلبهم فإن كلَّفتموهم فأعينوهم) [متفق عليه].  والله  -سبحانه- خير معين، فالمسلم يلجأ إلى ربه دائمًا يطلب منه النصرة والمعونة  في جميع شئونه، ويبتهل إلى الله -سبحانه- في كل صلاة مستعينًا به، فيقول: {إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين} [الفاتحة: 5].  وقد  جعل الله التعاون فطرة في جميع مخلوقاته، حتى في أصغرهم حجمًا، كالنحل  والنمل وغيرها من الحشرات، فنرى هذه المخلوقات تتحد وتتعاون في جمع طعامها،  وتتحد كذلك في صد أعدائها.  والإنسان أولى بالتعاون لما ميزه الله به من عقل وفكر.  فضل التعاون:  حينما يتعاون المسلم مع أخيه يزيد جهدهما، فيصلا إلى الغرض بسرعة وإتقان؛ لأن التعاون يوفر في الوقت والجهد،  وقد قيل في الحكمة المأثورة: المرء قليل بنفسه كثير بإخوانه.  وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم مثل الجسد؛ إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى) [مسلم].  وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يد الله مع الجماعة) [الترمذي]. وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (المؤمن للمؤمن كالبنيان يشد بعضُه بعضًا) [متفق عليه].  والمسلم  إذا كان في حاجة أخيه كان الله في حاجته، ومن يسَّر على معسر يسَّر الله  عليه في الدنيا والآخرة، والله في عون العبد ما كان العبد في عون أخيه.  وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (وعَوْنُكَ الضعيفَ بِفَضْلِ قُوَّتِكَ صدقة) [أحمد].  التعاون المرفوض:   نهى الله -تعالى- عن التعاون على الشر لما في ذلك من فساد كبير،  فقال تعالى: {ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان} [المائدة: 2].  والمسلم إذا رأى أحدًا ارتكب معصية فعليه ألا يسخر منه، أو يستهزئ به، فيعين الشيطان بذلك عليه،  وإنما الواجب عليه أن يأخذ بيده، وينصحه، ويُعَرِّفه الخطأ.*

----------


## mohamed73

*الرحمة* *  دخل رجل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فوجده يقَبِّلُ حفيده الحسن بن علي -رضي الله عنهما-، فتعجب الرجل،  وقال: والله يا رسول الله إن لي عشرة من الأبناء ما قبَّلتُ أحدًا منهم أبدًا، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (من لا يرْحم لا يرْحم) [متفق عليه].  *يحكي لنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قصة رجل غفر الله له؛ لأنه سقى كلبًا عطشان،  فيقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (بينما  رجل يمشي بطريق اشتد عليه العطش فوجد بئرًا فيها، فشرب، ثم خرج، فإذا كلب  يلهث، يأكل الثرى من العطش، فقال الرجل لقد بلغ هذا الكلب من العطش مثل  الذي كان بلغ بي، فنزل البئر فملأ خُفَّهُ (حذاءه) بالماء، ثم أمسكه بفيه (بفمه)، فسقى الكلب، فشَكَرَ اللهُ له، فَغَفَر له). فقال الصحابة: يا رسول الله، وإن لنا في البهائم لأجرًا؟ قال: (في كل ذات كبد رطبة أجر (يقصد أن في سقي كل كائن حي ثوابًا) [البخاري].  *ما هي الرحمة؟  الرحمة  هي الرقة والعطف والمغفرة. والمسلم رحيم القلب، يغيث الملهوف، ويصنع  المعروف، ويعاون المحتاجين، ويعطف على الفقراء والمحرومين، ويمسح دموع  اليتامى؛ فيحسن إليهم، ويدخل السرور عليهم.  ويقول الشاعر:  ارحم بُنَي جمـيــع الخـلـق كُلَّـهُـمُ وانْظُرْ إليهــم بعين اللُّطْفِ والشَّفَقَةْ وَقِّــرْ كبيـرَهم وارحم صغيـرهــم ثم ارْعَ في كل خَلْق حقَّ مَنْ خَلَـقَـهْ  رحمة الله:  يقول الله تعالى: {كتب ربكم على نفسه الرحمة} [الأنعام: 54].  ويقول الله تعالى: {فالله خير حافظ وهو أرحم الراحمين} [يوسف: 64].  ونحن دائمًا نردد في أول أعمالنا: (بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم).  ويقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لما خلق الله الخلق كتب عنده فوق عرشه: إن رحمتي سبقت غضبي) [متفق عليه].  فرحمة الله -سبحانه- واسعة، ولا يعلم مداها إلا هو،  فهو القائل: {ورحمتي وسعت كل شيء فسأكتبها للذين يتقون} [الأعراف: 156].  ويقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (جعل  الله الرحمة مائة جزءٍ، فأمسك تسعة وتسعين، وأنزل في الأرض جزءًا واحدًا،  فمن ذلك الجزء تتراحم الخلائق؛ حتى ترفع الدابة حافرها عن ولدها خشية أن  تصيبه) [متفق عليه].  رحمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:  الرحمة والشفقة من أبرز أخلاق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقد وصفه الله في القرآن الكريم بذلك،  فقال تعالى: {لقد جاءكم رسول من أنفسكم عزيز عليه ما عنتم حريص عليكم بالمؤمنين رءوف رحيم} [التوبة: 128].  وقال تعالى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: {وما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعاملين} [الأنبياء: 107]. وقال تعالى: {فبما رحمة من الله لنت لهم ولو كنت فظًا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك} [آل عمران: 159].  *وتحكي  السيدة عائشة -رضي الله عنها- عن رحمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فتقول:  ما ضرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بيده خادمًا له قط ولا امرأة) [أحمد].  وكان  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقَبِّلُ ابنه إبراهيم عند وفاته وعيناه تذرفان  بالدموع؛ فيتعجب عبدالرحمن بن عوف ويقول: وأنت يا رسول الله؟! فيقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يابن عوف، إنها رحمة، إن العين تدمع، والقلب يحزن، ولا نقول إلا ما يرضي ربنا، وإنا بفراقك يا إبراهيم لمحزونون) [البخاري].  وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يدخل في الصلاة، وهو ينوي إطالتها، فإذا سمع طفلاً يبكي سرعان ما يخففها إشفاقًا ورحمة على الطفل وأمه.  قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إني لأدخل في الصلاة، فأريد إطالتها، فأسمع بكاء الصبي؛ فأتجوَّز لما أعلم من شدة وَجْدِ (حزن) أمه من بكائه) [متفق عليه].  رحمة البشر:  قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ارحم من في الأرض، يرحَمْك من في السماء) [الطبراني والحاكم]،  وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم؛ مثل الجسد؛ إذا اشتكى منه عضو، تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى) [مسلم].  والمسلم  رحيم في كل أموره؛ يعاون أخاه فيما عجز عنه؛ فيأخذ بيد الأعمى في الطرقات  ليجنِّبه الخطر، ويرحم الخادم؛ بأن يحسن إليه، ويعامله معاملة كريمة، ويرحم  والديه، بطاعتهما وبرهما والإحسان إليهما والتخفيف عنهما.  والمسلم  يرحم نفسه، بأن يحميها مما يضرها في الدنيا والآخرة؛ فيبتعد عن المعاصي،  ويتقرب إلى الله بالطاعات، ولا يقسو على نفسه بتحميلها ما لا تطيق، ويجتنب  كل ما يضر الجسم من أمراض، فلا يؤذي جسده بالتدخين أو المخدرات... إلى غير  ذلك.  والمسلم يرحم الحيوان، فرحمة المسلم تشمل جميع المخلوقات بما في ذلك الحيوانات.  الغلظة والقسوة:  حذَّر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الغلظة والقسوة، وعدَّ الذي لا يرحم الآخرين شقيا،  فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا تُنْزَعُ الرحمةُ إلا من شَقِي) [أبو داود والترمذي]  وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (لا يرحم اللهُ من لا يرحم الناس) [متفق عليه].  وأخبرنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن امرأة دخلت النار من أجل قسوتها وغلظتها مع قطة،  فيقول صلى الله عليه وسلم: (دخلت امرأة النار في هرة (قطة) ربطتها، فلم تطعمها، ولم تدعْها تأكل من خشاش الأرض (دوابها كالفئران والحشرات)) [متفق عليه].  فهذه المرأة قد انْتُزِعَت الرحمة من قلبها، فصارت شقية بتعذيبها للقطة المسكينة التي لا حول لها ولا قوة.  أما  المسلم فهو أبعد ما يكون عن القسوة، وليس من أخلاقه أن يرى الجوعى ولا  يطعمهم مع قدرته، أو يرى الملهوف ولا يغيثه وهو قادر، أو يرى اليتيم ولا  يعطف عليه، ولا يدخل السرور على نفسه؛ لأنه يعلم أن من يتصف بذلك شقي  ومحروم.*

----------


## mohamed73

*الأمل* *  يُحكى  أن قائدًا هُزِمَ في إحدى المعارك، فسيطر اليأس عليه، وذهب عنه الأمل،  فترك جنوده وذهب إلى مكان خال في الصحراء، وجلس إلى جوار صخرة كبيرة. وبينما  هو على تلك الحال، رأى نملة صغيرة تَجُرُّ حبة قمح، وتحاول أن تصعد بها  إلى منزلها في أعلى الصخرة، ولما سارت بالحبة سقطت منها، فعادت النملة إلى  حمل الحبة مرة أخري.  وفي كل مرة، كانت تقع الحبة فتعود النملة لتلتقطها، وتحاول أن تصعد بها...وهكذا. فأخذ القائد يراقب النملة باهتمام شديد، ويتابع محاولاتها في حمل الحبة مرات ومرات، حتى نجحت أخيرًا في الصعود بالحبة إلى مسكنها،  فتعجب القائد المهزوم من هذا المنظر الغريب،  ثم نهض القائد من مكانه وقد ملأه الأمل والعزيمة فجمع رجاله، وأعاد إليهم روح التفاؤل والإقدام، وأخذ يجهزهم لخوض معركة جديدة..  وبالفعل انتصر القائد على أعدائه، وكان سلاحه الأول هو الأمل وعدم اليأس، الذي استمده وتعلمه من تلك النملة الصغيرة.  *حكى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لصحابته قصة رجل قتل تسعة وتسعين نَفْسًا، وأراد أن يتوب إلى الله -تعالى-  فسأل أحد العباد الزهاد: هل تجوز لي التوبة؟  فأجابه ذلك العابد: لا.  فاغتاظ الرجل وقتله وأكمل به المائة،  وبعد أن قتله زادت حيرته وندمه،  فسأل عالـمًا صالحًا: هل لي من توبة؟ فقال له: نعم تجوز لك التوبة، ولكن عليك أن تترك القرية التي تقيم فيها لسوء أهلها وتذهب إلى قرية أخرى أهلها صالحون؛ لكي تعبد الله معهم.  فخرج الرجل مهاجرًا من قريته إلى القرية الصالحة، عسى الله أن يتقبل توبته، لكنه مات في الطريق، ولم يصل إلى القرية الصالحة.  فنزلت ملائكة الرحمة وملائكة العذاب، واختلفوا فيما بينهم أيهم يأخذه، فأوحى الله إليهم أن يقيسوا المسافة التي مات عندها الرجل،  فإن كان قريبًا إلى القرية الصالحة كتب في سجلات ملائكة الرحمة،  وإلا فهو من نصيب ملائكة العذاب. ثم أوحى الله -سبحانه- إلى الأرض التي بينه وبين القرية الصالحة أن تَقَارَبِي، وإلى الأخرى أن تَبَاعَدِي،  فكان الرجل من نصيب ملائكة الرحمة، وقبل الله توبته؛ لأنه هاجر راجيًا رحمته سبحانه، وطامعًا في مغفرته ورحمته. [القصة مأخوذة من حديث متفق عليه].  *ما هو الأمل؟  الأمل  هو انشراح النفس في وقت الضيق والأزمات؛ بحيث ينتظر المرء الفرج واليسر  لما أصابه، والأمل يدفع الإنسان إلى إنجاز ما فشل فـيه من قبل، ولا يمل حتى  ينجح في تحقيقه.  الأمل عند الأنبياء:  الأمل  والرجاء خلق من أخلاق الأنبياء، وهو الذي جعلهم يواصلون دعوة أقوامهم إلى  الله دون يأس أو ضيق، برغم ما كانوا يلاقونه من إعراض ونفور وأذي؛ أملا في  هدايتهم في مقتبل الأيام.  الأمل عند الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:    كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حريصًا على هداية قومه، ولم ييأس يومًا من  تحقيق ذلك وكان دائمًا يدعو ربه أن يهديهم، ويشرح صدورهم للإسلام.  وقد جاءه جبريل -عليه السلام- بعد رحلة الطائف الشاقة،  وقال له: لقد بعثني ربي إليك لتأمرني بأمرك، إن شئتَ أطبقتُ عليهم الأخشبيْن (اسم جبلين)،  فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (بل أرجو أن يُخْرِجَ الله من أصلابهم من يعبد الله وحده لا يشرك به شيئًا) [متفق عليه].  وكان  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واثقًا في نصر الله له، وبدا ذلك واضحًا في  رده على أبي بكر الصديق، أثناء وجودهما في الغار ومطاردة المشركين لهما،  فقال له بكل ثقة وإيمان: {لا تحزن إن الله معنا} [التوبة: 40].  أمل نوح -عليه السلام-: ظل نبي الله نوح -عليه السلام- يدعو قومه إلى الإيمان بالله ألف سنة إلا خمسين عامًا، دون أن يمل أو يضجر أو يسأم،  بل كان يدعوهم بالليل والنهار.. في السر والعلن.. فُرَادَى وجماعات..  لم يترك طريقًا من طرق الدعوة إلا سلكه معهم أملا في إيمانهم بالله:   {قال  رب إني دعوت قومي ليلاً ونهارًا . فلم يزدهم دعائي إلا فرارًا . وإني كلما  دعوتهم لتغفر لهم جعلوا أصابعهم في آذانهم واستغشوا ثيابهم وأصروا  واستكبروا استكبارًا . ثم إني دعوتهم جهارًا . ثم إني أعلنت لهم وأسررت لهم  إسرارًا} [نوح: 5-9]. فأوحى الله -تعالى- إليـه أنه لن يؤمن معه أحد إلا من اتبعه، فصنع السفينة، وأنجاه الله هو والمؤمنين.  أمل يعقوب -عليه السلام-:  ابتلى الله -سبحانه- نبيه يعقوب -عليه السلام- بفقد ولديْه: يوسف  وبنيامين، فحزن عليهما حزنًا شديدًا حتى فقد بصره، لكن يعقوب -عليه السلام-  ظل صابرًا بقضاء الله، ولم ييأس من رجوع ولديه، وازداد أمله ورجاؤه في  الله -سبحانه- أن يُعِيدَهما إليه،  وطلب يعقوب -عليه السلام- من أبنائه الآخرين أن يبحثوا عنهما دون يأس أو قنوط، لأن الأمل بيد الله،  فقال لهم: {يا بني اذهبوا فتحسسوا من يوسف وأخيه ولا تيأسوا من روح الله إنه لا ييأس من روح الله إلا القوم الكافرون} [يوسف: 87]،  وحقق الله أمل يعقوب ورجاءه، وَرَدَّ عليه بصره وولديه.  أمل موسى -عليه السلام-:  ظهر الأمل والثقة في نصر الله بصورة جليَّة في موقف نبي الله موسى -عليه  السلام- مع قومه، حين طاردهم فرعون وجنوده، فظنوا أن فرعون سيدركهم، وشعروا  باليأس حينما وجدوا فرعون على مقربة منهم، وليس أمامهم سوى البحر،  فقالوا لموسى: {إنا لمدركون} [الشعراء: 61].  فقال لهم نبي الله موسى -عليه السلام- في ثقة ويقين: {قال كلا إن معي ربي سيهدين} [الشعراء: 62].   فأمره الله -سبحانه- أن يضرب بعصاه البحر، فانشق نصفين، ومشى موسى وقومه،  وعبروا البحر في أمان، ثم عاد البحر مرة أخرى كما كان، فغرق فرعون وجنوده،  ونجا موسى ومن آمن معه.  أمل أيوب -عليه السلام-:  ابتلى الله -سبحانه- نبيه أيوب -عليه السلام- في نفسه وماله وولده إلا أنه  لم يفقد أمله في أن يرفع الله الضر عنه، وكان دائم الدعاء لله؛  يقول تعالى: {وأيوب إذ نادى ربه إني مسني الضر وأنت أرحم الراحمين} [الأنبياء: 83].  فلم يُخَيِّب الله أمله، فحقق رجاءه، وشفاه الله وعافاه، وعوَّضه عما فقده.  الأمل والعمل:  الأمل في الله ورجاء مغفرته يقترن دائمًا بالعمل لا بالكسل والتمني،  قال تعالى: {فمن كان يرجو لقاء ربه فليعمل عملاً صالحًا ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحدًا} [_الكهف: 110].  وقال عز وجل: {إن الذين آمنوا والذين هاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله أولئك يرجون رحمت الله والله غفور رحيم} [البقرة: 218].  فلا يقول الإنسان:  إن عندي أملا في الله، وأُحسن الظن بالله، ثم بعد ذلك نراه لا يؤدي ما  عليه تجاه الله من فروض وأوامر، ولا ينتهي عما نهى الله عنه، والذي يفعل  ذلك إنما هو مخادع يضحك على نفسه.  روي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (حسن الظن من حسن العبادة) [أبوداود وأحمد].  فضل الأمل:  الأمل  يدفع الإنسان دائمًا إلى العمل، ولولا الأمل لامتنع الإنسان عن مواصلة  الحياة ومجابهة مصائبها وشدائدها، ولولاه لسيطر اليأس على قلبه، وأصبح يحرص  على الموت،  ولذلك قيل: اليأس سلم القبر، والأمل نور الحياة. وقيل: لا يأس مع الحياة، ولا حياة مع اليأس.  وقال الشاعر:  لا خير في اليأس، كُلُّ الخير في الأمل أَصْلُ الشجـاعـةِ والإقدام ِفي الرَّجُـلِ  والمسلم لا ييأس من رحمة الله؛ لأن الأمل في عفو الله هو الذي يدفع إلى التوبة واتباع صراط الله المستقيم،  وقد حث الله -عز وجل- على ذلك، ونهى عن اليأس والقنوط من رحمته ومغفرته،  فقال تعالى: {قل يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعًا إنه هو الغفور الرحيم} [الزمر: 53].  وإذا فعل المسلم ذنبًا فهو يسارع بالتوبة الصادقة إلى ربه، وكله أمل في عفو الله عنه وقَبُول توبته.  والأمل طاقة يودعها الله في قلوب البشر؛ لتحثهم على تعمير الكون،   وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إن قامت الساعة وفي يد أحدكم فسيلة (نخلة صغيرة)، فإن استطاع أن لا تقوم حتى يغرسَها فليْغرسْها) [أحمد].  وقال حكيم: لولا الأمل ما بنى بانٍ بنيانًا، ولا غرس غارس شجرًا. ولولا  الأمل لما تحققت كل الإنجازات التي وصلت إليها البشرية، وذلك لأن المخترع  لم يتمكن من تحقيق إنجازه من أول مرة في أغلب الأحيان، وإنما حاول تحقيقه  مرة بعد مرة دون يأس أو ملل، ولذلك قيل: الأمل يُنَمِّي الطموح والإرادة،  واليأس يقتلهما.  فليحرص المسلم على الأمل في كل جوانب حياته، ولْيتمسك به تمسكه بالحياة، ولا يستسلم لليأس والقنوط أبدًا.  وقد قال الشاعر:  أُعَلِّلُ النَّفــْسَ بـالآمــال أَرْقُـبُــها ما أَضْيَقَ الْعَيْـشَ لولا فُسْحَة الأمل  فالإنسان يصبر على ضيق العيش في الدنيا على أمل أن يفرج الله همومه، ويوسع عليه، ولولا ذلك لضاق الإنسان بمعيشته،   يقول الله -سبحانه-: {ولا تيأسوا من روح الله إنه لا ييأس من روح الله إلا القوم الكافرون} [يوسف: 87].*

----------


## mohamed73

*التأني* *  بعث  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الوليد بن عقبة إلى قبيلة بني المصطلق ليجمع  منهم الزكاة وأموال الصدقات، فلما أبصروه قادمًا، أقبلوا نحوه لاستقباله؛  فظن الوليد أنهم أقبلوا نحوه ليقتلوه، وأنهم ارتدوا عن الإسلام.  ورجع إلى المدينة دون أن يتبين حقيقة الأمر، وأخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذلك. فأرسل  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خالد بن الوليد -رضي الله عنه- ومعه جيش من  المسلمين، وأمرهم بالتأني، وألا يتسرعوا في قتال بني المصطلق حتى يتبينوا  حقيقة الأمر، فأرسل خالد إليهم بعض الرجال، ليعرف أحوالهم قبل أن يهاجمهم؛  فعاد الرجال، وهم يؤكدون أن بني المصطلق لا يزالون متمسكين بالإسلام  وتعاليمه، وقد سمعوهم يؤذنون للصلاة ويقيمونها، فعاد خالد إلى النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم دون قتال، ليخبره أن بني المصطلق ما يزالون على إسلامهم. ونزل قول الله -تعالى-: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قومًا بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين} [الحجرات: 6].  *بعث  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أسامة بن زيد إلى أقوام رفضوا دعوة الإسلام،  فحاربهم أسامة ومن معه حتى هزمهم، وفرَّ رجل منهم؛ فتبعه أسامة ورجل من  الأنصار؛ ولـمَّـا اقتربا من هذا الرجل الفارِّ، وأوشكا على قتله.   قال الرجل: لا إله إلا الله،  فكف الأنصاري وتركه،  أمَّا أسامة فظن أنَّه قال: لا إله إلا الله خوفًا من القتل، فطعنه برمحه، فقتله. ولما قدموا المدينة بلغ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما حدث،  فقال: (يا أسامة، أقتلتَه بعدما قال: لا إله إلا الله؟!).  فأجاب أسامة: يا رسول الله، إنما كان متعوذًا (أي: قالها لينجو بها من القتل)؛ فكرر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله: (أقتلتَه بعدما قال لا إله إلا الله؟). قال أسامة: فما زال يكررها، حتى تمنيتُ أني لم أكن أسلمتُ قبل ذلك اليوم. [مسلم].  *وقع  سُهَيْل بن عمرو أسيرًا في أيدي المسلمين يوم بدر، وكان خطيبًا مفوَّهًا  بليغًا، فأراد عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه- أن يقتلع أسنانه الأمامية حتى  لا يخطُب في الكفار، ويحرِّض المشركين على القتال،  فاستأذن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قائلا: دعني أنزع ثنيتي سهيل؛ فلا يقوم علينا خطيبًا؛  فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (دعها؛ فلعلها أن تَسُرَّك يومًا). وفي  فتح مكة أسلم سهيل، وحسن إسلامه، ولما مات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أراد  بعض أهل مكة أن يرتدوا عن الإسلام، فقام سهيل -رضي الله عنه- يخطب فيهم،  ويذكرهم بالله، ويحثهم على الثبات، والتمسك بالدين، فسمعوا له وأطاعوا.  *ما هو التأني؟  التأني هو التَّثَبُّت والتمهُّل وعدم التعجُّل.   والمسلم يحرص على التأني والتمهل في أموره كلها، فهو لا يهمل في عمله، وإنما يؤدي ما عليه بتأنٍّ وإخلاص وإتقان،  وقد قال علي -رضي الله عنه-: لا تطلب سرعة العمل، واطلب تجويده، فإن الناس لا يسألون في كم فرغ، وإنما ينظرون إلى إتقانه وجودته.  والطالب يتأنى في مذاكرته، ويفهم دروسه جيدًا،  وقد قال بعض الحكماء: من أسرع في الجواب حاد عن الصواب. وقال آخر: من تأنَّى نال ما تمنى.  والمسلم يخشع في عبادته،  ويؤديها بتمهل وتأنٍّ وإتقان؛ فإن كان مصليَّا صلى في خضوع وخشوع لله رب  العالمين، وإن كان يدعو ربه دعاه في تضرع وتذلل، يبدأ دعاءه بحمد الله  وتمجيده، والصلاة على رسوله،  فقد سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلا يدعو في صلاته، ولم يمجد الله -سبحانه- ولم يصلِّ على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال له: (عَجِلْتَ أيها المصلي). وسمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلا يصلى فمجَّد الله وحمده، وصلى على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال له صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ادعُ تُجَبْ، وسل تُعْطَ) [النسائي].  وعلى المسلم ألا يتعجل إجابة الدعاء، فقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يُسْتَجَابُ لأحدكم ما لم يَعْجَل؛ يقول: دعوتُ، فلم يُسْتَجَبْ لي) [متفق عليه].  فضل التأني:  قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (السَّمْتُ الحسن والتؤدة والاقتصاد جزء من أربعة وعشرين جزءًا من النبوة) [الترمذي].  وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم لأحد الصحابة: (إنَّ فيك خصلتين يُحِبُّهُما الله: الحـلم، والأناة) [مسلم]. وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (الأناة من الله، والْعَجَلَةُ (التسرع في غير موضعه) من الشيطان) [الترمذي].  العجلة:  أمرنا الله -تعالى- بعدم الاستعجال؛  فقال تعالى: {يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قومًا بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين} [الأنبياء: 37].  وقيل:  إن المُنْبَتَّ لا أرضًا قطع، ولا ظهرًا أبقى (أي الرجل الذي يستعجل  دابته؛ فيضربها لكي يصل سريعًا، فإنه باستعجاله لا يصل إلى مراده، ولا يريح  دابته، وقد تهلك منه). وقيل: من ركب الْعَجَلَ أدركه الزلل.  العجلة في الخيرات:  المسلم إذا أراد أن يفعل خيرًا، فإنه يقدم على فعله، ولا يتأخر، فإذا أراد أن يتصدق بصدقة، فعليه أن يسرع في إخراجها.   كذلك إذا فعل طاعة معينة فعليه أن يبادر بها،  وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: (التُّؤدة في كل شيء إلا في عمل الآخرة) [أبو داود].  كما أمرنا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بتعجيل الفطر عند الصيام؛ فقال: (لا يزال الناس بخير ما عَجَّلوُا الفطر) [متفق عليه].  ويتضح من هذا أنه ليس هناك تأنٍّ في فعل الخيرات، والدخول فيها،   قال تعالى: {وسارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها السموات والأرض أعدت للمتقين} [آل عمران: 133].  وهنا تكون العجلة في سبيل الفوز بالجنة، أما ما سوى ذلك من أمور الدنيا، فالمسلم يتأنى فيها ويتمهل.*

----------

